# 457 visa processing time



## pravesh_sripuram (Sep 10, 2013)

Hello All,

I have submitted my 457 visa application through a migration agent on 23rd August and i have completed my medicals on 27th August. 

I dont see any other update post that, does any one in this forum have information about the visa processing time.

I heard that there is some backlog created because of the changes in the visa process. But would like to hear from the expats who have recieved there visa.

Appreciate your help in this regard

Thanks,
Pravesh


----------



## Maxo (Jul 1, 2013)

It's hard to find info concerning 457 post-1st of July.. some people on other forums who applied in July got their visa granted between 4 and 8 weeks..

my agent submitted a decision-ready application yesterday. He also said that things started to move back again since the backlog of June, but that the wait is still fairly long.

Keep us updated if you hear anything.


----------



## pravesh_sripuram (Sep 10, 2013)

Thanks a lot Max for your update.

Will keep you posted if i hear any update.


----------



## Smar (Sep 16, 2013)

Hi everyone! I lodge my app on 16/07 got update on 09/09 saying application being process futher, nothing since... I'm going to perth, it's apparently longer than vic or qld can be...
Anyway i hate not knowing how long it will take, i was suppose to start working end of auguste...


----------



## Ajan (Mar 22, 2013)

R u an IT professional?

I am currently working in Singapore, my Company HQ in Melbourne. They accepted me to sponsor my self. Can Anyone tell me what is the possibility of getting my visa sucess?

Thanks
Ajan


----------



## Aarshu (May 23, 2014)

*457 visa*

I applied my 457 visa on 12 march, my nomination is approved on months before, but it's been nearly 10 weeks I haven't got any result of my visa .. How long I have to wait for my visa.i check everyday online through immi act but nothing new update , same as always in progress .


----------



## bonitaemirates2005 (Sep 5, 2014)

Maxo said:


> It's hard to find info concerning 457 post-1st of July.. some people on other forums who applied in July got their visa granted between 4 and 8 weeks..
> 
> my agent submitted a decision-ready application yesterday. He also said that things started to move back again since the backlog of June, but that the wait is still fairly long.
> 
> Keep us updated if you hear anything.


Hi everyone, Im from Philippines and havecompleted the lodge and medical as well. My last update for visa application was last July 24 2014. Still waiting this time in Gods grace. Currently Im working in Dubai and have been here for 10 years.

Thanks and wish to hear from any of you who will be granted .


----------



## flyking (Sep 28, 2014)

bonitaemirates2005 said:


> Hi everyone, Im from Philippines and havecompleted the lodge and medical as well. My last update for visa application was last July 24 2014. Still waiting this time in Gods grace. Currently Im working in Dubai and have been here for 10 years.
> 
> Thanks and wish to hear from any of you who will be granted .


Dear Boni,

Any update bro


----------



## flyking (Sep 28, 2014)

I am also on same boat so just trying to make this thread bit alive


----------



## sly2014 (Oct 1, 2014)

*457 visa*

Hi, 

i have applied for 457 visa, for qld on 26th August 2014 and the medicals were completed on 5th September 2014. I have a dependent wife and student child on my visa application and i am the primary applicant. I have a job already and my employer is sponsoring me, last news from my Agent is that my sponsor side has been approved and now only my side is left ,,immi account login shows " in progress " since quite some time now, 

Does anyone have any idea on how much more time would it approximately take to get the visa grant ?


----------



## flyking (Sep 28, 2014)

I have applied on 12th sep. 2014 for my nomination.
Application is being filed on 15th sep.
Medical submitted on 17th.

There that no update, except in progress.

Thanks,

Alok


----------



## rkm74 (Oct 13, 2014)

*457 visa*

Hi all,

Wondered if anyone had a 457 granted in September/October 2014.
I applied on the 23rd September. 
I was hoping to find out the average waiting time.

Many thanks.


----------



## nabbas85 (Sep 25, 2014)

Hi,

I have applied for 457 visa on 9 sep and got nominations on 25 sep. Last week CO asked me to complete form 80. Still waiting.

Anyone else waiting for this visa. please update status.

thanks


----------



## flyking (Sep 28, 2014)

Dear friends,

I applied for 457 on 12 sep. 2014. Nomination got approved on 15th oct. The officier asked for form 1221 and particulars.submitted on 16th oct.

Now waiting for grant. How is the que and what's after this. Any update for aug. Month process.

Thanks


----------



## DMK25 (Oct 22, 2014)

My nomination got approved on 16th Oct. Still waiting for visa grant.
Hope to get soon.


----------



## flyking (Sep 28, 2014)

Dear all, 

Can we share our timeline, so we get better understanding.

I have applied my visa with medical on 15th Sep. 2014.
Suddenly on 13th Oct. Status changed processing the department will contact you for further.
They requested for form 1221 and resume clarification. I send it on 16th Oct. N now waiting for result.

What about the folks who applied before or on same time.

My office is Victoria.
Thanks and happy Deepawali to all friends.


----------



## DMK25 (Oct 22, 2014)

My application timelines are:

Application Lodged:23rd Sept 
Medicals: 26th Sept
Nomination Approved: 16th Oct
Still Waiting for visa approval.
Please everyone update your status once get a result.


----------



## nabbas85 (Sep 25, 2014)

My timelines for 457 visa are:

Application Lodged with medicals:9th Sept 
Nomination Approved: 25th Sep
Visa granted: 27th Oct


----------



## flyking (Sep 28, 2014)

Dear all,

Dear all, 
Visa nomination on 15th sep. 2014
Visa application on 17th sep
Medical on 18th sep
Nomination approved on 16th oct.
Visa approval on 29th oct

Thanks and all the best for all who have been waiting.


----------



## DMK25 (Oct 22, 2014)

Congrats....I'm still waiting.....


----------



## inzianand (Sep 26, 2014)

Friends,

Can someone please tell me what is the difference between Nomination approval ? and
Visa approval ?

My prospectvie employer has applied 457 visa on my behalf and I have submitted all the necessary forms/medical report at once. So im quite not sure what is the difference between nomination and visa approval here.

Anand


----------



## Rhyme (May 6, 2014)

Hi all,
Just want to share my timeline of 457 visa

1st Sept: Sponsorship, nomination and visa application submitted
17th Sept: further information request and health check request
30th Sept: health check finalised
3rd Nov: nomination approved and VISA GRANTED


----------



## LittlePossum (Nov 14, 2014)

Hi all. 

Here's my timeline;

28th October - nomination filed.

30th October - nomination approved.

5th November - visa application completed.

7th November - I had the medical

10th November - medical finalised

13th November - visa granted 

Good luck to those still waiting!


----------



## aussiemoving (Nov 24, 2014)

Hi everyone

I am new here and sharing my timeline for my 457 visa

visa application through MA
Nomination and Visa application: 13th november
Medical submitted: 15th November

Still waiting on further processing. I am applying to Sydney


----------



## aussiemoving (Nov 24, 2014)

inzianand said:


> Friends,
> 
> Can someone please tell me what is the difference between Nomination approval ? and
> Visa approval ?
> ...


bump. I also wanna know that. my MA send me an email saying "*nomination and 457 visa applications were lodged"* and asked for medical the day after. 

If anyone can enlighten us on this, be very grateful


----------



## mahalko (Dec 1, 2014)

any update from your application?
I have lodged mine 5 November, My MA said that processing will only take 2 to 3 weeks,
upto this day,the status stiil shows IN PROGRESS...


----------



## mahalko (Dec 1, 2014)

aussiemoving said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I am new here and sharing my timeline for my 457 visa
> 
> ...


same here...we're on the same boat mate..
fingers crossed to receive the grant the soonest time


----------



## aussiemoving (Nov 24, 2014)

mahalko said:


> same here...we're on the same boat mate..
> fingers crossed to receive the grant the soonest time


good luck! i'm thinking once nomination is approved the visa grant should come swiftly after.


----------



## aussiemoving (Nov 24, 2014)

MA came back today saying 'request for additional information from the department of immigration regarding the nominated position'

so at least there are some movements.
my hope is to get my visa before xmas. which would make it about 6weeks from lodging.


----------



## mahalko (Dec 1, 2014)

aussiemoving said:


> good luck! i'm thinking once nomination is approved the visa grant should come swiftly after.


Just before everything ends today, checked my Immi account and the grant letter is there already,,,with the status grant and finalised......
Waiting for my employer's instructions aas early as tomorrow...
Goodluck guys


----------



## aussiemoving (Nov 24, 2014)

mahalko said:


> Just before everything ends today, checked my Immi account and the grant letter is there already,,,with the status grant and finalised......
> Waiting for my employer's instructions aas early as tomorrow...
> Goodluck guys


congrats!!
quick question, did you had to do any follow up forms or additional information after medical?


----------



## mahalko (Dec 1, 2014)

aussiemoving said:


> congrats!!
> quick question, did you had to do any follow up forms or additional information after medical?


Hi.yeah,I did,
I have sent the department an email asking for the progress and status last friday since our medicals have been finalised day first visa lodged.
Try sending yours [email protected]

An automatic reply will be received by you,but rest assured they positively have a look at your file.

Goodluck,hoping to receive yours too mate


----------



## aussiemoving (Nov 24, 2014)

so quick question

my visa 457 is lodged through my MA in Sydney. i can't check IMMI because i dont have details from my MA. 
Should i ask my MA the IMMI login details and if yes *WHAT should i ask from MA?*


----------



## mahalko (Dec 1, 2014)

aussiemoving said:


> so quick question
> 
> my visa 457 is lodged through my MA in Sydney. i can't check IMMI because i dont have details from my MA.
> Should i ask my MA the IMMI login details and if yes *WHAT should i ask from MA?*


Hi Aussymoving,,,mine was also lodged by MA
You have to create your own immi account,and then click import application if you know your trn,,,
You would have limited access to the application because all correspondence were sent through MA.
Mine has always been IN PROGRESS from day 1,,,,
Then FINALISED status when gets approved.
There were some CO who update the status regularly,but mine was a different story,,,
Nyway, fingers crossed your visa gets approved too so soon,
See you in sydney then..
Goodluck mate


----------



## aussiemoving (Nov 24, 2014)

mahalko said:


> Hi Aussymoving,,,mine was also lodged by MA
> You have to create your own immi account,and then click import application if you know your trn,,,
> You would have limited access to the application because all correspondence were sent through MA.
> Mine has always been IN PROGRESS from day 1,,,,
> ...


Thanks man! Hopefully i can get things moving too.
Just heard back from my MA today with the TRN, also got informed that i don't have a CO assigned yet. Still waiting on additional info from my company on the nominated position.

Have a great time in AU!


----------



## aussiemoving (Nov 24, 2014)

anyone waiting on 457?
when do you guys reckon the immigration office will start work again? mine's been on pending since 17th november.


----------



## aussiemoving (Nov 24, 2014)

Just got an email that *MOST of the case officers at immigration will be away till next week*


----------



## melbournecalling (Jan 8, 2015)

Hi Aussiemoving, 
Im waiting for my 457 to come through as well. Nomination filed on 21st November, visa application lodged on 19th december, medicals on 20th, medicals finalised on 23rd.
Status on ImmiAccount is still "processing". 
I was hoping most officers would be back by this week, but seeing your post really has me worried. My job starts on 2nd Feb. Hope our visas come through soon!


----------



## melbournecalling (Jan 8, 2015)

One more thing, Aussiemoving, have you been allotted a case officer yet?


----------



## aussiemoving (Nov 24, 2014)

melbournecalling said:


> One more thing, Aussiemoving, have you been allotted a case officer yet?


Yea lets hope we get it soon! i just hope it comes through by the end of this month.
I'm not sure actually, i'm leaving things to the MA. but i am going to send her a email to check. thanks for reminding me! haha

do you have one yet?


----------



## aussiemoving (Nov 24, 2014)

to add on that, i don't know if i have a case officer yet, before the holidays i heard from my MA that the office asked for more information on the nominated position. so i am not sure if that has been processed and or if we have a case officer yet. i'm hoping to hear from my MA tomorrow. 

*my status from what i know is "pending".

anyone has any idea what that is?*


----------



## melbournecalling (Jan 8, 2015)

aussiemoving said:


> Yea lets hope we get it soon! i just hope it comes through by the end of this month.
> I'm not sure actually, i'm leaving things to the MA. but i am going to send her a email to check. thanks for reminding me! haha
> 
> do you have one yet?


No, don't have a CO yet. In fact not heard from the department at all..


----------



## aussiemoving (Nov 24, 2014)

melbournecalling said:


> No, don't have a CO yet. In fact not heard from the department at all..


Yeap. just got an email from my MA. I don't have a CO yet either. hopefully we get one soon


----------



## melbournecalling (Jan 8, 2015)

aussiemoving said:


> Yeap. just got an email from my MA. I don't have a CO yet either. hopefully we get one soon


Hi aussiemoving! 
Heard anything from the department yet?


----------



## aussiemoving (Nov 24, 2014)

melbournecalling said:


> Hi aussiemoving!
> Heard anything from the department yet?


unfortunately no  I will be emailing my migration agent on monday to chase and see if we can sort this out fast. I hope to be in Aussie by early feb


----------



## aussiemoving (Nov 24, 2014)

Has anyone received grants or updates since the new year?


----------



## aussiemoving (Nov 24, 2014)

seems like i'm the only one keeping the thread alive. but anyways, i got my grant today! so i'm gonna share my timeline


Visa application: 17th november
(nothing inbetween)
Visa Grant: 3rd February


----------



## SatishK (Feb 24, 2015)

Hi Friends,

I am waiting for my 457 Visa. I am an IT Professional working in Singapore and I am holding Indian Passport. My Employer in Australia Sponsoring me and they have appointed Migration agent for my visa process. 

My Nomination Lodged on 2nd Feb 2015
My visa Application Lodged with Health Insurance on 6th Feb 2015.
My Medical X Ray on 9th Feb 2015.

Friends, give me suggestion and please share you time lines. 

Thank you - Satish


----------



## Varunmalhotra24 (Jan 28, 2015)

I am all ears...Following


----------



## SatishK (Feb 24, 2015)

Hi Friends,

I got my 457 visa Approved on 26th Feb 2015.

Thank you - Satish


----------



## Varunmalhotra24 (Jan 28, 2015)

SatishK said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I got my 457 visa Approved on 26th Feb 2015.
> 
> Thank you - Satish


That was very fast Satish! Congratulations and good luck


----------



## Ali baba (Mar 1, 2015)

Hi there,

I applied for my 457, business approved in August, nomination approved September. My visa acknowledgment received on 12 Sept then the department asked for more details on 2nd October we submit it on 20 Oct. Since then I haven't heard anything from DIMB. I rang them twice but no results. They keep saying my application is in process. 
What could be the reason of this delay ? 
What am I suppose to do.

Ali


----------



## asheeshjoshi (May 8, 2015)

My 457 was applied on 6th May 2015. My employer immigration company tells me that the latest status is that the department has asked for my family insurance cover details and after that the VISA will be finalized.

Does anyone know the various steps in 457 procedure and the time taken ? I have been told the total time taken is 4 weeks to 6 weeks.


----------



## dpkachef (Apr 29, 2015)

Condition 8501 compliant overseas visitor health insurance certificate provided by Australian insurance providers is a must with the 457 visa application. What kind of details have been asked by dibp now in this regard


----------



## asheeshjoshi (May 8, 2015)

I am not aware of what specific details in that they have asked. Since my immigration agents have not come to me looking for these details, I believe those are something that my office will provide on my behalf. I had filled up insurance forms around 6th of May and my company is taking care of providing this information as they are covering my insurance.

I wanted to confirm if typically getting the insurance information is the last and final setup before which the department can make a decision ?

And how long does it take from this point onwards ? I am assuming rest everything else ( like my family health checkup details, and other information is already available with the CO right now )


----------



## asheeshjoshi (May 8, 2015)

Here is the response I had got from them...

_*We have a received a request for your health insurance document. Once this item is provided to the Department, your application will be finalised. 

The nomination part has been finalised however the visa will not be finalised without the health insurance document. 

Once the health insurance information is in hand, we will provide it to the Department immediately. 
*_


----------



## dpkachef (Apr 29, 2015)

I HV now completed 8 weeks since the filing of 457 visa after nomination approval in march 2015. Still no info about the grant or why it is getting so long for the grant. If anybody got their 457 in last 30 days please share the timelines. Are there some common reasons for this delay?


----------



## asheeshjoshi (May 8, 2015)

Hi dpkachef.... who filed your 457 ? What is your profession ? My company has told me positively that it takes max 4 to 6 weeks for 457 ( for software positions in Multinational companies ).

I am not sure why is it taking so long for you. 

-Regards
Asheesh


----------



## randomguy1 (Apr 15, 2015)

*Waiting for Grant Letter*

Hello All,

All the posts here by fellow applicants has been very informative. I have the same query.

My employer has told me that my application is now in Phase-3 (Means....Sponsorship and Nomination are done). The only issue I think which can cause issue is that my INSURANCE coverage begins 1 July 2015. I think that might create an issue

23 Apr 2015 ---> Offer Letter Received

06 May 2015 --> Medicals Done

15 May 2015 --> eVisa lodged by my company


I am keeping tab on my Immi Account and I hope it will be granted by 15 June 2015.

Please share your inputs


----------



## asheeshjoshi (May 8, 2015)

Can someone confirm if providing health insurance details is the final last step in 457 processing ? If this is the case, then my application should be in this last step too. 

But unfortunately my Immigration Agents in Australia are not disclosing anything in detail about my application progress.

My tickets to Melbourne are booked on June 3rd. Not sure if I will get my 457 before that date, else will postpone.


----------



## randomguy1 (Apr 15, 2015)

randomguy1 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> All the posts here by fellow applicants has been very informative. I have the same query.
> 
> ...




Hi All,

This is just to update that I got my grant letter today in my Immi Account!
I did not receive any email (may be DIBP sent the mail to Point of Contact in my company). I just checked it randomly and it was there!

Feeling awesome!

Wish for speedy results for the people who're waiting. See you in Australia!

My time line:

23 Apr 2015 ---> Offer Letter Received

06 May 2015 --> Medicals Done

15 May 2015 --> eVisa lodged by my company

28 May 2015 --> Grant Letter received


----------



## asheeshjoshi (May 8, 2015)

Congratulations on your 457 grant. Where are you heading to ?
I am still awaiting my grant. My company sent the insurance letter to be given to the department but put my date of birth incorrect 

Now I am waiting for corrected insurance coverage letter.


----------



## randomguy1 (Apr 15, 2015)

asheeshjoshi said:


> Congratulations on your 457 grant. Where are you heading to ?
> I am still awaiting my grant. My company sent the insurance letter to be given to the department but put my date of birth incorrect
> 
> Now I am waiting for corrected insurance coverage letter.



Hi Asheesh,

I was also restless like you but believe me it will not take more than 15 days.
I am headed to Sydney.

Regards


----------



## asheeshjoshi (May 8, 2015)

randomguy, did you finally receive the eVISA in email ? I am wondering if there is a delay between grant letter being received in ImmiAccount and the actual email that contains the paper eVISA.

My insurance document was submitted to the department on June 1st.... and I am still waiting.


----------



## randomguy1 (Apr 15, 2015)

asheeshjoshi said:


> randomguy, did you finally receive the eVISA in email ? I am wondering if there is a delay between grant letter being received in ImmiAccount and the actual email that contains the paper eVISA.
> 
> My insurance document was submitted to the department on June 1st.... and I am still waiting.


Hey asheeshjoshi!

Since the POC (Point of Contact) in the ImmiAccount was a person from my company, all the communication by ImmiAccount was sent to them.

So, even though my status showed as "Finalised" in the ImmiAccount, the email was sent to that person. The person sent the Visa Grant Letter to me via separate email.

Hope that helps!


----------



## asheeshjoshi (May 8, 2015)

Got my 457 VISA approved today.

Here are the timelines.....

6th May - Nomination Filed
6th May - eVISA applicatio submitted by agent
9th May - Medical tests completed for the me and dependents
23rd May - Department requested for Insurance documents
1st June - Company provided the documents
11th June - VISA Approved.

I am heading to Melbourne next week with my family.


----------



## hoiseazzn (Jun 12, 2015)

Got my 457 VISA approved yesterday!!

I would like to share my timelines, hope it can help.

20th May - Nomination submitted by agent
25th May - 457 eVISA application submitted by agent
29th May - Nomination approved
5th June - Medical tests completed for the me and dependent
11th June - VISA Approved.(received the email very late afternoon)

Cheers!


----------



## Sheila426 (Jun 26, 2015)

*457 Processing time*

Hi I have applied 457 on 10 May, 13 May medicals. CO asked for additional documents on 4th June which were provided on 5th of June. Nil response since then. 
I have already on 457 visa since last 2 years. Visa was applied on shore. Is it Normal as it is already 7 weeks.


----------



## mam123 (Dec 8, 2014)

Hi experts

I have a query regarding 457 visa.

My real sister is in Australia and a 457 holder (secondary application). Her husband is the primary applicant and 457 visa holder. 

Can my sister nominate me? I am living in India and she is in Australia.

If yes, then which visa I should apply for?

I have read that a 457 holder in Australia can bring family to work and study for upto 4 yrs. 
Pls reply

Thanks


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

I'm not aware of any visa that a 457 holder could sponsor you for. Typically only PR visa holders can sponsor family for any type of visa.


----------



## Ericccccc (Jul 6, 2015)

Hi randomguy1,

Did you apply for the Visa 457 by yourself???

Regards
Eric


----------



## Ericccccc (Jul 6, 2015)

randomguy1 said:


> Hey asheeshjoshi!
> 
> Since the POC (Point of Contact) in the ImmiAccount was a person from my company, all the communication by ImmiAccount was sent to them.
> 
> ...


Hi Randonguy, 

Did you apply the 457visa by yourself??

I am wondering whether it is too much trouble to apply Visa 457 if we do not go through Agent??? Anyone know???plz

Regards
Eric


----------



## gohar (Aug 20, 2015)

Hi everyone......
In my case employer applied for buinsess sponsorship approval and my for my nomination approval as well.......on 28th of may 2015 but still no good news from them abt approval. ....

Please can someone tell how long it actually take for both approval because I m so worried and frustated....please share ur experiences........


----------



## Hamza77 (Sep 2, 2015)

gohar said:


> Hi everyone......
> In my case employer applied for buinsess sponsorship approval and my for my nomination approval as well.......on 28th of may 2015 but still no good news from them abt approval. ....
> 
> Please can someone tell how long it actually take for both approval because I m so worried and frustrated....please share ur experiences........


Same here bro,my visa is lodged by the agent on 25th aug,medicals done on 27 aug.and now waiting for further updates.


----------



## gohar (Aug 20, 2015)

Dear hamza thanks for ur reply..
I think ur in the last stage so hope for the best ......hope u will hear some good news. 

Bro actually my case is stuck with sponsorship and nomination approval since 28th may 2015 now loosing my patience and getting so frustated.....
So just want to know is that normal time with everyone or just with mine case .......


----------



## ket's (Sep 4, 2015)

gohar said:


> Hi everyone......
> In my case employer applied for buinsess sponsorship approval and my for my nomination approval as well.......on 28th of may 2015 but still no good news from them abt approval. ....
> 
> Please can someone tell how long it actually take for both approval because I m so worried and frustated....please share ur experiences........



Hi we are on a same boat i also apply for same month but no news yet no nomination approval


----------



## gohar (Aug 20, 2015)

Hmmmmm well its ok ket we should wait and can pray only.......
Hope will hear some good news.....


----------



## Hamza77 (Sep 2, 2015)

gohar said:


> Dear hamza thanks for ur reply..
> I think ur in the last stage so hope for the best ......hope u will hear some good news.
> 
> Bro actually my case is stuck with sponsorship and nomination approval since 28th may 2015 now loosing my patience and getting so frustated.....
> So just want to know is that normal time with everyone or just with mine case .......


*U* *r* welcome gohar bro,I pray *4* *u* mentioning *ur* name.soon *u'll* hear some good news.
Actually my medical report isn't uploaded yet(done on 27 aug 2015),and also no updates regarding offshore work experience history as well as PCC. so still waiting from the last 3 weeks.Take care and stay connected. :juggle:
*
Please don't use text-speak - see Rule 6, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html

Thank you.
kaju/moderator*


----------



## gohar (Aug 20, 2015)

Thanks alot brother......
Will pray for our success....
Insha Allah everything will be fine....take care and stay connected


----------



## ket's (Sep 4, 2015)

gohar said:


> Hmmmmm well its ok ket we should wait and can pray only.......
> Hope will hear some good news.....



Which state you were applied for ??????


----------



## gohar (Aug 20, 2015)

I have applied for melbourne
....today my employer told me that all the tax detail nd buisness activity statement have been submitted 
hope so will hear some good news.....

What about *u* where *r* *u* from basically *nd* which state *u* applied for??????

*Please don't use text-speak - see Rule 6, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html

Thank you.
kaju/moderator*


----------



## ket's (Sep 4, 2015)

Dear i have applied from India and my state which i have is Sydney my employer told me that you have to wait i m the sixth months process


----------



## gohar (Aug 20, 2015)

Hi everyone
Any updates from anyone regarding nomination approval. ........
Ket and hamza what about urs......


----------



## ket's (Sep 4, 2015)

gohar said:


> Hi everyone
> Any updates from anyone regarding nomination approval. ........
> Ket and hamza what about urs......


hi gohar no news about nomination approval yet it is very frustrating have you got any news about yours ???????


----------



## gohar (Aug 20, 2015)

Dear ket......
Same position here I dnt know why its taking soooooooooo long, even employer said everything will b okey just wait and pray......

I think we should leave aa such......waiting for that lucky day.....
Stay connected, take care and hope for the best......


----------



## Hamza77 (Sep 2, 2015)

gohar said:


> Hi everyone
> Any updates from anyone regarding nomination approval. ........
> Ket and hamza what about urs......


Dear I was assigned with case officer.
Now waiting for CO to ask for PCC.
Don't know how mush time is required by the CO to ask for PCC????:confused2::confused2:


----------



## Hamza77 (Sep 2, 2015)

gohar said:


> Hi everyone
> Any updates from anyone regarding nomination approval. ........
> Ket and hamza what about urs......


Dear I was assigned with a case officer on 07-Oct-2015.
He asked for some additional information and was provided with. 
Now waiting for CO to ask for PCC.
Don't know how mush time is required by the CO to ask for PCC????:confused2:


----------



## Nav02 (Oct 26, 2015)

Hi all...
Nomination applied:-17th july
Nomination approved:- 20 october


----------



## gohar (Aug 20, 2015)

Hi everyone Any updates from anyone regarding nomination approval. ........ Ket and hamza what about urs......


----------



## gohar (Aug 20, 2015)

Still waiting for nomination approval since 28th may......really so frustated. ...


----------



## Hamza77 (Sep 2, 2015)

gohar said:


> Hi everyone Any updates from anyone regarding nomination approval. ........ Ket and hamza what about urs......


Hi everyone.
Gohar Dear, the case officer asked me for my work experience and my agent provided him my experience letter.Now waiting for Pakistani embassy to confirm the experience letter and also waiting for the CO to ask for the PCC...
What about your updates Gohar ?


----------



## Hamza77 (Sep 2, 2015)

gohar said:


> Still waiting for nomination approval since 28th may......really so frustated. ...


What?????
still waiting for nomination approval since 28 may...I am surprised what is going on.
Gohar dear why don't you consult an agent????


----------



## gohar (Aug 20, 2015)

Dear hamza.....
Actually my agent appllied for sponsorship approval and nomination approval together , they said within 10 days we will get the approval in sha Allah.the double approval takes bit 
long than single one......
Dear I m so confused and worried abt all this satuation so please pray for my case as well....
Stay connected nd wish u all good luck....


----------



## HS1978 (Jun 7, 2015)

*Job offer requirement - Sub Class 190*

Hi guys!

I am applying for code 139914 "Quality Assurance".

Would be glad if you can help on last stumbling block on my way to Australia!
I am stuck with a requirement on application for subclass 190 which says:
*
"Offshore applicants must provide evidence of having received an offer of employment in their nominated occupation or a closely related occupation"*

I have applied numerous job requests for this position but haven't received any response. I have everything ready to apply except this job offer letter.

I don't want to gave up on last step and looking forward for a miracle & divine help.

Would you please take a moment and suggest a way forward?

Stay blessed!
Hina


----------



## Hamza77 (Sep 2, 2015)

gohar said:


> Dear hamza.....
> Actually my agent appllied for sponsorship approval and nomination approval together , they said within 10 days we will get the approval in sha Allah.the double approval takes bit
> long than single one......
> Dear I m so confused and worried abt all this satuation so please pray for my case as well....
> Stay connected nd wish u all good luck....


Yes Dear ALLAH bless you.
I am still praying for you.
Best of luck,hope to hear from you soon.


----------



## Hamza77 (Sep 2, 2015)

HS1978 said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> I am applying for code 139914 "Quality Assurance".
> 
> ...


Did you receive any invitation or job offer from Australia?
please elaborate your case and PM for further information.
Best of luck


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

HS1978 said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> I am applying for code 139914 "Quality Assurance".
> 
> ...


This thread is related to 457 visas. You may get better responses if you post your question on a thread related to 190 visas or if you start your own thread.


----------



## Nav02 (Oct 26, 2015)

Hi all 
I got my 457 visa on 26th nov....applied on 26th aug......exactly after 3 months


----------



## Canada2Australia (Nov 29, 2015)

Hi all, I'm getting an internal transfer with my company to our Darwin office. My 457 application was lodged on Thursday of last week. There was a previous thread from one month ago that people were saying that their visa were being approved in weeks, if not days. I am definitely not counting on that, but if true it would be great. Seeing as how I am from a low risk country and that my company has been approved to sponsor overseas employees, plus me being willing to relocate to a remote area that most Australians or immigrants don't want to move to, I'm feeling more and more confident that my visa will be approved sooner rather than later.

Here is hoping and praying


----------



## sunshiner (Jul 18, 2014)

*how long did it take?*

Have you got your 457 visa now? I applied on 18th Sept & had medical in October. Its now December and still waiting. Its hard having no updates or communication at all, Id be interested to know how long yours took please


----------



## Kindred (Nov 23, 2015)

Interested in recent timings too if anyone has recently got theirs. 

The agents handling mine have only just lodged it this week and I'm not expecting a miracle, but I did note that it may have been delayed because originally I only had to have a chest x-ray, but now they said policy had changed and immigration are requesting a full exam, so I have to go have another medical. Not sure if that's just me or if it's a new policy.


----------



## Canada2Australia (Nov 29, 2015)

Kindred said:


> Interested in recent timings too if anyone has recently got theirs.
> 
> The agents handling mine have only just lodged it this week and I'm not expecting a miracle, but I did note that it may have been delayed because originally I only had to have a chest x-ray, but now they said policy had changed and immigration are requesting a full exam, so I have to go have another medical. Not sure if that's just me or if it's a new policy.


I'm curious to know why you require a medical examination. You are from a low-risk country (as am I) and my understanding is that unless there is something suspicious about your background, people from low-risk countries are normally not required to get a medical or chest xray exams.

Unless you were born in a high-risk country?


----------



## Kindred (Nov 23, 2015)

Canada2Australia said:


> I'm curious to know why you require a medical examination. You are from a low-risk country (as am I) and my understanding is that unless there is something suspicious about your background, people from low-risk countries are normally not required to get a medical or chest xray exams.
> 
> Unless you were born in a high-risk country?


I'm currently in a high-risk country (Thailand) and have been for more than 3 consecutive months (so has a note that says the highest level will be used), but even for High Risk it says "457 applicants – chest x-ray^ only unless special significance* applies.", with special significance not applying to me (classroom situation, doctor/dentist/nurse/paramedic).

Maybe they're just being cautious, or maybe it is a new policy coming into effect.


----------



## Kindred (Nov 23, 2015)

Ah the health assessment did change! 



> Note: From 20 November 2015 new immigration health arrangements are in place. For information regarding how these changes might impact you and transitional arrangements, see Understanding immigration health changes for 20 November 2015.


I can't post the link but its linked on: border.gov.au/Trav/Visa/Heal/meeting-the-health-requirement/health-examinations


----------



## Canada2Australia (Nov 29, 2015)

Kindred said:


> I'm currently in a high-risk country (Thailand) and have been for more than 3 consecutive months (so has a note that says the highest level will be used), but even for High Risk it says "457 applicants – chest x-ray^ only unless special significance* applies.", with special significance not applying to me (classroom situation, doctor/dentist/nurse/paramedic).
> 
> Maybe they're just being cautious, or maybe it is a new policy coming into effect.


Okay that makes sense. Being in a high-risk country will cause your application to be scrutinized much more than those of us currently in lower-risk countries.

I was just curious


----------



## Kindred (Nov 23, 2015)

Canada2Australia said:


> Okay that makes sense. Being in a high-risk country will cause your application to be scrutinized much more than those of us currently in lower-risk countries.
> 
> I was just curious


I can't post the link yet, but if you look at my last post and copy it (add on www), then scroll down to the matrix, it seems there basically isn't an exception now for 457 and everyone who is not in one of the listed countries and staying for more than 12 months will have to have the full medical and x-ray.


----------



## Canada2Australia (Nov 29, 2015)

Kindred said:


> I can't post the link yet, but if you look at my last post and copy it (add on www), then scroll down to the matrix, it seems there basically isn't an exception now for 457 and everyone who is not in one of the listed countries and staying for more than 12 months will have to have the full medical and x-ray.


I did have a chance to read it, and it states that if you are from a low-risk country (including Canada and the UK) medicals and chest x-rays are _ generally_ not required, unless you have some sort of illness/condition, lived or traveled in a country deemed high-risk by the government, or something else that may cause the Australian Government concern. Of course there is a chance they may ask you to comply and take a medical and/or chest x-ray anyways, but the chances are small.


----------



## sunshiner (Jul 18, 2014)

Sorry but I've waited 11weeks already. The nomination was approved 4 weeks ago, both applications for nomination and sponsorship were made together. Maybe they consider the waiting time to start after nomination is approved, I'm not sure but was hoping to know before Christmas


----------



## sajidHussain (Nov 28, 2015)

Hi,

My agent (arranged by my sponsored employer in Sydney) lodged my visa application on 19th November 2015. Medicals requested on same date. We were required to do chest x-rays only. Me and my wife did our medicals on 24th Nov 2015. The results were submitted to DIBP on the same date by our panel clinic in Islamabad. 
On 27th November my agent emailed and said further information is required by DIBP regarding our medicals but the requirements regarding further medicals have not been requested by DIBP as of yet. My agent said if further processing is requested it takes 2-4 weeks. So We are waiting for additional medical requirements from department, after that we'll get done with further medical tests.


----------



## nish321 (Nov 10, 2015)

Hi All,

Any progress about visa. Now I am waiting 2 months. Still nomination not approved.

Than you.


----------



## sunshiner (Jul 18, 2014)

Still nothing. My nomination was approved 4th Nov. & my application was already made as we did both at same time.


----------



## Hamza77 (Sep 2, 2015)

nish321 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Any progress about visa. Now I am waiting 2 months. Still nomination not approved.
> 
> Than you.


No progress dear,I am waiting from the last 4 months.:confused2:


----------



## sunshiner (Jul 18, 2014)

*Thanks*



Hamza77 said:


> No progress dear,I am waiting from the last 4 months.:confused2:


Thanks for all the replies, its reassuring to know I'm not alone.
Merry Christmas to all those celebrating and good luck for visa applications -here's wishing successful outcomes in 2016


----------



## suresh.gande (Jul 18, 2015)

*457 visa delay*

Hi 

I have applied my 457 visa on june 14, 2015, still the immi account says application is under process. I have uploaded my PCC and Form 80.

How long does it take?

Did anyone got their visa during past 6 months?

May i know the reason for delay?

Can anyone help...

Regards,
Suresh G


----------



## Hamza77 (Sep 2, 2015)

Man this is simply unfair,
Permanent Resident visa is granted in 2 months where as Temporary Visa under process even after 5 to 6 months....


----------



## sunshiner (Jul 18, 2014)

*ridiculous!*



suresh.gande said:


> Hi
> 
> I have applied my 457 visa on june 14, 2015, still the immi account says application is under process. I have uploaded my PCC and Form 80.
> 
> ...



Thats such a long wait. Have you contacted the office. I know when I call the European office they aren't much help. It's very unfair to the sponsoring employers to make them wait so long. Can your employer chase it for you?


----------



## Canada2Australia (Nov 29, 2015)

Guys, I would not expect to hear anything at this time until mid-January at the least if I were you. It's the holiday season and we all know how government agencies work during the holiday period. Our applications won't even be touched until at least then.

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year!


----------



## Ajeet (Nov 24, 2015)

sunshiner said:


> Thats such a long wait. Have you contacted the office. I know when I call the European office they aren't much help. It's very unfair to the sponsoring employers to make them wait so long. Can your employer chase it for you?


Yeah, may be employer calling them can help!


----------



## Hamza77 (Sep 2, 2015)

Canada2Australia said:


> Guys, I would not expect to hear anything at this time until mid-January at the least if I were you. It's the holiday season and we all know how government agencies work during the holiday period. Our applications won't even be touched until at least then.
> 
> Merry Christmas and Happy New Year!


Totally agree mate,I don't know what kind of strange criteria it is,PR applicants are getting grants in 1 to 2 month and they don't even have a ready job and sponsored applicants are waiting from the last 6 month who have a ready job.
Keep it up dibp.


----------



## Canada2Australia (Nov 29, 2015)

Well, I just checked my Immuaccount, and behold; Visa finalised December 24th!!!! So it's now official!!! I guess I must have just made the cut prior to the holidays. I hadn't checked my account in about 5 or 6 days, but something told me to check, and I'm very glad I did! I am very thankful to the Good Lord for him giving me this once in a lifetime opportunity. Without him, none of this would be possible. I suggest everyone keep the faith; your time will come 

PS, I'm assuming it's been granted based on the status of "finalised"; I hope I'm right in my assumption 

So my timeline is as follows:
Visa application and nomination launched November 26th
Visa granted December 24th.

Four weeks exactly.


----------



## Kindred (Nov 23, 2015)

Canada2Australia said:


> Well, I just checked my Immuaccount, and behold; Visa finalised December 24th!!!! So it's now official!!! I guess I must have just made the cut prior to the holidays. I hadn't checked my account in about 5 or 6 days, but something told me to check, and I'm very glad I did! I am very thankful to the Good Lord for him giving me this once in a lifetime opportunity. Without him, none of this would be possible. I suggest everyone keep the faith; your time will come
> 
> PS, I'm assuming it's been granted based on the status of "finalised"; I hope I'm right in my assumption
> 
> ...


Nice one mate! I'm 4-5 days after you, so hopefully mine gets done this week or early next week.

I am curious too what the status means (final status?). I thought you get the option to print the visa too, although you shouldn't need it if it is approved since it will be linked to your passport.


----------



## Canada2Australia (Nov 29, 2015)

Kindred said:


> Nice one mate! I'm 4-5 days after you, so hopefully mine gets done this week or early next week.
> 
> I am curious too what the status means (final status?). I thought you get the option to print the visa too, although you shouldn't need it if it is approved since it will be linked to your passport.


I'm thinking since I was not the one who lodged the visa and nomination application, I won't be receiving the letter. The person in my company who lodged it will. I can only see the status of the application, which is all I need. Unfortunately everyone in my company in Australia is on holidays until January 7th, so I'll just email the person on their personal email to let them know. 

I'm wondering if there are some people working this week processing visas. I honestly though there would be no one back to work until at least next week and didn't think I would see any progress until at leas then. Either way, I couldn't be happier!

Yours will come soon I'm sure


----------



## Kindred (Nov 23, 2015)

Canada2Australia said:


> I'm thinking since I was not the one who lodged the visa and nomination application, I won't be receiving the letter. The person in my company who lodged it will. I can only see the status of the application, which is all I need. Unfortunately everyone in my company in Australia is on holidays until January 7th, so I'll just email the person on their personal email to let them know.
> 
> I'm wondering if there are some people working this week processing visas. I honestly though there would be no one back to work until at least next week and didn't think I would see any progress until at leas then. Either way, I couldn't be happier!
> 
> Yours will come soon I'm sure


Check the Application Mailbox link - any correspondence to the person who lodged it will be shown and viewable.


----------



## Canada2Australia (Nov 29, 2015)

Kindred said:


> Check the Application Mailbox link - any correspondence to the person who lodged it will be shown and viewable.


I don't see any correspondence on my Immuaccount. Maybe I'm missing something?

Edit: NVM, found it! And yes, finalised means granted


----------



## Kindred (Nov 23, 2015)

Canada2Australia said:


> I don't see any correspondence on my Immuaccount. Maybe I'm missing something?
> 
> Edit: NVM, found it! And yes, finalised means granted


Cool  So there's a nice letter you can print out to take with you?

*madly hits refresh on his ImmiAccount*


----------



## Canada2Australia (Nov 29, 2015)

Kindred said:


> Cool  So there's a nice letter you can print out to take with you?
> 
> *madly hits refresh on his ImmiAccount*


Haha yuppers. I don't know if I need to print it out and take it with me, but I'm gonna do it just incase they ask for proof.


----------



## sunshiner (Jul 18, 2014)

*brilliant*



Canada2Australia said:


> Well, I just checked my Immuaccount, and behold; Visa finalised December 24th!!!! So it's now official!!! I guess I must have just made the cut prior to the holidays. I hadn't checked my account in about 5 or 6 days, but something told me to check, and I'm very glad I did! I am very thankful to the Good Lord for him giving me this once in a lifetime opportunity. Without him, none of this would be possible. I suggest everyone keep the faith; your time will come
> 
> PS, I'm assuming it's been granted based on the status of "finalised"; I hope I'm right in my assumption
> 
> ...


Congratulations! Did they email you too?


----------



## Canada2Australia (Nov 29, 2015)

sunshiner said:


> Congratulations! Did they email you too?


Thank you!

No, I didn't get an email. Because I didn't launch the application myself, I don't have access to the email correspondence. However, as Kindred pointed out, I can see the visa grant letter uploaded to my account, and that is all I need to see. If you have an Immuaccount, you can view the same once the times comes as well


----------



## sunshiner (Jul 18, 2014)

Thanks I hope it comes soon I think my employers are getting worried. Good luck with your move.


----------



## Hamza77 (Sep 2, 2015)

Canada2Australia said:


> Well, I just checked my Immuaccount, and behold; Visa finalised December 24th!!!! So it's now official!!! I guess I must have just made the cut prior to the holidays. I hadn't checked my account in about 5 or 6 days, but something told me to check, and I'm very glad I did! I am very thankful to the Good Lord for him giving me this once in a lifetime opportunity. Without him, none of this would be possible. I suggest everyone keep the faith; your time will come
> 
> PS, I'm assuming it's been granted based on the status of "finalised"; I hope I'm right in my assumption
> 
> ...


congrats dear,actually you are from a low risk country.


----------



## nish321 (Nov 10, 2015)

Congratulations!  For you it’s really fast.

Does this duration include nomination approval as well?

Thank you.


----------



## siebzehn (Jan 3, 2016)

Hello all,

My application was lodged on November 5 and medical examinations were accepted on November 10th. We actually had the Chest X-Rays while visiting Sydney for 1 week. Nothing has changed since then, the status is still "Application Received" and they have not requested any additional documents.

I am starting to get nervous, as I was planning to travel on January 14th.

Has more people been getting delays when lodged in early November?

Thanks,


----------



## Canada2Australia (Nov 29, 2015)

nish321 said:


> Congratulations!  For you it’s really fast.
> 
> Does this duration include nomination approval as well?
> 
> Thank you.


Thank you. Yes, that includes the nomination approval as well.


----------



## Canada2Australia (Nov 29, 2015)

siebzehn said:


> Hello all,
> 
> My application was lodged on November 5 and medical examinations were accepted on November 10th. We actually had the Chest X-Rays while visiting Sydney for 1 week. Nothing has changed since then, the status is still "Application Received" and they have not requested any additional documents.
> 
> ...


Out of curiosity, why did you have a medical and chest x-ray done? Being from the US (a low-risk country) normally they don't require you to have one done, unless you have been to high-risk countries recently where you could have potentially exposed to harmful diseases or such.


----------



## Garry884u (Dec 22, 2015)

Visa and nomination Lodged: 14/nov/2015 
Upload all the documents 15/nov/2015
Medicals: 26/nov/2015
Nothing so far.......


----------



## Rooster789 (Jan 2, 2016)

*457 Visa Processing Time*

Does anyone have any experience of the time for processing a Visa Sub-class 457. The immigration document explaining the process gives an estimated 3 months but I am wondering how accurate this is.

Thanks in advance for any information you have


----------



## umer rafiq (Nov 7, 2015)

i am also waiting since august 2015.assessment in progress,


----------



## Kindred (Nov 23, 2015)

There's about 10 others threads on here about the same thing, please please please don't start another.


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

Kindred said:


> There's about 10 others threads on here about the same thing, please please please don't start another.


Indeed!  Thread merged.


----------



## Hamza77 (Sep 2, 2015)

umer rafiq said:


> i am also waiting since august 2015.assessment in progress,


You applied for Brisbane???


----------



## Canada2Australia (Nov 29, 2015)

Kindred said:


> There's about 10 others threads on here about the same thing, please please please don't start another.


Any update on your visa application, Kindred?


----------



## umer rafiq (Nov 7, 2015)

can you send me your contact no ,i want to share some information about 457 visa.


----------



## umer rafiq (Nov 7, 2015)

hamza send me your contact no.


----------



## Hamza77 (Sep 2, 2015)

umer rafiq said:


> hamza send me your contact no.


Bro I sent you the contact vis message


----------



## Kindred (Nov 23, 2015)

Canada2Australia said:


> Any update on your visa application, Kindred?


No  It's been just over a month, but with the holidays I expected a little slow down. Based on your grant I expected mine this week, but nothing so far.


----------



## sunshiner (Jul 18, 2014)

Kindred said:


> No  It's been just over a month, but with the holidays I expected a little slow down. Based on your grant I expected mine this week, but nothing so far.


Not meaning to be down about it but don't get your hopes up, I have applied from uk and have waited 3 & half months. There doesn't seem to be any regular waiting time, I guess it could depend on which case officer you are assigned to and if they have holidays or time off sick, how many they've approved, which country you are from, which state you are heading for -the list is endless. I rang and they say average wait time is 2-3months from uk. Think 3months then if it comes sooner it will be a nice surprise! Good luck and let us know when you hear anything.


----------



## Kindred (Nov 23, 2015)

sunshiner said:


> Not meaning to be down about it but don't get your hopes up, I have applied from uk and have waited 3 & half months. There doesn't seem to be any regular waiting time, I guess it could depend on which case officer you are assigned to and if they have holidays or time off sick, how many they've approved, which country you are from, which state you are heading for -the list is endless. I rang and they say average wait time is 2-3months from uk. Think 3months then if it comes sooner it will be a nice surprise! Good luck and let us know when you hear anything.


If you've waited 3.5 months then something seems wrong and you should be able to speak to someone about it - its 2 months for low-risk countries (e.g. UK) so you're outside their service standards now. Hell, Australia and UK should be one of the simplest and quickest in terms of paperwork - they're part of the Commonwealth Realm!

I think some of what you say may be true, but I think it's more about the application itself - just common sense stuff, e.g. did you submit yourself instead of via an agent, high-risk country applicants will be vetted more, additional family members will cause longer processing, a lower salary job will likely need more guarantees and vetting (especially if with a family too), lack of references / employment history / certifications could flag further investigations, possible medical issues, how easy it is for them to validate identification / criminal history etc.


----------



## Hamza77 (Sep 2, 2015)

Kindred said:


> If you've waited 3.5 months then something seems wrong and you should be able to speak to someone about it - its 2 months for low-risk countries (e.g. UK) so you're outside their service standards now. Hell, Australia and UK should be one of the simplest and quickest in terms of paperwork - they're part of the Commonwealth Realm!
> 
> I think some of what you say may be true, but I think it's more about the application itself - just common sense stuff, e.g. did you submit yourself instead of via an agent, high-risk country applicants will be vetted more, additional family members will cause longer processing, a lower salary job will likely need more guarantees and vetting (especially if with a family too), lack of references / employment history / certifications could flag further investigations, possible medical issues, how easy it is for them to validate identification / criminal history etc.


You are right but why don't you call the dibp.


----------



## HassanZ (Sep 30, 2014)

Hello Guys!

I am also in the same boat as all of you. Seeking 457 visa that is. I am from Rawalpindi, Pakistan

The process started on October 13, 2015 when my employer applied for SBS Approval. The SBS application approved on Dec 14, 2015. My nomination was launched on Dec 20, 2015. The CO was assigned in November 2015.

I know its still early days as compared to most of you but I would appreciate if you could guide me about when to realistically expects the nomination result.

Also when to start the PCC and medical, and health insurance process? 

Thank you for the guidance.

Hassan


----------



## sajidHussain (Nov 28, 2015)

HassanZ said:


> Hello Guys!
> 
> I am also in the same boat as all of you. Seeking 457 visa that is. I am from Rawalpindi, Pakistan
> 
> ...


My employer was already a approved sponsor so in my case that didnt count. My nomination and visa application was lodged at the same time. The agent is handleing it so I have no idea when my nomination was approved.

On monday i was asked by the case officer to submit form 1221 for dependents I did that on the very next date.

My visa application was lodged on 19th November. Still waiting..

I am wondering if anyone received their grant post christmas break?


----------



## siebzehn (Jan 3, 2016)

Canada2Australia said:


> Out of curiosity, why did you have a medical and chest x-ray done? Being from the US (a low-risk country) normally they don't require you to have one done, unless you have been to high-risk countries recently where you could have potentially exposed to harmful diseases or such.


It was only the x-rays, no full medical examination.


----------



## Hamza77 (Sep 2, 2015)

HassanZ said:


> Hello Guys!
> 
> I am also in the same boat as all of you. Seeking 457 visa that is. I am from Rawalpindi, Pakistan
> 
> ...


As per Dibp do not upload anything like PCC and Insurance unless you are requested for,although you can upfront load all documents for direct grant but it is nearly impossible for Pakistani applicants, specially sponsored visa.


----------



## sunshiner (Jul 18, 2014)

Hamza77 said:


> As per Dibp do not upload anything like PCC and Insurance unless you are requested for,although you can upfront load all documents for direct grant but it is nearly impossible for Pakistani applicants, specially sponsored visa.


I have medical insurance with frank and have already paid attached my document as evodence but the insurance doesn't start until I arrove in Australia. I just let them know the date -I've already delayed its start date 3 times at no extra cost. If you do online medical declaration your case officer will contact you when ypur medical is required. My request came quite quick and I cleared my medical exam in October but still waiting for visa approval.


----------



## Hamza77 (Sep 2, 2015)

sunshiner said:


> I have medical insurance with frank and have already paid attached my document as evodence but the insurance doesn't start until I arrove in Australia. I just let them know the date -I've already delayed its start date 3 times at no extra cost. If you do online medical declaration your case officer will contact you when ypur medical is required. My request came quite quick and I cleared my medical exam in October but still waiting for visa approval.


what is your visa timeline??


----------



## sunshiner (Jul 18, 2014)

Hamza77 said:


> what is your visa timeline??


Application & employer nomination made at same time 18.9
15
Medical 28.10.15
Nomination approved 4.11.15
Nothing since. Not using agent, application for myself, spouse & 2 children


----------



## HassanZ (Sep 30, 2014)

Hamza77 said:


> As per Dibp do not upload anything like PCC and Insurance unless you are requested for,although you can upfront load all documents for direct grant but it is nearly impossible for Pakistani applicants, specially sponsored visa.


Thanks Hamza for a quick reply.

I have applied through an Australia-based agent. Previously I've obtained a PCC from Rawalpindi for a different country and the whole process for PCC took nearly two months. Based on this I was wondering should I apply now for the PCC or wait untill asked. 

Any idea how long the nomination process would take?

Regards,
Hassan


----------



## HassanZ (Sep 30, 2014)

sunshiner said:


> I have medical insurance with frank and have already paid attached my document as evodence but the insurance doesn't start until I arrove in Australia. I just let them know the date -I've already delayed its start date 3 times at no extra cost. If you do online medical declaration your case officer will contact you when ypur medical is required. My request came quite quick and I cleared my medical exam in October but still waiting for visa approval.


Thank you.

Can you share with me how much does the med insurance cost for the whole family as I am also planning to take family along.

What is online medical declaration? what's the advantage? 

Regards,
Hassan


----------



## Hamza77 (Sep 2, 2015)

HassanZ said:


> Thanks Hamza for a quick reply.
> 
> I have applied through an Australia-based agent. Previously I've obtained a PCC from Rawalpindi for a different country and the whole process for PCC took nearly two months. Based on this I was wondering should I apply now for the PCC or wait untill asked.
> 
> ...


I also got my PCC from CPO Rawalpindi last month and the whole process took almost 3 weeks.
The PCC is valid for 6 months,as per CPO Rawalpindi(mentioned at the bottom of PCC) but it is considered for 12 months in the Australian Immigration Process.
I suggest you to apply for PCC and front load even if the CO haven't asked you for it.
Secondly Purchase a health cover for yourself as well.
Best of Luck


----------



## Hamza77 (Sep 2, 2015)

sunshiner said:


> Application & employer nomination made at same time 18.9
> 15
> Medical 28.10.15
> Nomination approved 4.11.15
> Nothing since. Not using agent, application for myself, spouse & 2 children


You are from a low risk country,I guess soon you will see some majestic consequences.


----------



## sunshiner (Jul 18, 2014)

HassanZ said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Can you share with me how much does the med insurance cost for the whole family as I am also planning to take family along.
> 
> ...


Online is a link on your immi account to health declaration. It asks questions then states whether or not you need a medical. If you do then wait for your co to request it. They are quite expensive and you don't want to pay until you're sure you need it -ie if another problem crops up to prevent the visa. Sorry can't remember what Frank cost, haven't got details to hand but its a quick easy online quote on the website. Just google frank 457 insurance to find it.


----------



## sajidHussain (Nov 28, 2015)

Guys,

Did any one of you get any updates from your case officers?
I submityed form 1221 lasy week. Not heard from case officer since then..


----------



## Garry884u (Dec 22, 2015)

Nothing so far. Still waiting on nomination and buisness approval


----------



## sayed_332 (Mar 18, 2015)

Hi guys.. my 457 was filed by my conpany on jan first week.. they have shared the TRN number.. is there anyway i can track my application status..


----------



## siebzehn (Jan 3, 2016)

sayed_332 said:


> Hi guys.. my 457 was filed by my conpany on jan first week.. they have shared the TRN number.. is there anyway i can track my application status..


Yes. First you have to create an Immi account (online.immi.gov.au). After that you need to import the application using your personal information and the TRN number.


----------



## Hamza77 (Sep 2, 2015)

such a slow process.surprised


----------



## sayed_332 (Mar 18, 2015)

siebzehn said:


> Yes. First you have to create an Immi account (online.immi.gov.au). After that you need to import the application using your personal information and the TRN number.


Thanks a lot.. done.. already i was having immi account just imported it..


----------



## nish321 (Nov 10, 2015)

Hi siebzehn,

Same way can we check the nomination status as well?

Thank you.


----------



## siebzehn (Jan 3, 2016)

nish321 said:


> Hi siebzehn,
> 
> Same way can we check the nomination status as well?
> 
> Thank you.


Correct.


----------



## Garry884u (Dec 22, 2015)

Co allocated for sbs and nomination. ...on 11.06.16 required business documents


----------



## nish321 (Nov 10, 2015)

Hi siebzehn,

I import the application to my immi account. But couldn't check the nomination status.
Appreciate your help.

Thank you.


----------



## siebzehn (Jan 3, 2016)

nish321 said:


> Hi siebzehn,
> 
> I import the application to my immi account. But couldn't check the nomination status.
> Appreciate your help.
> ...


My bad. To be able to check it, the MA (or company) would have to share the application with you...

Sorry about that


----------



## nish321 (Nov 10, 2015)

I only have the TRN number of the nomination  
Thank you siebzehn


----------



## Garry884u (Dec 22, 2015)

Casie officer asked for my health insurance ..on 13.01.16


----------



## sajidHussain (Nov 28, 2015)

Garry884u said:


> Casie officer asked for my health insurance ..on 13.01.16


Glad atleast you have an update.. when did last tike case officer contacted you before this?

I submitted form 1221 on jan 5 and still waiting to hear the next update..


----------



## Garry884u (Dec 22, 2015)

sajidHussain said:


> Glad atleast you have an update.. when did last tike case officer contacted you before this?
> 
> I submitted form 1221 on jan 5 and still waiting to hear the next update..


Its is first time my case officer contact me. Hopefully evrything is ok will get visa by next week.


----------



## sajidHussain (Nov 28, 2015)

Hamza77 said:


> such a slow process.surprised


Hamza your case is more than 90 days old.. why dont you call DIBP and asked the status?


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

nish321 said:


> Hi siebzehn,
> 
> Same way can we check the nomination status as well?
> 
> Thank you.


No you cannot check the status of the nomination because you are not the applicant, your employer is the applicant.


----------



## Hamza77 (Sep 2, 2015)

sajidHussain said:


> Hamza your case is more than 90 days old.. why dont you call DIBP and asked the status?


Sajid you are right,I am planing to call them,since my case is filed from the last 145 days.
Thanks for the advise mate


----------



## sunshiner (Jul 18, 2014)

*contact details*



Hamza77 said:


> Sajid you are right,I am planing to call them,since my case is filed from the last 145 days.
> Thanks for the advise mate



Is there a way of calling the Australian office from overseas? The European helpdesk don't tell me anything other than what I can already see on the immiaccount, but the Australian office only has a freephone number which I can't call. Does anyone have another number please?


----------



## Hamza77 (Sep 2, 2015)

sunshiner said:


> is there a way of calling the australian office from overseas? The european helpdesk don't tell me anything other than what i can already see on the immiaccount, but the australian office only has a freephone number which i can't call. Does anyone have another number please?


+61 7 31367000


----------



## sunshiner (Jul 18, 2014)

Hamza77 said:


> +61 7 31367000


Great many thanks


----------



## Hamza77 (Sep 2, 2015)

sunshiner said:


> Great many thanks


welcome sunshiner


----------



## sunshiner (Jul 18, 2014)

*contact number*



Hamza77 said:


> +61 7 31367000


I tried but they do not deal with 457 visa applications in this office, they couldn't give me another number so I had to email.


----------



## Hamza77 (Sep 2, 2015)

sunshiner said:


> I tried but they do not deal with 457 visa applications in this office, they couldn't give me another number so I had to email.


Oh, I am so sorry to hear that.
What is the E-mail address mate???


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

sunshiner said:


> I tried but they do not deal with 457 visa applications in this office, they couldn't give me another number so I had to email.


Which is why this DIBP phone number should not be shared on forums. This processing centre gets swamped with calls that have nothing to do with the cases they have been allocated, which slows them down in their work.


----------



## sunshiner (Jul 18, 2014)

*e-mail address*



Hamza77 said:


> Oh, I am so sorry to hear that.
> What is the E-mail address mate???


[email protected]


----------



## sajidHussain (Nov 28, 2015)

Guys,

My agent told me today that my application has been sent by CO to Australian Security Intelligence Organization (ASIO) for external checks as I am from high risk country.

Does, anyone of you, know how much time does it takes specially for 457 visa applicants?

Any one on 457 visa gone through this? Please update.


----------



## Hamza77 (Sep 2, 2015)

sunshiner said:


> [email protected]


Thanks mate.
Did you receive any response/reply from this email???


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

sajidHussain said:


> Guys,
> 
> My agent told me today that my application has been sent by CO to Australian Security Intelligence Organization (ASIO) for external checks as I am from high risk country.
> 
> ...


There's no way to predict how long the ASIO checks may take because it depends on how quickly your country responds to the request. Unfortunately this may add several months to the process. You can hope it goes more quickly though.


----------



## sajidHussain (Nov 28, 2015)

Maggie-May24 said:


> There's no way to predict how long the ASIO checks may take because it depends on how quickly your country responds to the request. Unfortunately this may add several months to the process. You can hope it goes more quickly though.


I hope so. Eveb with 457 it would take months?


----------



## Hamza77 (Sep 2, 2015)

anyone know how ASIO works???


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

It can, but I don't know if the security checks are different for a 457 visa vs. what they are for PR visas. It's possible they are not as complicated and may be done more quickly, but this is just a guess.


----------



## sajidHussain (Nov 28, 2015)

Maggie-May24 said:


> It can, but I don't know if the security checks are different for a 457 visa vs. what they are for PR visas. It's possible they are not as complicated and may be done more quickly, but this is just a guess.


I hope the same


----------



## sajidHussain (Nov 28, 2015)

Any update guys? Anyone?


----------



## siebzehn (Jan 3, 2016)

sajidHussain said:


> Any update guys? Anyone?


Not for me. Still "Application Received". Mine was lodged on 5th November and I am from a low risk country.


----------



## sajidHussain (Nov 28, 2015)

siebzehn said:


> Not for me. Still "Application Received". Mine was lodged on 5th November and I am from a low risk country.


Looks like everyone on 457 visa experiencing delays.. irrespective of high or low risk.. 

So the standard service time for 457 is 3 months .. i just completed 2 months today.. hope to get the visa in these 4 weeks.


----------



## Chef from Hyatt (Jan 16, 2016)

Hi are you still waiting for 2 months Sajid ?


----------



## sajidHussain (Nov 28, 2015)

Chef from Hyatt said:


> Hi are you still waiting for 2 months Sajid ?


Yes..
My application was lodged on 19th Nov 2015. So yeah exactly 2 months ago


----------



## sayed_332 (Mar 18, 2015)

sajidHussain said:


> Looks like everyone on 457 visa experiencing delays.. irrespective of high or low risk..
> 
> So the standard service time for 457 is 3 months .. i just completed 2 months today.. hope to get the visa in these 4 weeks.


Hey along with high and low risk it depends on sponsors as well seems.. i got my visa alhumdilah.. i can say it was lodge after christmass holiday..


----------



## Hamza77 (Sep 2, 2015)

waiting for Visa 457 from 5 months.
be patient High Risk country applicants.


----------



## Chef from Hyatt (Jan 16, 2016)

Are the Processing time depends on where the file was lodged ? Inside or outside of AU ?


----------



## Chef from Hyatt (Jan 16, 2016)

Dear Hamza 77 ! Your file is processed by agent or you doing yourself ?


----------



## Hamza77 (Sep 2, 2015)

Chef from Hyatt said:


> Dear Hamza 77 ! Your file is processed by agent or you doing yourself ?


dear,the case is processed through an agent


----------



## sajidHussain (Nov 28, 2015)

sayed_332 said:


> Hey along with high and low risk it depends on sponsors as well seems.. i got my visa alhumdilah.. i can say it was lodge after christmass holiday..


Glad to hear. Congrats 
What was your timeline?


----------



## sayed_332 (Mar 18, 2015)

sajidHussain said:


> Glad to hear. Congrats
> What was your timeline?


I submited my documents to company on dec 21st.. medical was done by dec 1st.. they applied after 4th mostly.. i can see the diff between applied date to grant date is 6 days..


----------



## sajidHussain (Nov 28, 2015)

sayed_332 said:


> I submited my documents to company on dec 21st.. medical was done by dec 1st.. they applied after 4th mostly.. i can see the diff between applied date to grant date is 6 days..


Mind sharing which profession are you working in?


----------



## sayed_332 (Mar 18, 2015)

sajidhussain said:


> mind sharing which profession are you working in?


ict


----------



## Kindred (Nov 23, 2015)

My 457 was approved today, so about 7 weeks after applying.


----------



## Chef from Hyatt (Jan 16, 2016)

Kin ! Which profession you was applied ?


----------



## Chef from Hyatt (Jan 16, 2016)

Anyone know the processing time for the chef ? 
My status still '' Application Received '' 
File lodged '' 17 Th Dec 2015 '' 
Medical , health insurance done . 
No demand for any documents from immigration....
Thanks in Advance .


----------



## sajidHussain (Nov 28, 2015)

Kindred said:


> My 457 was approved today, so about 7 weeks after applying.


Many congrats 
So happy for you Kindred..
wish you best of luck.

Now pray for us too


----------



## sajidHussain (Nov 28, 2015)

So glad to see that 457 line is finally moving towards grants..

I hope everyone of us gets soon


----------



## Kindred (Nov 23, 2015)

Chef from Hyatt said:


> Kin ! Which profession you was applied ?


I think the closest it fit was Software Engineer


----------



## Hamza77 (Sep 2, 2015)

Chef from Hyatt said:


> Anyone know the processing time for the chef ?
> My status still '' Application Received ''
> File lodged '' 17 Th Dec 2015 ''
> Medical , health insurance done .
> ...


Since you don't have a case officer,so you have to be patient.
For Bangladeshi applicants the processing time of 457 is 4 to 8 months.


----------



## Chef from Hyatt (Jan 16, 2016)

4-8 months !! Or week ! 
But I am working on Malaysia ! 
how can I check CO status ? 
Is there have any other way to check other than immi account ? 
Do you know any people from BAngladesh ? 
Thanks Hamza77 .


----------



## Jamaloo (Feb 16, 2014)

what about pakistani how many time it takes for them to get the visa of 457 , next what is the disadvantage of TEMPORARY VISA 457


----------



## sajidHussain (Nov 28, 2015)

Jamaloo said:


> what about pakistani how many time it takes for them to get the visa of 457 , next what is the disadvantage of TEMPORARY VISA 457


What is your timeline?


----------



## Hamza77 (Sep 2, 2015)

Chef from Hyatt said:


> 4-8 months !! Or week !
> But I am working on Malaysia !
> how can I check CO status ?
> Is there have any other way to check other than immi account ?
> ...


Yes dear,its 4 to 8 months minimum(I must say 6 to 8 months or even more).
No matter whether you are working in Malaysia,USA or Canada.
Its indeed your applications status,CO's last contact is considered.
Yes by clicking on your application in the immi account,you can check the status(Received,Information requested,Application in Progress)
No dear.


----------



## sajidHussain (Nov 28, 2015)

Hamza77 said:


> Yes dear,its 4 to 8 months minimum(I must say 6 to 8 months or even more).
> No matter whether you are working in Malaysia,USA or Canada.
> Its indeed your applications status,CO's last contact is considered.
> Yes by clicking on your application in the immi account,you can check the status(Received,Information requested,Application in Progress)
> No dear.


Hamza,

Didnt you contact your case officer? Isnt your case been with the department for more than 3 months now?


----------



## Hamza77 (Sep 2, 2015)

sajidHussain said:


> Hamza,
> 
> Didnt you contact your case officer? Isnt your case been with the department for more than 3 months now?


yes mate you are right,unfortunately I have a lazy agent who says nothing rather the "Wait"


----------



## sunshiner (Jul 18, 2014)

I have tried to contact my case officer as I've waited longer than the Standard processing time but I received no reply. Says application in progress and no update since my employers got nomination approval on 4th November (may application wasmade and medical approved before this). I'm worried they've just forgotten me!


----------



## sunshiner (Jul 18, 2014)

sayed_332 said:


> I submited my documents to company on dec 21st.. medical was done by dec 1st.. they applied after 4th mostly.. i can see the diff between applied date to grant date is 6 days..


Was fast! Was yours a priority application?


----------



## Hamza77 (Sep 2, 2015)

sunshiner said:


> Was fast! Was yours a priority application?


what is priority processing???


----------



## sajidHussain (Nov 28, 2015)

Hamza77 said:


> what is priority processing???


Read here:http://www.ajurialawyers.com.au/uploads/56412/ufiles/Help_-_Its_a_457_and_its_urgent.pdf


----------



## Hamza77 (Sep 2, 2015)

thanks sajid.
but it is not guaranteed unless you have some booking of flight etc.
I found the below statement in the pdf file:
"It is important to remember that a request for priority processing is never guaranteed"


----------



## sayed_332 (Mar 18, 2015)

sunshiner said:


> Was fast! Was yours a priority application?


I don't think so.. Even with me many other people got...

Thanks


----------



## Hamza77 (Sep 2, 2015)

sayed_332 said:


> I don't think so.. Even with me many other people got...
> 
> Thanks


Sayed,can you elaborate please.


----------



## sunshiner (Jul 18, 2014)

sajidHussain said:


> Read here:http://www.ajurialawyers.com.au/uploads/56412/ufiles/Help_-_Its_a_457_and_its_urgent.pdf


Thanks, Ive noticed lots of people have said there's was priority so maybe that slows down everyone else. Its very frustrating that there is so much variation and so little communation from the dept. Thanks everybody for posting here and offering support.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

I've read that it's possible to get priority processing if your employer is an accredited sponsor, but that means they must meet additional criteria including sponsoring at least 30 457s a year.

I'm not sure if you can also get it if yours is a unique situation, e.g. critical role that's of benefit to Australia.


----------



## sunshiner (Jul 18, 2014)

Maggie-May24 said:


> I've read that it's possible to get priority processing if your employer is an accredited sponsor, but that means they must meet additional criteria including sponsoring at least 30 457s a year.
> 
> I'm not sure if you can also get it if yours is a unique situation, e.g. critical role that's of benefit to Australia.


Thanks I don't think mine would qualify. They don't seem worried about the wait but haven't sponsored anyone with dependents before and its a shame it might put them off offering to anyone with dependents again as its taking so long.


----------



## sayed_332 (Mar 18, 2015)

Maggie-May24 said:


> I've read that it's possible to get priority processing if your employer is an accredited sponsor, but that means they must meet additional criteria including sponsoring at least 30 457s a year.
> 
> I'm not sure if you can also get it if yours is a unique situation, e.g. critical role that's of benefit to Australia.


Ok.. my employer qualifies all the above.. so that may be reason for me and my friends getting it soon..


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

sunshiner said:


> Thanks I don't think mine would qualify. They don't seem worried about the wait but haven't sponsored anyone with dependents before and its a shame it might put them off offering to anyone with dependents again as its taking so long.


Having dependents shouldn't make the process take any longer. I think the delays recently is due to higher volume of applications and fewer DIBP officials to process them. So I'd suggest simply try to be patient and it should hopefully be approved before much longer.


----------



## sunshiner (Jul 18, 2014)

Maggie-May24 said:


> Having dependents shouldn't make the process take any longer. I think the delays recently is due to higher volume of applications and fewer DIBP officials to process them. So I'd suggest simply try to be patient and it should hopefully be approved before much longer.


Many thanks Maggie-May24


----------



## Hamza77 (Sep 2, 2015)

A long wait.6th month has been started.


----------



## Smallville_1986 (Jan 27, 2016)

Hi newbie here. I'm also waiting for my 457 to be granted. I believe it was lodged Dec. 17, 2015.

Is there any way / website wherein we can view its status?


----------



## Chef from Hyatt (Jan 16, 2016)

Me also 17 Th Dec , you can check by immi account opening , if you have trn number !!


----------



## Hussain1989 (Jan 27, 2016)

Hi Hamza,

You are not a only person budy, same story with me now its 7th month started and no answer, why taking too much time have no idea man.
Wish you good Luck.
Hussain


----------



## Smallville_1986 (Jan 27, 2016)

My agent is still on leave for the week so guess I have to wait til next week to follow up. 

I really hope we can have our visa in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## sunshiner (Jul 18, 2014)

Smallville_1986 said:


> My agent is still on leave for the week so guess I have to wait til next week to follow up.
> 
> I really hope we can have our visa in the next couple of weeks.


Hi welcome to the site, not wanting to be pessimistic but I'm from a low risk country and have waited over 2months so don't expect it too soon to avoid dissappointment. Sometimes they are quicker it seems, especially if your employer has requested priority so expect a wait then if its quick it'll be a nice surprise. Good luck.


----------



## Hamza77 (Sep 2, 2015)

Smallville_1986 said:


> My agent is still on leave for the week so guess I have to wait til next week to follow up.
> 
> I really hope we can have our visa in the next couple of weeks.


what is your timeline mate??


----------



## Smallville_1986 (Jan 27, 2016)

sunshiner said:


> Hi welcome to the site, not wanting to be pessimistic but I'm from a low risk country and have waited over 2months so don't expect it too soon to avoid dissappointment. Sometimes they are quicker it seems, especially if your employer has requested priority so expect a wait then if its quick it'll be a nice surprise. Good luck.


Thanks mate. I hope my employer will do the same.


----------



## Smallville_1986 (Jan 27, 2016)

Hamza77 said:


> what is your timeline mate??


I'm expected to work there by mid March. So hopefully my visa will be granted this coming February. How bout you mate?


----------



## Chef from Hyatt (Jan 16, 2016)

Is it true employer make this things faster sunshiner ?


----------



## Hamza77 (Sep 2, 2015)

Smallville_1986 said:


> I'm expected to work there by mid March. So hopefully my visa will be granted this coming February. How bout you mate?



Dear Smallville unfortunately expectations don't work here.
We are waiting for the visa and 6th month has started.
My question was,When did you lodge your application to the DIBP??


----------



## Smallville_1986 (Jan 27, 2016)

Hamza77 said:


> Dear Smallville unfortunately expectations don't work here.
> We are waiting for the visa and 6th month has started.
> My question was,When did you lodge your application to the DIBP??


Ah, mine was lodged last Dec 17th.


----------



## sunshiner (Jul 18, 2014)

Very pleased to say my visa has been approved today 12 weeks after my employer nomination was approved,( 19 weeks after initial application)


----------



## Hamza77 (Sep 2, 2015)

sunshiner said:


> Very pleased to say my visa has been approved today 12 weeks after my employer nomination was approved,( 19 weeks after initial application)


congratulations mate.
Here we had a great time with you,Pray for us as well.


----------



## HassanZ (Sep 30, 2014)

Good to see that there is some progress for 457 applicants after all. 

Any idea how long the nomination process takes?


----------



## sunshiner (Jul 18, 2014)

Chef from Hyatt said:


> Is it true employer make this things faster sunshiner ?


My employers didn't request any priority, I don't think they'd qualify, they had expected me to start work on 9th October 15 but were fortunately happy to wait.


----------



## Smallville_1986 (Jan 27, 2016)

Congrats mate. Hopefully your luck will be shared to us as well.


----------



## Chef from Hyatt (Jan 16, 2016)

Smallville_1986 said:


> Congrats mate. Hopefully your luck will be shared to us as well.


Dear where are you from ?


----------



## Chef from Hyatt (Jan 16, 2016)

sunshiner said:


> Chef from Hyatt said:
> 
> 
> > Is it true employer make this things faster sunshiner ?
> ...


 Are you from which country ?


----------



## Chef from Hyatt (Jan 16, 2016)

What kind of status change are you see ? 
Thanks


----------



## Chef from Hyatt (Jan 16, 2016)

What kind of status change are you see ? 
Thanks


----------



## siebzehn (Jan 3, 2016)

Has anybody received news today?


----------



## Garry884u (Dec 22, 2015)

*457 visa*

Sbs , nomination, visa launched nov 14 
Done medical on 24 nov
Immigration requested insurance from my side and buisness photos , buisness activity statement, salary survey and some other documents my employer on 14 jan
Submitted everything 31 jan
Nomination ?
Visa Granted ?


Now these days immigration checking every single thing information you provide them because lot of visa scams in 457.


----------



## sunshiner (Jul 18, 2014)

Chef from Hyatt said:


> Are you from which country ?



I'm from UK


----------



## sunshiner (Jul 18, 2014)

HassanZ said:


> Good to see that there is some progress for 457 applicants after all.
> 
> Any idea how long the nomination process takes?


My nomination took between 6 & 7 weeks


----------



## Bhullar (Dec 24, 2015)

Hi Garry

Have you got your visa?

Can i ask wat occupation was that?

Thanks


----------



## Garry884u (Dec 22, 2015)

Hi bullar
I am still waiting on sbs, nomination and visa bcos immigration requested some more documents and my agent send them yesterday. 
I got sponsored as chef..


----------



## Chef from Hyatt (Jan 16, 2016)

Garry884u said:


> Hi bullar
> I am still waiting on sbs, nomination and visa bcos immigration requested some more documents and my agent send them yesterday.
> I got sponsored as chef..


Hi Garry , I am also waiting for my visa grant as a chef. When Your application lodged ?


----------



## Garry884u (Dec 22, 2015)

I applied my application on nov 14 include nomination and sbs. I am already working with my employer.


----------



## Chef from Hyatt (Jan 16, 2016)

Garry884u said:


> I applied my application on nov 14 include nomination and sbs. I am already working with my employer.


So you have applied from Onshore ?


----------



## Garry884u (Dec 22, 2015)

Chef from Hyatt said:


> So you have applied from Onshore ?


Yes. I am already in australia .


----------



## Bhullar (Dec 24, 2015)

Hi Garry

Thanks for your reply

My nomination approved. i applied as a restaurant Manager visa on 16th Dec 2015.


----------



## HassanZ (Sep 30, 2014)

Congrats Bhullar. 

I applied for nomination on Dec 20th last year. Hoping to get the positive result soon.


----------



## mokaz (Jan 3, 2016)

HassanZ said:


> Congrats Bhullar.
> 
> I applied for nomination on Dec 20th last year. Hoping to get the positive result soon.


Congrats Bhullar,

Btw, did you use any agent or did you apply by yourself? 

Thanks


----------



## Bhullar (Dec 24, 2015)

I applied through a migration agent.


----------



## mokaz (Jan 3, 2016)

Can anyone suggest a good migration agent for a 457 visa? how much is the cost for everything? 

My nomination was refused :hurt:, so I plan to use an agent for the second application.


----------



## Dreampath (Feb 3, 2016)

Bhullar said:


> Hi Garry
> 
> Thanks for your reply
> 
> My nomination approved. i applied as a restaurant Manager visa on 16th Dec 2015.


Congrats Bhullar! That's great news!

When did you apply for your nomination? How many weeks did it take for it to be approved?


----------



## Bhullar (Dec 24, 2015)

I applied my nomination by 15 Oct 2015 and it will be approved by 30th Nov 2015. It took approximately 6 weeks.


----------



## Smallville_1986 (Jan 27, 2016)

Happy to say that my visa has already been approved as well.

Dec. 17, 2015 loged.
Feb. 4, 2016 approved.

7 weeks processing time including the Christmas holidays.


----------



## HassanZ (Sep 30, 2014)

Congrats Buddy! Happy for you.


----------



## Chef from Hyatt (Jan 16, 2016)

Hey, I get our visa grant today, total 7 weeks


----------



## Bhullar (Dec 24, 2015)

I got my visa today......Thanks to God 

lodged 16/12/2016
Granted: 04/02/2016


----------



## siebzehn (Jan 3, 2016)

Congratulations to all of you!!!

It looks like Visas are moving now.


----------



## Hamza77 (Sep 2, 2015)

This department has no rules and regulations,unfortunately.


----------



## siebzehn (Jan 3, 2016)

My nomination was approved yesterday (yes, Saturday in Australia!). now just waiting for the Visa...


----------



## Hamza77 (Sep 2, 2015)

siebzehn said:


> My nomination was approved yesterday (yes, Saturday in Australia!). now just waiting for the Visa...


Best of Luck mate,
Since you are from usa,a low risk country,so you'll probably get your visa in 6 weeks.


----------



## siebzehn (Jan 3, 2016)

Hamza77 said:


> Best of Luck mate,
> Since you are from usa,a low risk country,so you'll probably get your visa in 6 weeks.


I am hoping to get it next week!!!


----------



## jkuwar (Feb 9, 2016)

Hi all 
M new to this forum, actuallybeen waiting from last 3 months for 457 visa approval but nothing yet. Anyone else who lodged in early Nov 2015?


----------



## Hamza77 (Sep 2, 2015)

jkuwar said:


> Hi all
> M new to this forum, actuallybeen waiting from last 3 months for 457 visa approval but nothing yet. Anyone else who lodged in early Nov 2015?


waiting from the last 6 months


----------



## jkuwar (Feb 9, 2016)

Omg 
Have they asked any information or documents


----------



## jkuwar (Feb 9, 2016)

Hamza77 said:


> waiting from the last 6 months


My MA lodged file on 3 Nov and CO requested further information on 2 Dec 2015 after that nothing. I m afraid why they talking too much time


----------



## Hamza77 (Sep 2, 2015)

jkuwar said:


> My MA lodged file on 3 Nov and CO requested further information on 2 Dec 2015 after that nothing. I m afraid why they talking too much time


3 months is not too much time my friend.
Anyhow best of luck


----------



## mselim (Feb 10, 2016)

My Application Lodged on 11/1/2016
No Medical Checks Required (Low Risk country) 
the application status has not been changed (Application Received) i think it has not been assigned yet


----------



## Garry884u (Dec 22, 2015)

My application loged on 14 nov 2015
Immigration requested more information on 13 jan
Everything submitted on 03 feb 2016
Nomination ????
Visa????


----------



## jkuwar (Feb 9, 2016)

Garry884u said:


> My application loged on 14 nov 2015
> Immigration requested more information on 13 jan
> Everything submitted on 03 feb 2016
> Nomination ????
> Visa????


 immi ac status changed after u hv submitted ur documents on 3 Feb


----------



## bishoyerian (Jan 28, 2016)

Hello guys

Am new to this thread, I was going to apply for a subclass 189 but I got a negative skill assesment from AACA so I'll have to apply for another skill assemsnt with the VETASESS and go with the subclass 457, I got some questions I was hopeing you can help me with

1) I know I can apply for PR after spending 4 years in australia, does that mean thy have to be continues 4 years (can't leave once during this period)? Or it's okay if I went to my home country for a month every year?

2) same question but about being sponsored by my employer after spending 2 years with him (do they have to be continues)? 

Is there any other way to transfer from 457 to PR? 


Thank you all


----------



## Garry884u (Dec 22, 2015)

jkuwar said:


> immi ac status changed after u hv submitted ur documents on 3 Feb


It status had been changed from 13 jan . Its show me now assessment in progress.


----------



## Garry884u (Dec 22, 2015)

In 457 visa you hve 4 yr working visa. You hve to work 2 yr with same employer thn you can apply for ENS=PR.The processing take 3 to 6 month. If you want to go for visit your family yes you can go multiple time a year its depends on your employer how long they can let you go. 457 is a multiple entry visa. 

2 about question 2 its depend on employer if they want you to sponsored for ENS =PR or remain continue on 457 visa. There is no law or condition applied to employer.


----------



## jkuwar (Feb 9, 2016)

Garry884u said:


> jkuwar said:
> 
> 
> > immi ac status changed after u hv submitted ur documents on 3 Feb
> ...


You are lucky then 
My immi status not changed even after document submission 2 months before.


----------



## jkuwar (Feb 9, 2016)

Anyone has an idea about immi status why isn't changing after document submitted 2 months ago. Is there any thing to worry


----------



## nikJ (Feb 12, 2016)

*Can we apply for a visitor visa while 457 is under process*

I am also waiting for my 457 visa since 2 months(from december 2015). The status is still "Application Received".
Can we apply for a Visitor visa while 457 is in process? I understand one cannot work on visitor visa but is useful if i want to enter the country.


----------



## Hamza77 (Sep 2, 2015)

jkuwar said:


> Anyone has an idea about immi status why isn't changing after document submitted 2 months ago. Is there any thing to worry


Wait dear,my immi status is unchanged from the last 4 months


----------



## Smallville_1986 (Jan 27, 2016)

Do you guys have company sponsorship for your 457 application?


----------



## Garry884u (Dec 22, 2015)

Smallville_1986 said:


> Do you guys have company sponsorship for your 457 application?



everybody required sponsorship to applyf for 457 visa..


----------



## Smallville_1986 (Jan 27, 2016)

I see. I'm just curious why the others are taking quite some time to be approved. Not really sure if employers should follow up on them as well.


----------



## Jullz (Jun 2, 2013)

Hi,
I have a question regarding 457 conditions.
One of my friends attended to a pre-employment trial assessment of 1 day and the company sent him a gift card of $200 after 20 days of the assessment. He is not employed at that company as he is waiting for the nominatin approval from someone else.
I know that is illegal to accept any kind of payments for any kind of work except from the employer. But what about a gift card? The company said it's legal but... He really doesnt want to risk his visa for 200$. Any advice and opinion would be much appreciated!
Thanks!


----------



## chartered (Feb 15, 2016)

Hi Guys,

I am new to posting on this forum but have been following for quite sometime now. My MA lodged evisa on Dec 21, 2015 and said it will take 6-8 weeks but time can vary. At the end of 8th week the department came back requesting further details and asked Form 1221 to be completed for me and spouse. The requested docs have been lodged today.
My questions to fellow colleagues waiting for their 457 visa:
1. What did you give as your intended date of arrival?
2. Were you ever refused visa in any country for any reason
3. If you have been to AUS, did you your visa details of past travel?
4. How big is your sponsor company in AU? Is it an MNC or a small company with limited employees?

My MA asked for my and spouse CV and attached it along with the requested docs. I am quite confident that once the docs are requested the grant should be given within a week as seen in the past in this forum.

Those who have been waiting for more than 3 months after docs request, I would request you to approach your sponsor and ask them to chase or send a request for increasing the priority for processing though it may not always work but no harm in trying!!!
Wishing everyone all the best!

S


----------



## Sadaf1307 (Feb 16, 2016)

sajidHussain said:


> Looks like everyone on 457 visa experiencing delays.. irrespective of high or low risk..
> 
> So the standard service time for 457 is 3 months .. i just completed 2 months today.. hope to get the visa in these 4 weeks.


Did you get your visa? My status is Application Received since 6 Weeks. I submitted the application along with medicals.


----------



## Garry884u (Dec 22, 2015)

2 week already after submitted requested documents to the case officer and 3 month to applied my visa..


----------



## fahad90 (Feb 16, 2016)

HI Guys,

I was working with my employer for more than one year on Graduate visa (subclass 485).
I applied for 457 on 27 October 2015 and received my visa on 22 January 2016. Medical was provided on first week of November, in December case officer asked questions related to whether the position I am applying is genuine or not. I had to submit documents to prove that position is genuine.

Now a days the case officer must be satisfied (subjective process) that the applicant's intention to perform the occupation is genuine. 

I wish everyone best of luck


----------



## Garry884u (Dec 22, 2015)

fahad90 said:


> HI Guys,
> 
> I was working with my employer for more than one year on Graduate visa (subclass 485).
> I applied for 457 on 27 October 2015 and received my visa on 22 January 2016. Medical was provided on first week of November, in December case officer asked questions related to whether the position I am applying is genuine or not. I had to submit documents to prove that position is genuine.
> ...


How long does it take to get your visa after submitted your documents to the case officer?


----------



## fahad90 (Feb 16, 2016)

Garry884u said:


> How long does it take to get your visa after submitted your documents to the case officer?


I submitted my documents on 21 december 2015 and visa granted 22 January 2016. Exactly one month after submitting the documnets


----------



## Sadaf1307 (Feb 16, 2016)

sayed_332 said:


> Hey along with high and low risk it depends on sponsors as well seems.. i got my visa alhumdilah.. i can say it was lodge after christmass holiday..


How much time did it take? My visa was filed on 7th Jan along with medicals but the status is still just Application Received. My employer is Infosys.


----------



## Garry884u (Dec 22, 2015)

fahad90 said:


> I submitted my documents on 21 december 2015 and visa granted 22 January 2016. Exactly one month after submitting the documnets


Thank for the reply..does your visa and nomination approved at the same time?
Bcos in my situation its new buisness and my employer had applied for a sbs . We still awaiting for sbs approved.


----------



## fahad90 (Feb 16, 2016)

Garry884u said:


> Thank for the reply..does your visa and nomination approved at the same time?
> Bcos in my situation its new buisness and my employer had applied for a sbs . We still awaiting for sbs approved.


Business Nomination was approved on November 24. I guess my visa got delayed due to Christmas and new year eve holidays


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

Garry884u said:


> Thank for the reply..does your visa and nomination approved at the same time?
> Bcos in my situation its new buisness and my employer had applied for a sbs . We still awaiting for sbs approved.


New business applications goes through additional level of scrutiny.


----------



## Garry884u (Dec 22, 2015)

Danav_Singh said:


> New business applications goes through additional level of scrutiny.


thanks for reply danav singh . I understand it take sometimes. it been 3 and half month applied for business sponsor. case officer requested documents on 13 jan and my agent submitted all the documents for buisness sponsor and nomination on 3 feb. no update till now, do i can ask my case officer about processing of my applications .


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

Garry884u said:


> thanks for reply danav singh . I understand it take sometimes. it been 3 and half month applied for business sponsor. case officer requested documents on 13 jan and my agent submitted all the documents for buisness sponsor and nomination on 3 feb. no update till now, do i can ask my case officer for processing of my applications .


Its the business who need to ask for updates as it is still stuck at business sponsorship stage.


----------



## Garry884u (Dec 22, 2015)

I spoke with my agency today. They said if nothing will come up by this week . They will contact with the department on monday.


----------



## saask (Feb 16, 2016)

Hello all, 
I am sharing my Nomination and visa details:
Nomination Applied :14-Dec-2015
Nomination Approval :12-Feb-2015
Visa applied:12 Feb 2016
Medical done :15-Feb-2016
Medical approved:17-Feb-2016
Waiting for visa approval 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sajidHussain (Nov 28, 2015)

It's exactly been 3 months today since I Lodge my visa application. But no grant yet.


----------



## Hamza77 (Sep 2, 2015)

Garry884u said:


> Thank for the reply..does your visa and nomination approved at the same time?
> Bcos in my situation its new buisness and my employer had applied for a sbs . We still awaiting for sbs approved.


Hello garry.
What is sbs??? since my employer's business is also new one and I am waiting since August 2015.Very disappointed with unnecessary delays.


----------



## Hamza77 (Sep 2, 2015)

sajidHussain said:


> It's exactly been 3 months today since I Lodge my visa application. But no grant yet.


sajid sab we are waiting from the last 6 months


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

Hamza77 said:


> Hello garry.
> What is sbs??? since my employer's business is also new one and I am waiting since August 2015.Very disappointed with unnecessary delays.


The reason might be your employer failed to convince DIBP the need to bring work force from overseas as plenty of unemployed skilled youth are available in the country and nowadays DIBP is very strict with this.


----------



## Garry884u (Dec 22, 2015)

Sbs means standard buisness sponsor. Every buisness or employer has to applied for sbs before he want to sponsor anybody. They have to prove to immigration the buisness is running genuine and they got enough source .


----------



## Hamza77 (Sep 2, 2015)

Danav_Singh said:


> The reason might be your employer failed to convince DIBP the need to bring work force from overseas as plenty of unemployed skilled youth are available in the country and nowadays DIBP is very strict with this.


so why am I not intimated if there are these kind of circumstances??
My status is still " assessment in Progress" and my nomination is approved since August.Secondly I have a lawyer who is processing my case not Agent.He says that there is no issue at all and he will easily handle the case.
What do you understand:spit:.


----------



## mselim (Feb 10, 2016)

How did you know about nomination approval? I can't check mine , only i can check the 457 status


----------



## mselim (Feb 10, 2016)

Hey Hamzah , What is your occupation? And are you the first one this employer sponsor? It does not make sense also to wait 7 month , but we have nothing to do rather trying to analyze may be we can understand anything


----------



## Hamza77 (Sep 2, 2015)

mselim said:


> Hey Hamzah , What is your occupation? And are you the first one this employer sponsor? It does not make sense also to wait 7 month , but we have nothing to do rather trying to analyze may be we can understand anything


My occupation is Hotel Manager,may be I am among the first ones but my employer has sponsored many other people at the same time and all of them are waiting since August. 
You are right,We are trying to analyse with respect to the circumstances. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## mselim (Feb 10, 2016)

So according to that , you and your colleagues are waiting for the same period , so this is most probably something regarding the employer himself as he is the common thing , but the weird thing is that the nomination is already accepted , i'd recommend to contact the employer himself to understand what is exactly going on

All the best


----------



## Hamza77 (Sep 2, 2015)

mselim said:


> So according to that , you and your colleagues are waiting for the same period , so this is most probably something regarding the employer himself as he is the common thing , but the weird thing is that the nomination is already accepted , i'd recommend to contact the employer himself to understand what is exactly going on
> 
> All the best


thank you m.selim


----------



## Garry884u (Dec 22, 2015)

Just got email from my migration agent our sbs has been approved, now waiting for nomination and visa.


----------



## sajidHussain (Nov 28, 2015)

Got my Grant on 24th Feb 2016 

Wish all of you best of luck with your applications.

I submitted form1221 on 5th Jan on the request of case officer. on 15th January 2016 I was informed that my application has already been forwarded for external security checks. Got my grant letter today


----------



## jkuwar (Feb 9, 2016)

H


sajidHussain said:


> Got my Grant on 24th Feb 2016
> 
> Wish all of you best of luck with your applications.
> 
> I submitted form1221 on 5th Jan on the request of case officer. on 15th January 2016 I was informed that my application has already been forwarded for external security checks. Got my grant letter today


Congrats sajid 
When did u applied ?


----------



## Garry884u (Dec 22, 2015)

sajidHussain said:


> Got my Grant on 24th Feb 2016
> 
> Wish all of you best of luck with your applications.
> 
> I submitted form1221 on 5th Jan on the request of case officer. on 15th January 2016 I was informed that my application has already been forwarded for external security checks. Got my grant letter today


Congrats bro


----------



## Hamza77 (Sep 2, 2015)

sajidHussain said:


> Got my Grant on 24th Feb 2016
> 
> Wish all of you best of luck with your applications.
> 
> I submitted form1221 on 5th Jan on the request of case officer. on 15th January 2016 I was informed that my application has already been forwarded for external security checks. Got my grant letter today


Congratulations sajid.....


----------



## andy1984 (Feb 26, 2016)

*My Visa process*

Hi all, 

I've been following this thread for some time and it has helped me to get an understanding on the visa processing times, so just wanted to share how my visa process has looked liked when I now got my grant letter today.

- My company have already sponsored other people before, hence no need for them to apply to get accepted as sponsors
- I'm from a low risk country, hence no need for medical check.
- I'm already in the country and working for the company since July last year.
- The company sent the nomination application in on the 11th of Nov. I sent in my primary application the same day.
- 12th of February they asked for additional information from the company for the nomination. It was regarding "Genuine position" and "No equivalent worker". A note here: to my understanding they had already provided enough evidence on both these topics - and the additional documents had much the same content as the ones already provided. 
- They sent these two documents in on Feb 15th.
- Today on 26th of Feb I got my visa granted, 3,5 month after the initial application was sent in.

On my visa I have also a dependent person (partner) that also got the same visa. 

If you have any questions - let me know. 

And good luck to you all who are waiting for a decision.

--

Andy


----------



## Rats2513 (Jul 8, 2015)

*457 visa*



dpkachef said:


> I HV now completed 8 weeks since the filing of 457 visa after nomination approval in march 2015. Still no info about the grant or why it is getting so long for the grant. If anybody got their 457 in last 30 days please share the timelines. Are there some common reasons for this delay?



hey 

i am still waiting for my 457 to be approved i had filled it on 3rd july 2015 .
just medicals cleared rest shows in process


----------



## Rats2513 (Jul 8, 2015)

randomguy1 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> All the posts here by fellow applicants has been very informative. I have the same query.
> 
> ...



hey 

i am still waiting for my 457 to be approved i had filled it on 3rd july 2015 .
just medicals cleared rest shows in process

has your visa been approved


----------



## KSR2016 (Feb 28, 2016)

Please help me out. Lodged in immi on 4 Nov 2015 by my employer. 
Had all the test done by Feb 15 
And got mail requesting form 815 on 22 Feb 2016
After that no update 

Usually how much time it takes after submitting form 815 to get 457 Visa grant


----------



## Hamza77 (Sep 2, 2015)

Rats2513 said:


> hey
> 
> i am still waiting for my 457 to be approved i had filled it on 3rd july 2015 .
> just medicals cleared rest shows in process


yes mate,its been so long since you are waiting.


----------



## Garry884u (Dec 22, 2015)

Did anyone request immigration about their application process? Its already 3 1/2 month no update


----------



## Hamza77 (Sep 2, 2015)

I am too much worried regarding visa 457,People have ready jobs and the Department is unnecessarily delaying their visas.
When every thing including Sponsorship,Nomination,Position,Experience(even each and every thing) is cleared then what is the reason not to Grant the visa????
The time is 3 months for High Risk countries but its simply inconvenient when the applicants are waiting from the last 7 to 8 months of the Application Filed.
Applicants of Dec and Jan are getting their Grants (Permanent Visas) while the applicants or June and July are still waiting for their Grants (Temporary Visas)..
Another Headache Increasing thing is that we are not intimated where (in process) we are, and still how much WAIT WAIT is required????If they need anything why don't they ask for???
CO's are not coming back even after 5 months????


----------



## Garry884u (Dec 22, 2015)

Hamza77 said:


> I am too much worried regarding visa 457,People have ready jobs and the Department is unnecessarily delaying their visas.
> When every thing including Sponsorship,Nomination,Position,Experience(even each and every thing) is cleared then what is the reason not to Grant the visa????
> The time is 3 months for High Risk countries but its simply inconvenient when the applicants are waiting from the last 7 to 8 months of the Application Filed.
> Applicants of Dec and Jan are getting their Grants (Permanent Visas) while the applicants or June and July are still waiting for their Grants (Temporary Visas)..
> ...


Your migration agent or lawyer need to remind them about your application process. Otherwise they just ignore it. So ask your lawyer ti send email to your case office.i might may be they will process your application quick.


----------



## Hamza77 (Sep 2, 2015)

Garry884u said:


> Your migration agent or lawyer need to remind them about your application process. Otherwise they just ignore it. So ask your lawyer ti send email to your case office.i might may be they will process your application quick.


he is a stupid non serious person,I am struck man.
But its the responsibility of the department to check and balance the visa cases.


----------



## Garry884u (Dec 22, 2015)

I got my nomination approved today ...


----------



## Hamza77 (Sep 2, 2015)

Garry884u said:


> I got my nomination approved today ...


what is your timeline Garry???
Earlier you said that your visa has no update from the last 3 1/2 month,then how did you file your visa without nomination?


----------



## Garry884u (Dec 22, 2015)

Hamza77 said:


> what is your timeline Garry???
> Earlier you said that your visa has no update from the last 3 1/2 month,then how did you file your visa without nomination?


My migration agent applied buisness sponsor on 07 nov
Nomination and visa applied on 13 nov
Co assigned on jan 11 for buisness sponsor and nomination 
Co assigned for visa application on 13 jan
Submitted further information on 3 feb
Buisness sponsor approved on 25 feb
Nomination approved 2 march
Visa ??????
You can applied nomination and visa at same timw


----------



## Hamza77 (Sep 2, 2015)

Garry884u said:


> My migration agent applied buisness sponsor on 07 nov
> Nomination and visa applied on 13 nov
> Co assigned on jan 11 for buisness sponsor and nomination
> Co assigned for visa application on 13 jan
> ...


Best of Luck Garry Pa Ji,
What is your position you applied for?


----------



## Garry884u (Dec 22, 2015)

Hamza77 said:


> Best of Luck Garry Pa Ji,
> What is your position you applied for?


Thank you and i wish you will get your visa by this week

I was applied as a head chef.. i am still working on that position .


----------



## Hamza77 (Sep 2, 2015)

Garry884u said:


> Thank you and i wish you will get your visa by this week
> 
> I was applied as a head chef.. i am still working on that position .


thank you mate, 
I think you are an onshore applicant. 
I applied as a Restaurant Manager.


----------



## Garry884u (Dec 22, 2015)

finally i got my visa grant today....so happy


----------



## Hamza77 (Sep 2, 2015)

Garry884u said:


> finally i got my visa grant today....so happy


Congratulations garry,


----------



## Garry884u (Dec 22, 2015)

Hamza77 said:


> Congratulations garry,


thank you bro


----------



## ILY (Jan 14, 2015)

Can anyone tell me, 

What is the complete process for 457 Visa?

What Employer has to do? and

What an Employee has to do?

What are the factors which adds to the success at both ends of the Employer as well as an Employee?

Thanks


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

ILY said:


> Can anyone tell me,
> 
> What is the complete process for 457 Visa?
> 
> ...


Temporary Work (Skilled) visa (subclass 457) The complete process for both employer and applicant are described, and they also provide checklists for both.


----------



## jkuwar (Feb 9, 2016)

Hi hamza 
Did u get any update ?


----------



## Hamza77 (Sep 2, 2015)

jkuwar said:


> Hi hamza
> Did u get any update ?


no dear,no updates since November 2015


----------



## jkuwar (Feb 9, 2016)

Hi hamza 
Did u get ur visa ?


----------



## Hamza77 (Sep 2, 2015)

jkuwar said:


> Hi hamza
> Did u get ur visa ?


Kuwar bhai not yet,I think it is too early to get the visa since 7 months have been passed.


----------



## Hamza77 (Sep 2, 2015)

jkuwar said:


> Hi hamza
> Did u get ur visa ?


what is your visa status bro


----------



## jkuwar (Feb 9, 2016)

Kuwar bhai not yet,I think it is too early to get the visa since 7 months have been passed.







[/QUOTE]
Hi hamza 
No updates for me as well. Really irritating waiting for such a long time and nothing happening. Entering in 6 month now ?


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

457 team has been recently under pressure. Almost all cases have been delayed. Also with the recent addition of declaration/certification forms required (which were retroactively asked of applicants who applied since late 2015) has added to the burden.

Delays aren't uncommon or unheard of. Tough luck


----------



## jkuwar (Feb 9, 2016)

TheExpatriate said:


> 457 team has been recently under pressure. Almost all cases have been delayed. Also with the recent addition of declaration/certification forms required (which were retroactively asked of applicants who applied since late 2015) has added to the burden.
> 
> Delays aren't uncommon or unheard of. Tough luck


Thanks dear for ur reply . 
I have question to all 457 applicants about their immi status. My immistatus is unchanged since info. submitted. 
Can we contact CO ?


----------



## Hamza77 (Sep 2, 2015)

TheExpatriate said:


> 457 team has been recently under pressure. Almost all cases have been delayed. Also with the recent addition of declaration/certification forms required (which were retroactively asked of applicants who applied since late 2015) has added to the burden.
> 
> Delays aren't uncommon or unheard of. Tough luck


Thanks TheExpatriate,
Any Idea,still how much wait is required,since we have ready jobs and are waiting since August


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

jkuwar said:


> Thanks dear for ur reply .
> I have question to all 457 applicants about their immi status. My immistatus is unchanged since info. submitted.
> Can we contact CO ?


You can contact the 457 team, but that will do nothing but delay it even more for everyone else. Just make sure your documents are all there and complete





Hamza77 said:


> Thanks TheExpatriate,
> Any Idea,still how much wait is required,since we have ready jobs and are waiting since August


No idea. I - and several of my colleagues - have so many affected cases. I just want to let you know you are not alone.


----------



## omsig (Sep 28, 2015)

Hi all 
My Husband has a Job Offer in Queensland,employee make application for sbs,last week 23 April the Ma send more information.Anyone know how long it takes the sbs approved?We are from Switzerland but live since two years in New Zealand.Thanks all


----------



## Hamza77 (Sep 2, 2015)

omsig said:


> Hi all
> My Husband has a Job Offer in Queensland,employee make application for sbs,last week 23 April the Ma send more information.Anyone know how long it takes the sbs approved?We are from Switzerland but live since two years in New Zealand.Thanks all


Last week 23rd April or March 
Since you are from a low risck country,so after visa lodgement it will take approximately 6 to 8 weeks.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

omsig said:


> Hi all
> My Husband has a Job Offer in Queensland,employee make application for sbs,last week 23 April the Ma send more information.Anyone know how long it takes the sbs approved?We are from Switzerland but live since two years in New Zealand.Thanks all


You shouldn't be concerned for the SBS. It's the employer's issue. 

Last SBS took me 6 weeks from start to finish.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

Hamza77 said:


> Last week 23rd April or March
> Since you are from a low risck country,so after visa lodgement it will take approximately 6 to 8 weeks.


SBS is related to the employer not the employee, has nothing to do with the prospect employee's nationality.


----------



## goldenbough (Mar 30, 2016)

Hello everyone, is this news affecting our procedure time?

NEWS
Travellers - interruption to airport services from 29 March 2016


Some employees of the Department of Immigration and Border Protection including the Australian Border Force, who are members of the Community and Public Sector Union (CPSU), will take part in protected industrial action at various work sites commencing 29 March 2016.

The Community and Public Sector Union (CPSU) is asking its members, who are employees of the Department of Immigration and Border Protection, to participate in protected industrial action at various international airports from 29 March 2016​.

While the likely level of participation is unknown, we strongly encourage airline and cruise ship passengers to plan for potential delays by arriving at international airports and cruise ship terminals even earlier.
The Department is working closely with stakeholders to minimise the impact on the travelling public, cargo and mail operations. We are also ensuring appropriate contingencies are in place for visa and citizenship services.
See below for detailed information about where and when protected industrial action is planned to occur.​


----------



## sbsp (Mar 30, 2015)

Hi all.

Anyone aware of any google spreadsheet with 457 visa timelines?


----------



## Hamza77 (Sep 2, 2015)

sbsp said:


> Hi all.
> 
> Anyone aware of any google spreadsheet with 457 visa timelines?


I am in search of the same thing mate


----------



## holamanola (Mar 15, 2016)

Hi guys,
can you please tell on what step u need to bring in your passport and for how long they have it? Or is everything done electronically?


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

holamanola said:


> Hi guys,
> can you please tell on what step u need to bring in your passport and for how long they have it? Or is everything done electronically?


you never need to bring it in. It stays with you the whole time 

the visa is electronic


----------



## holamanola (Mar 15, 2016)

Thanks!

Can you guys update your recent 457 visa processing timelines? Just trying to understand if 10-12 weeks will be enough.


----------



## Hamza77 (Sep 2, 2015)

holamanola said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Can you guys update your recent 457 visa processing timelines? Just trying to understand if 10-12 weeks will be enough.


Holamanola it variate from case to case,
Since you are from a low risk country,Yes,10 to 12 weeks are convenient for the visa approval.
See,we are waiting from since August Last year..such a ridiculous time for us despite everything is verified .


----------



## holamanola (Mar 15, 2016)

Hamza77 said:


> Holamanola it variate from case to case,
> Since you are from a low risk country,Yes,10 to 12 weeks are convenient for the visa approval.
> See,we are waiting from since August Last year..such a ridiculous time for us despite everything is verified .



Well I live in Ireland, but I am originally from Russia and I hold a Russian passport. However, my husband is from Denmark and I suppose it is a low risk country, so since we are both on one application, I think it can't be that they give visa to one partner and then make another one wait.
Also, on the official site the awaiting time for 457 visa for high risk and low risk doesn't seem to differ that much.
Is there any reason your application is so much delayed?


----------



## sbsp (Mar 30, 2015)

holamanola said:


> Well I live in Ireland, but I am originally from Russia and I hold a Russian passport. However, my husband is from Denmark and I suppose it is a low risk country, so since we are both on one application, I think it can't be that they give visa to one partner and then make another one wait. Also, on the official site the awaiting time for 457 visa for high risk and low risk doesn't seem to differ that much. Is there any reason your application is so much delayed?


It doesnt matter if one applicant is HR and one is LR, the visa will be processed as HR and both will be granted together. However still hearing of some HR people getting their visa in 6 weeks and some LR are waiting for 8+ weeks. Who knows how the cases are allocated, seems like luck rather than logic.


----------



## sbsp (Mar 30, 2015)

TheExpatriate said:


> you never need to bring it in. It stays with you the whole time the visa is electronic


What timelines are you currently seeing for 457 nominations/visas? Care to share?


----------



## holamanola (Mar 15, 2016)

sbsp said:


> It doesnt matter if one applicant is HR and one is LR, the visa will be processed as HR and both will be granted together. However still hearing of some HR people getting their visa in 6 weeks and some LR are waiting for 8+ weeks. Who knows how the cases are allocated, seems like luck rather than logic.


Hi, I am seeing your timeline in the signature and it says Medical. Is it some medical examination? We have an immigration agent helping us and he didn't say anything about it yet. On the official site I see that in some cases you might be required to go throu a medical examination. Does anyone know what cases are that?


----------



## sbsp (Mar 30, 2015)

holamanola said:


> Hi, I am seeing your timeline in the signature and it says Medical. Is it some medical examination? We have an immigration agent helping us and he didn't say anything about it yet. On the official site I see that in some cases you might be required to go throu a medical examination. Does anyone know what cases are that?


My partner had to do medical because of the country of origin. You can easily check which countries have to do medical. It depends on the country of passport not only country of residence.


----------



## Hamza77 (Sep 2, 2015)

I have a quires:
1)How you know your nomination is approved or not(if your agent don not intimate you)??
2)What exactly is TRN and its reason of giving to the applicant??


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

Hamza77 said:


> I have a quires:
> 1)How you know your nomination is approved or not(if your agent don not intimate you)??
> 2)What exactly is TRN and its reason of giving to the applicant??


You would only know the nomination is approved if your employer or their agent tell you.

The TRN (Transaction Reference Number) is the application number of a visa (or nomination) application. The TRN from the nomination is required for the applicant to submit their application before the nomination is approved. If the applicant wants to submit their application after the nomination is approved, they'd need the nomination grant number. This TRN or nomination grant number is entered into the visa application to link it to the nomination.


----------



## Hamza77 (Sep 2, 2015)

Maggie-May24 said:


> You would only know the nomination is approved if your employer or their agent tell you.
> 
> The TRN (Transaction Reference Number) is the application number of a visa (or nomination) application. The TRN from the nomination is required for the applicant to submit their application before the nomination is approved. If the applicant wants to submit their application after the nomination is approved, they'd need the nomination grant number. This TRN or nomination grant number is entered into the visa application to link it to the nomination.


Thank you maggi,
Actually I am waiting for the visa since August 2015, I am confused if my nomination is approved or not.. 
That characterless agent do not intimate me anything,same is the case with the employer.I am struck mate.  
GOD knows what is going on here.


----------



## sbsp (Mar 30, 2015)

Great news, Visa just approved. Total 5 weeks from nomination and visa lodgment.


----------



## jkuwar (Feb 9, 2016)

Anyone got visa who applied in nov Dec 2015


----------



## Rai2016 (Apr 26, 2016)

Applied on 27th Nov 2015 .. Still waiting (Application Status is in progress) Last Update 4th April. Hope for grant soon


----------



## emaillenin (May 7, 2016)

My status Update:

Visa application lodged on April 5, 2016
Medical checkup completed on April 8, 2016
Visa granted on May 7, 2016


----------



## Hamza77 (Sep 2, 2015)

Rai2016 said:


> Applied on 27th Nov 2015 .. Still waiting (Application Status is in progress) Last Update 4th April. Hope for grant soon


Best of luck mate.we are waiting since August


----------



## Rai2016 (Apr 26, 2016)

Hamza77 said:


> Best of luck mate.we are waiting since August


Best of luck for you too . Hope you will granted soon .


----------



## HassanZ (Sep 30, 2014)

Applied for Nomination on Dec 20, 2015, still waiting for the result. Additional info was requested by CO on Feb 9, 2106 which was provided the next day. Applied through a commpetent and renown MA. Wonder how can I find out the status? I only have a TRN # is there a way I could find out the status myself?

+HZ


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

HassanZ said:


> Applied for Nomination on Dec 20, 2015, still waiting for the result. Additional info was requested by CO on Feb 9, 2106 which was provided the next day. Applied through a commpetent and renown MA. Wonder how can I find out the status? I only have a TRN # is there a way I could find out the status myself?
> 
> +HZ


No, you can't find any information about the nomination as your employer is the applicant for this stage. You'll need to wait for your employer or their MA to update you regarding the status.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

Recently there has been several issues with the 457 processing area.

Many RMAs have reported that applications were delayed, there were some processing errors and glitches .....etc.

It looks like the 457 team is quite understaffed at the moment and apparently this is what happens when fewer people have to do more work.


You can do nothing but be patient. I can see the max allocation time (per the 457 team's autoresponder) jumped this month from 30 to 40 working days (mind you, 40 working days is a few days shy of 2 months !) 

I realise how frustrating it is for people out there, but there is nothing to do but sit and wait ... Lodging complete applications (everything front-end-loaded) helps since the department can make a decision without having to request further information (which puts your application off the table for a few weeks even if you provide the information the next day!)


----------



## Harish80 (May 6, 2016)

TheExpatriate said:


> Recently there has been several issues with the 457 processing area.
> 
> Many RMAs have reported that applications were delayed, there were some processing errors and glitches .....etc.
> 
> ...




Our nomination was approved(cook) in December last year and visa application lodged in January and still no result. Any idea?


----------



## tankje (Aug 1, 2011)

Got my 457 approved in 5 days --- never thought it could be that fast but it was. So please keep believing!

Moved to Melbourne in December, starting work in Jan 2016.


----------



## Harish80 (May 6, 2016)

Hey Guys got our visa approved today.
Good luck to everyone 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## azat2016 (May 14, 2016)

Hey guys, 
First time posting here. 

A bit of info on my application :

-Started the process in Jan 2015
-Nomination lodged in Feb 2015
-Nomination approved in Feb 2016 (12 months!!!)
-Completed medicals in Apr 2016

Waiting for visa approval now. Hope I get it soon, it's been more than 14 months now that I'm waiting. Even for a HR country this is super long. Also guys, are visas getting denied now? I've heard that 457 visas are getting difficult to get approved


----------



## Hamza77 (Sep 2, 2015)

azat2016 said:


> Hey guys,
> First time posting here.
> 
> A bit of info on my application :
> ...


what is your occupation/Job you have applied for Azat


----------



## azat2016 (May 14, 2016)

Hamza77 said:


> what is your occupation/Job you have applied for Azat


Business owner here in Dubai, looking to open a branch in Melbourne. I will be the manager of the branch.


----------



## azat2016 (May 14, 2016)

Does anyone have any updates? :/


----------



## oz.productguy (May 12, 2016)

Hello Folks, 

The Last post I see of from *November 2015. *

Folks who have kicked in their *457 visa process in 201*6, can you please post your timelines here. Also if there has been delay between 2 milestones, the reasons behind those and what you may suggest, as best practices.

Requesting folks connected with 457 visa, please contribute and increase the collective wisdom in this thread.

Regards
Oz.Productguy


----------



## laurenday (May 25, 2016)

Hi

My time line...

SBS lodged 7th may
Nomination / visa application lodged 17th may
SBS approved 31st may
Nomination request for more information (actually needing staff) 1st June

Just waiting...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oz.productguy (May 12, 2016)

laurenday said:


> Hi
> 
> My time line...
> 
> ...



Thanks Laurenday. What is SBS ?


----------



## laurenday (May 25, 2016)

oz.productguy said:


> Thanks Laurenday. What is SBS ?




Standard business sponsorship - my new employer has never sponsored before! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## siebzehn (Jan 3, 2016)

All,

We finally have our visas!!! (timeline in the signature)

They requested the police certificates back in May, and although I am from a LR country, I have lived in 3 countries so we needed to submit 3 of them... The USA takes 13-15 weeks to issue one if you are not a citizen or permanent resident, so this took forever!!!!

One more comment: We submitted the certificates on May 12th, but nothing happened. I pushed my MA to call IMMI today and that triggered the visa approval, keep this in mind.

Good luck to you all!


----------



## oz.productguy (May 12, 2016)

Hi Siebzehn,

I am also waiting for the approval. I have submitted form 1221 for me and my spouse, after being asked. Now. Should I push my MA to call Immi ?

Its been 1 week since I have provided the 1221 form ( medical , x ray etc.. were uploaded prior to that ).


----------



## oz.productguy (May 12, 2016)

emaillenin said:


> My status Update:
> 
> Visa application lodged on April 5, 2016
> Medical checkup completed on April 8, 2016
> Visa granted on May 7, 2016


Hi EmailLenin, 

Congrats. You got your visa approved in 4 weeks.

SO after the approval, did you have to visit the VFS for visa stamping/sticker ?
Or is the Email print out adequate enough to buy a ticket -pack bags and enter Australia ?

I am based out of India, hence seeking clarity.

Thanks


----------



## siebzehn (Jan 3, 2016)

oz.productguy said:


> Hi Siebzehn,
> 
> I am also waiting for the approval. I have submitted form 1221 for me and my spouse, after being asked. Now. Should I push my MA to call Immi ?
> 
> Its been 1 week since I have provided the 1221 form ( medical , x ray etc.. were uploaded prior to that ).


I would wait until 2 weeks after submitting the documents. It worked for me!

Good luck


----------



## randomguy1 (Apr 15, 2015)

Hello Experienced Members,

I was so worried when I was in my 457 visa application process last year. This forum offered immense help. A quick timeline:

- Visa lodged 13 May 2015
- Visa granted 28 May 2015
- Flew to Australia July 9, 2015.

What an amazing experience it has been! And I recently got married and my wife came here with me on a tourist visa.

My employer applied her dependent 457 visa on 3 May 2016. I was hoping it would be processed within 2 weeks but as of 16 June 2016, her Immi Account still shows "Application Received".

I want to seek valuable inputs from members whose dependent got 457 visa after marriage (i.e. visa not applied together in a single application)

What were the timelines? The Immi website says 3 months processing time but I think it should be a good 2-3 weeks.

Regards
SM


----------



## randomguy1 (Apr 15, 2015)

*Dependent 457 processing time May 2016*

Hello Experienced Members,

I was so worried when I was in my 457 visa application process last year. This forum offered immense help. A quick timeline:

- Visa lodged 13 May 2015
- Visa granted 28 May 2015
- Flew to Australia July 9, 2015.

What an amazing experience it has been! And I recently got married and my wife came here with me on a tourist visa.

My employer applied her dependent 457 visa on 3 May 2016. I was hoping it would be processed within 2 weeks but as of 16 June 2016, her Immi Account still shows "Application Received".

I want to seek valuable inputs from members whose dependent got 457 visa after marriage (i.e. visa not applied together in a single application)

What were the timelines? The Immi website says 3 months processing time but I think it should be a good 2-3 weeks.

Regards
SM


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

randomguy1 said:


> Hello Experienced Members,
> 
> I was so worried when I was in my 457 visa application process last year. This forum offered immense help. A quick timeline:
> 
> ...


457 applications are taking 2-3 months at the moment, so in this case the website is fairly accurate.


----------



## Sarah03 (May 17, 2016)

randomguy1 said:


> Hello Experienced Members,
> 
> I was so worried when I was in my 457 visa application process last year. This forum offered immense help. A quick timeline:
> 
> ...



Hi! I'm in a similar situation than you... my partner is on a 457 and applied last year, and got an answer after two weeks. I'm now applying as a subsequent entrant; the visa was submitted mid-April, asked for further documents end of May, and I'm now waiting.. I don't know how long it should take though...


----------



## rizwan1989 (Jun 17, 2016)

hi members how are you?? first time asking any question in any forum... my question is i am working as a chef in a hotel and my employer is happy to give me sponsorship 457 visa but his lawyer is saying you have to complete your certificate 4 before lodge your application ( i have complete certificate 3 in commercial cookery) but i am just worried if in the mean time if something happen.. so that is why i wanna apply ASAP becouse if i'll wait for my certificate 4 which is going to complete in the end of the august so most probably i'll get mt certificate in september then i'll have to go for TRA they will take 60 working days so by doing that i have to wait until november.. then today asked to my personal lawyer he said you can lodge your file now immi taking around 3 months to just open your file by the time you will complete your certificate and TRA and they will ask your certificate and give you 28 days time provide it.. he said you have to apply sponsorship then nomination then visa so it is a long 6 months process can someone tell me please what should i do in this situation thanks..


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

rizwan1989 said:


> hi members how are you?? first time asking any question in any forum... my question is i am working as a chef in a hotel and my employer is happy to give me sponsorship 457 visa but his lawyer is saying you have to complete your certificate 4 before lodge your application ( i have complete certificate 3 in commercial cookery) but i am just worried if in the mean time if something happen.. so that is why i wanna apply ASAP becouse if i'll wait for my certificate 4 which is going to complete in the end of the august so most probably i'll get mt certificate in september then i'll have to go for TRA they will take 60 working days so by doing that i have to wait until november.. then today asked to my personal lawyer he said you can lodge your file now immi taking around 3 months to just open your file by the time you will complete your certificate and TRA and they will ask your certificate and give you 28 days time provide it.. he said you have to apply sponsorship then nomination then visa so it is a long 6 months process can someone tell me please what should i do in this situation thanks..


Is your personal lawyer a registered migration agent. For many visas, you must have the evidence that you are qualified for your occupation at the time you lodge your application. So if your TRA skills assessment is dated after you have lodged your application, it's quite possible your visa application would be refused.


----------



## oz.productguy (May 12, 2016)

Hi Members, 

This is my timeline.

06/04/2016 - Medicals done
06/07/2016 - Form 1221 submitted
06/09/2016 - Medical uploaded to DIBP
06/XX/2016 - Waiting for Grant / Next steps

Any idea, on how much time will it take to get the grant ? I contacted my MA but they suggested, nothing can be done except wait...

I am getting anxious. !


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

oz.productguy said:


> Hi Members,
> 
> This is my timeline.
> 
> ...


Your MA is correct, there is nothing to do except wait. From forum posts I've seen from applicants and also migration agents, it seems the average processing time is 2-3 months due to high volumes. In comparison, yours is practically zooming along. If you reach 2 months wait, perhaps you could ask your MA about following up with DIBP to see if they need anything else, but hopefully you would already have your grant by that time.


----------



## Hamza77 (Sep 2, 2015)

dibp should intimate with the reason that why 457 applicants with ready applicants are waiting from more then a Year??? while some HR applicants get it in 2 weeks...such a big difference....
What kind of checks are there that can not be done , even in a year or 2 ???


----------



## oz.productguy (May 12, 2016)

True. Interesting indeed.


----------



## schryised (Jun 23, 2016)

*457 Approved (SBS, Nomination, Visa on the same day)*

Hi Guys, 

I have been following this forum for the last few months (even before my 457 application, sponsorship and nomination were submitted) and I felt I should do my part and put my timelines here for those who are still waiting. Keep praying and be patient. Things eventually works out and sometimes they surprise you. Be as transparent as you can in your documents and use a Migration agent as it really helps. 

Anyway here are my timelines:

High Risk - India, First time Sponsor

10th May - Sponsorship, Nomination and Visa application submitted
23 June - Sponsorship, Nomination and Visa approved (4 years)

It is a miracle and a blessing that it happened all in one day and so quickly. Thanks for the rest of the folks here for sharing their timelines and keeping our hopes high.

All the best!


----------



## oz.productguy (May 12, 2016)

schryised said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have been following this forum for the last few months (even before my 457 application, sponsorship and nomination were submitted) and I felt I should do my part and put my timelines here for those who are still waiting. Keep praying and be patient. Things eventually works out and sometimes they surprise you. Be as transparent as you can in your documents and use a Migration agent as it really helps.
> 
> ...


HI Shyryised:

My timeline is : 
06/04/2016 - Medicals done
06/07/2016 - Form 1221 submitted
06/09/2016 - Medical uploaded to DIBP
06/XX/2016 - Waiting for Grant / Next steps

My MA has informed me that the nomination is also approved. Seems like it took around 40 days for your case to get approved ?

Did you apply as an individual alone or with family ?

I guess its wait and watch for me.. 

Thanks


----------



## cupidmi (Jun 24, 2016)

Hi members,

I have got a letter from DIBP which requires the form 80 from me and my wife. How long it normally takes after sending. I knew it would take maximum 28 days but I have been waiting 2 months since lodging and the business side step 1 has spent 5 months. I feel totally tired. Anyone has experience about form 80? cheers.


----------



## sabbyarora (Jun 29, 2016)

Hi guys....I have been one of the followers of this group... Just wanted to share my timeline for benefit of all....

Visa filed - 27 Apr 16
Medical done- 5 May 16
Medical uploaded- 10 May16
Visa approved - 02 Jun 16
Visa granted- 28 Jun 16
Country - India

Thanks all of you for sharing your experience... Best of luck guys....

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## lucmccann (Jun 30, 2016)

Been following this thread for a while so thought I would contribute my timeline and some notes in the meantime:

- South African Citizen
- Living and applying from Dubai, United Arab Emirates
- Company was already a registered sponsor and part of a large group of companies
- Using a MARA registered migration agent through the sponsoring company
- Nomination application: 18/05/2016
- Visa application: 18/05/2016
- Medical done: 21/05/2016
- Medical uploaded by clinic to Immi: 25/05/2016
- Nomination granted: ???
- Visa granted: ???
- Current Status: Processing


----------



## laurenday (May 25, 2016)

lucmccann said:


> Been following this thread for a while so thought I would contribute my timeline and some notes in the meantime:
> 
> - South African Citizen
> - Living and applying from Dubai, United Arab Emirates
> ...




We are similar my nomination and visa were submitted together on 17/05/2016 
Requested further information regarding nomination 30/05/2016
Since then nothing... My employer is submitting a letter of urgency on the 12th July once we hit the 8 week 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lucmccann (Jun 30, 2016)

laurenday said:


> We are similar my nomination and visa were submitted together on 17/05/2016
> Requested further information regarding nomination 30/05/2016
> Since then nothing... My employer is submitting a letter of urgency on the 12th July once we hit the 8 week
> 
> ...


It sounds like the nominations and visa applications are being handled at the same time.

Based on the last few peoples timelines here and with the pooling of applications, I don't see the timeline being much more than an additional 2 weeks unless further information is requested by the Case Officer in which case it will add an additional 4 weeks.


----------



## oz.productguy (May 12, 2016)

Hey,

Just to add little more: Here is the response from my MA. Its been 4 weeks since medical upload. And I pinged the MA to provide me a reason or their understanding on why it's taking long.

"The 457 section of the Department of Immigration works on a ‘collective caseload’ system whereby applications are processed within a team. After the request for further information was sent out for your application, your file was placed back in the general caseload. It is likely that the officer who requested further documents will not be the same case officer who finalises your application."

So After i was asked for Form 1221, the case officer may have changed. Now its awaiting CO allocation. 

Fingers crossed !


----------



## laurenday (May 25, 2016)

There is so many different cases and timelines I've decided it's each case to their own and as interesting as it is seeing other timelines when you see one that's gone on for 4/5/6 month it's certainly disheartening! 

Lucmcann - hopefully we will both have our visas soon! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oz.productguy (May 12, 2016)

Hello All,

I like to share a good news ! Finally my Grant has come through . It was a waiting period but the grant came through without additional information being requested. Only 1221 was requested.

So technically, it took 4 weeks from filing to Grant !
__________________
457 Visa Timeline

05/30/2016 - Nomination Filed
05/30/2016 - Visa Application Lodged
06/02/2016 - CO Assigned
06/02/2016 - Medical Requested
06/03/2016 - Additional details requested ( form 1221)
06/04/2016 - Nomination Approved
06/04/2016 - Medicals done
06/07/2016 - Form 1221 submitted
06/09/2016 - Medical uploaded to DIBP
07/01/2016 - Granted 

Thanks to all the members of the forum for helping me along the way with my queries. Hopefully, I will now be able to help others in their journey for 457 and beyond.

Cheers
oz.productguy


----------



## Hamza77 (Sep 2, 2015)

I am sick of the dibp's behavior, people are waiting since 2014 and 2015....don't know what is going on.


----------



## HarryB2016 (Jul 4, 2016)

Been following this thread for a little while thought I should put my timeline up, getting very annoyed with processing times now 

5/5/2016- nomination applied for

Still waiting!!!! Almost 9 weeks. 
I don't think my MA has put in my application for the visa yet though, is anyone else the same just incase the nomination is rejected for whatever reason?
I'm hoping and praying it's not.
My partner was sponsored a while ago and we had a happy life in Australia but he was made redundant before we could apply for PR, this was before the rule change and we were only given 28 days to leave or be banned!!! This was so traumatic for us and have been living in limbo for the last 3 years trying to get back as I already know it's where I belong.

So you can see why this is annoying now especially when you see high risk countries granted in 4 weeks??!


----------



## ihmanik (Jul 4, 2016)

i applied 457 nomination 9th march 2016. almost 4 months passed away. i contact my lawyer and he told me that, company nomination was expired 31 May 26 . and he also told me that, they applied for renew and it takes 6 weeks and lawyer link my file with that. now i can not believe what they are saying to me. can someone please help me that is it true or not?


----------



## HarryB2016 (Jul 4, 2016)

ihmanik said:


> i applied 457 nomination 9th march 2016. almost 4 months passed away. i contact my lawyer and he told me that, company nomination was expired 31 May 26 . and he also told me that, they applied for renew and it takes 6 weeks and lawyer link my file with that. now i can not believe what they are saying to me. can someone please help me that is it true or not?


It seems strange that it's expired? I would have thought you would get an answer of approval or rejection rather than just expire? But I don't know really I think they make their own rules up as they go along?


----------



## ghosty06 (May 17, 2010)

15/6/16 - Nomination Visa Lodged
17/6/16 - Visa Application Lodged


----------



## dol (Jul 5, 2016)

02/05/2016 submitted the application
still waiting


----------



## marcelluss (Jul 5, 2016)

Hi All.


I got a few queries regarding the 457 visa processing times and hope you might could help me out with.

Please note that I am aware that the Department of Immigration is currently quoting an estimated 8 to 12 weeks processing time for 457 visas that are lodged decision ready. 

Let say I lodged decision ready to not overcomplicate things!


1.) Is the visa processing time counted from the date the nomination is lodged, the actuall visa appication is lodged, the health clearance is provided and no further action is required, or even just the case officer is assigned?

2.) My current application status is stated on the ImmiAcount website with RECEIVED. What are the next instances/ statuses? (e.g. Case Officer Assigned, In Progress, Approved, Granted ?) 

3.) Are there any known timelines in between the application statuses? 

4.) What do you think about moving to Australia even before the visa is finally granted?
Are there any risk which causes problems with immigation or extended visa processing times? Eventually I still have my passport and could travle on a tourist visa?


Current Time Line:

06/03/2016 - Nomination Lodged 
06/22/2016 - Visa Application Lodged
06/22/2016 - Medical Examination and Chest X-Ray requested
07/04/2016 - Health clearance provided – no action required

07/05/2016 - TODAY Application Status RECEIVED


I would highly appricate your thoughts on that.

Many Thanks in advance!


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

Generally their service standard applies from the date of application if it was a complete application. Since you didn't complete your medical checks before you applied, yours wasn't a complete application. However you completed them quite quickly after applying so I don't think it would delay things much, if at all.


----------



## lostinjapan80 (Jul 6, 2016)

*Need some advice...*

Hi all... 

I need some good advice from you all. 

1. Nomination lodged (29th of Mar)
2.Visa application lodged (8th of Apr)
3. Medical checkup (15th of Apr)
4.CO assigned and Past Military service details requested (24th of May)
5. Military service details uploaded through both mail and immi account (24th of May)
6. Request for update by mail ( I asked the CO if he or she need more informations)- No reply (13th of June)

I am originally from Singapore but moved to Japan for more than a decade. 

Got an job offer to move to Australia which was pretty good but didn't know that the process is long.

I am from a LR country but why is it taking close to 3 months? I made a mistake by quitting my job beforehand. That was a bad decision.. 

I gave them the details regarding my past military service details on the same day they requested for it. Is that the reason why its taking that long or is it common?

Sorry for my long story. Hope someone can shed some light on this.


Thanks.

Ken


----------



## lostinjapan80 (Jul 6, 2016)

Assessment in Progress on my immi account screen since 26th of May.


----------



## dol (Jul 5, 2016)

lostinjapan80 said:


> Assessment in Progress on my immi account screen since 26th of May.


I have the same situation - I also had a military service experience but they have not requested any further information on that, 
My application is in process since 2d of May, 2016. 
And I resigned from my previous work beforehand as well by the way.
Hope our visas are on their way  
And now just enjoy the free time you have ))


----------



## marcelluss (Jul 5, 2016)

*Police Certificate*

The last 2,5 years I lived in the UK, otherwise I lived my whole life in Germany. 

Is it likely that the case officer is requesting a police certificate? All character based queries I could answer with NO /or do not apply...Does anybody has experience with that?

Can I still upload documents without putting myself at the back of the line again?
(Application status is still received)

Current Time Line:

06/03/2016 - Nomination Lodged 
06/22/2016 - Visa Application Lodged
06/22/2016 - Medical Examination and Chest X-Ray requested
07/04/2016 - Health clearance provided – no action required

07/06/2016 - TODAY Application Status RECEIVED


----------



## lostinjapan80 (Jul 6, 2016)

dol said:


> I have the same situation - I also had a military service experience but they have not requested any further information on that,
> My application is in process since 2d of May, 2016.
> And I resigned from my previous work beforehand as well by the way.
> Hope our visas are on their way
> And now just enjoy the free time you have ))


1.When did you submit your visa application? 

2.Did you have a CO assigned to your case yet?

I quitted my job on end of Feb. I am enjoying the free time i have at the moment but its also really painful to wait... haha...

I really hope we will get our visa soon...

Thanks anyway...


----------



## dol (Jul 5, 2016)

lostinjapan80 said:


> 1.When did you submit your visa application?
> 
> 2.Did you have a CO assigned to your case yet?
> 
> ...


Sorry, I've probably misled you a bit - 2d of May is the date when my agent has submitted the visa application. CO was assigned. and they actually returned to us with the status update in the mid of June and said that there is no need in further information and that the standard checks were undertaken.


----------



## lostinjapan80 (Jul 6, 2016)

dol said:


> Sorry, I've probably misled you a bit - 2d of May is the date when my agent has submitted the visa application. CO was assigned. and they actually returned to us with the status update in the mid of June and said that there is no need in further information and that the standard checks were undertaken.


Good for you! You will probably get your visa approval very soon. You have a very responsive CO. Good luck mate!


----------



## lostinjapan80 (Jul 6, 2016)

Hamza77 said:


> I am sick of the dibp's behavior, people are waiting since 2014 and 2015....don't know what is going on.


I think you should send a mail to the immigration. It can't be taking that long i guess.


----------



## starbearer (Apr 9, 2016)

Hi Guys,

My situation is pretty similar to some of the people here. Below is my timeline:

1st June 2016: Sponsorship and Nomination requests for 457 visa raised by my employer
4th June 2016: I raised the My Health Declarations request for the medical check up
7th June 2016: Underwent medical checkup
8th June 2016: Clinic uploaded the results. No actions deemed necessary
16th June 2016: I raised the visa application and paid the fees
20th June 2016: Obtained health insurance compliant with 457 visa requirements from Frank
20th June 2016: All applicable requested documents (total 21) uploaded on the visa application

Now I'm just awaiting a case officer (CO) to be assigned. All it says is:



> This application has been received by the department and will be assessed.
> 
> To facilitate the processing of this application please attach all required supporting documents. Please refer to the ‘Attach documents’ link on the left hand side of this page.
> 
> For information regarding application processing times, please refer to service standards. Please note requests for status updates within this period will not be responded to.


Does it usually take this long to even get a CO assigned? 

I'm also worried about the insurance. I started the policy from 1st of July but the longer it takes for the visa, the more I'll be wasting that policy by being here and not in Australia.

Any help on this? Thanks in advance.


----------



## oz.productguy (May 12, 2016)

starbearer said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> My situation is pretty similar to some of the people here. Below is my timeline:
> 
> ...



Hi, 

The 457 section of the Department of Immigration works on a ‘collective caseload’ system whereby applications are processed within a team. 

Once allocated with all your document front loaded things should be faster. If the CO asks for form 1221 or form 80, then they may move on as per the caseload system and a little waiting may be needed till the same or different CO looks at your updated statuses.

All the best. !


----------



## starbearer (Apr 9, 2016)

oz.productguy said:


> Hi,
> 
> The 457 section of the Department of Immigration works on a ‘collective caseload’ system whereby applications are processed within a team.
> 
> ...


Thanks.

Do you think if I should pre-fill the form 1221 and form 80 and attach them to my application while I wait?


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

starbearer said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> My situation is pretty similar to some of the people here. Below is my timeline:
> 
> ...


If the SBS and nomination still need to be processed, that will likely add a few extra weeks or more to the process. All you can do is try to be patient and provide them everything they need promptly.

Regarding the insurance, check with the carrier. When I got my 457, I used Bupa and they issued me the confirmation of coverage needed for the visa but didn't have any issue waiting to charge me only from the date I arrived in Australia.


----------



## oz.productguy (May 12, 2016)

starbearer said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Do you think if I should pre-fill the form 1221 and form 80 and attach them to my application while I wait?


If you have time on your hands, why not fill out Form 1221 and Form 80. You dont need to front load it , but it may help that you keep it ready when asked. Which may be the case.

Remember .. these are pretty elaborate forms you will have more questions once you preview these.:fingerscrossed: it took me 2 days ( obviously not full) but a few hours to complete these.

Best of Luck !


----------



## starbearer (Apr 9, 2016)

Thanks @Maggie-May24 and @oz.productguy

I shall follow your advice. 



> If the SBS and nomination still need to be processed, that will likely add a few extra weeks or more to the process. All you can do is try to be patient and provide them everything they need promptly.


I missed adding in the timeline that on 24th June, my employers sponsorship was approved. However, I wanted to ask that do they need to get another approval on the nomination which they have raised for me?


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

starbearer said:


> I missed adding in the timeline that on 24th June, my employers sponsorship was approved. However, I wanted to ask that do they need to get another approval on the nomination which they have raised for me?


Yes, each step (SBS, nomination, visa) get reviewed and approved separately. At least step 1 is complete so hopefully the other 2 will be processed fairly soon.


----------



## lostinjapan80 (Jul 6, 2016)

Do you get a mail to inform you about the visa approval? Any ideas?


----------



## oz.productguy (May 12, 2016)

lostinjapan80 said:


> Do you get a mail to inform you about the visa approval? Any ideas?


Yes a Grant letter is generated. You can also access the same from the immiaccount.


----------



## lucmccann (Jun 30, 2016)

lucmccann said:


> Been following this thread for a while so thought I would contribute my timeline and some notes in the meantime:
> 
> - South African Citizen
> - Living and applying from Dubai, United Arab Emirates
> ...


*UPDATED*

So happy to have received my visa today!


----------



## oz.productguy (May 12, 2016)

lucmccann said:


> *UPDATED*
> 
> So happy to have received my visa today!


Congratulations. Where are you headed in Australia ?


----------



## prita (Jul 10, 2016)

hi
i am posting for the first time on this forum
my timeline:
SBS / nomination lodged : 17 th may 2016
Visa lodges : 30th may 2016
from HR
waiting for visa approval

hope to get it soon.


----------



## gsfiorese (Jul 11, 2016)

Hi, I'm new here...

This is my case:

My application includes myself, my wife and son.

Me = OnShore, They OffShore.

SBS and Nomination Lodge: 16/03/2016.
Visa Lodge: 17/03/2016.
Medical exams require: 10/05/2016 - done: 18/05/2016
SBS approved on: 27/06/2016
S57 Natural Justice require: 06/07/2016.

.....


----------



## bejoybkn (Jul 10, 2016)

Hello,

I am from IT sector and my employer lodged the Nomination through a MARA agent

Here are my case details

Nomination Lodge: 24/06/2016.
Visa Lodge: 24/06/2016.
Medical were done and uploaded : 23/06/2016

as per my Agent time line is 6-8 weeks


----------



## Hamza77 (Sep 2, 2015)

I am waiting since August 2015.....
in March I got Natural Justice s57....
After that Agent updated vacancy letter to the CO.....
Any idea what is next????


----------



## lostinjapan80 (Jul 6, 2016)

Any good news?


----------



## lostinjapan80 (Jul 6, 2016)

dol said:


> I have the same situation - I also had a military service experience but they have not requested any further information on that,
> My application is in process since 2d of May, 2016.
> And I resigned from my previous work beforehand as well by the way.
> Hope our visas are on their way
> And now just enjoy the free time you have ))



Visa grant???


----------



## HarryB2016 (Jul 4, 2016)

I am still waiting since 5th May 2016 for my nomination to be approved. 10 weeks now almost. According to my MA we now have a case officer but since when I am not sure as he forgot to mention it to me until I asked!
I don't think they realise how important these applications are to us all, my life is literally on hold at the moment and any small detail is a big boost to me.


----------



## laurenday (May 25, 2016)

HarryB2016 said:


> I am still waiting since 5th May 2016 for my nomination to be approved. 10 weeks now almost. According to my MA we now have a case officer but since when I am not sure as he forgot to mention it to me until I asked!
> I don't think they realise how important these applications are to us all, my life is literally on hold at the moment and any small detail is a big boost to me.




Same although I'm a couple of weeks behind you (17th may) requested extra info on 31st may, uploaded 8th June and waiting....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HarryB2016 (Jul 4, 2016)

laurenday said:


> Same although I'm a couple of weeks behind you (17th may) requested extra info on 31st may, uploaded 8th June and waiting....
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




I just don't understand because the government website says 2months for a low risk country, I'm well on my way toward 3 months, yet some people from high risk countries getting theirs in 4 weeks!! Surely if everything is done electronically then there should be an order as to when it gets seen to? Obviously not.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dol (Jul 5, 2016)

lostinjapan80 said:


> dol said:
> 
> 
> > I have the same situation - I also had a military service experience but they have not requested any further information on that,
> ...


No, still waiting. You?


----------



## lostinjapan80 (Jul 6, 2016)

HarryB2016 said:


> I just don't understand because the government website says 2months for a low risk country, I'm well on my way toward 3 months, yet some people from high risk countries getting theirs in 4 weeks!! Surely if everything is done electronically then there should be an order as to when it gets seen to? Obviously not.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am also from a LR country but i have been waiting more than 3 months. I am still waiting for a miracle to happen. LR and HR make no differences!


----------



## HarryB2016 (Jul 4, 2016)

lostinjapan80 said:


> HarryB2016 said:
> 
> 
> > I just don't understand because the government website says 2months for a low risk country, I'm well on my way toward 3 months, yet some people from high risk countries getting theirs in 4 weeks!! Surely if everything is done electronically then there should be an order as to when it gets seen to? Obviously not.
> ...


Have you had your nomination approved yet?


----------



## laurenday (May 25, 2016)

HarryB2016 said:


> I just don't understand because the government website says 2months for a low risk country, I'm well on my way toward 3 months, yet some people from high risk countries getting theirs in 4 weeks!! Surely if everything is done electronically then there should be an order as to when it gets seen to? Obviously not.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Has your nomination been approved yet? 
The information my MA has given me is it takes up to 40days to get allocated a case officer, if they decide that there is sufficient information they will approve there and then, however if they require extra information it takes up 28 working days from the extra information being submitted.
It's so fustrating just waiting!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oz.productguy (May 12, 2016)

sly2014 said:


> Hi,
> 
> i have applied for 457 visa, for qld on 26th August 2014 and the medicals were completed on 5th September 2014. I have a dependent wife and student child on my visa application and i am the primary applicant. I have a job already and my employer is sponsoring me, last news from my Agent is that my sponsor side has been approved and now only my side is left ,,immi account login shows " in progress " since quite some time now,
> 
> Does anyone have any idea on how much more time would it approximately take to get the visa grant ?


Hi Sly2014.

Well it depends on case to case. Generally it takes about 4 - 6 weeks ( as published on their portal ).

However, it's been observed that it ranges from 4 weeks ( exact - Yes ! ) to more than a few months. 

If the nomination has been approved, and the Case officer is assigned - you should be hearing soon. Do remember, the Case officers work collectively on a pool of applications. So CO assigned may be different from the CO who approves the application finally.

Are you pursuing the process yourself or through a a MA ( migration agent / attorney) on behalf of your employer?

Best.... of luck !


----------



## HarryB2016 (Jul 4, 2016)

laurenday said:


> HarryB2016 said:
> 
> 
> > I just don't understand because the government website says 2months for a low risk country, I'm well on my way toward 3 months, yet some people from high risk countries getting theirs in 4 weeks!! Surely if everything is done electronically then there should be an order as to when it gets seen to? Obviously not.
> ...



No my nomination hasn't been approved yet but I'm unsure if further info has been requested as I don't seem to get any info from my MA. I had to email him to ask progress and then he said 'oh sorry should have told you we have a case officer now' I feel like I'm being left in the dark?
I don't even think he has lodged my application yet which I'm so worried will now take a further 3 months??


----------



## starbearer (Apr 9, 2016)

It really is frustrating that you don't even come to know where you are in the queue. The least they could do is give some status of your case number and when it can be expected to be taken up by the next available case officer. 

This endless waiting in the dark, that too after keeping your entire life and career on hold is the worst.


----------



## lostinjapan80 (Jul 6, 2016)

HarryB2016 said:


> Have you had your nomination approved yet?


I think so.. I can see my employer's company name on my immi account after they asked for further documents. How do you know if the nomination has been approved?


----------



## starbearer (Apr 9, 2016)

lostinjapan80 said:


> I think so.. I can see my employer's company name on my immi account after they asked for further documents. How do you know if the nomination has been approved?


Where exactly do you see your employer's company name in the immi account? I still don't see mine


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

lostinjapan80 said:


> I think so.. I can see my employer's company name on my immi account after they asked for further documents. How do you know if the nomination has been approved?


You would need to ask your employer since they would be notified when the nomination is approved.


----------



## laurenday (May 25, 2016)

Harryb - my MA didn't inform me my employer did, my MA only did when I requested an update, which is when they told me about this 28days.. Surely though if your nomination has been approved your MA would have told you when you asked? 
Also, have you asked your MA if they have submitted your application? My nomination and visa were lodged together and I received a letter of acknowledgement via MA
Are you high or low risk country? (Not that I think it makes a difference!) 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HarryB2016 (Jul 4, 2016)

laurenday said:


> Harryb - my MA didn't inform me my employer did, my MA only did when I requested an update, which is when they told me about this 28days.. Surely though if your nomination has been approved your MA would have told you when you asked?
> Also, have you asked your MA if they have submitted your application? My nomination and visa were lodged together and I received a letter of acknowledgement via MA
> Are you high or low risk country? (Not that I think it makes a difference!)
> 
> ...


Found out from my sponsor today that they have been requested more information such as making sure they are a proper business, the position is genuine and that I am not related to them.
So no the nomination hasn't been approved as of yet.
I don't think he has done my part of the application yet, apparently my sponsor has had a nomination refused in the past and so for my benefit they have not submitted it so I don't waste money on a rejected application.
I'm from the UK so a low risk country.
I don't think my application should be an issue at all or even take long to decide as my partner has had a 457 in the past and I was defacto on that, so this time it's the other way round but I don't think that should make a difference as we have both been approved before?


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

HarryB2016 said:


> Found out from my sponsor today that they have been requested more information such as making sure they are a proper business, the position is genuine and that I am not related to them.
> So no the nomination hasn't been approved as of yet.
> I don't think he has done my part of the application yet, apparently my sponsor has had a nomination refused in the past and so for my benefit they have not submitted it so I don't waste money on a rejected application.
> I'm from the UK so a low risk country.
> I don't think my application should be an issue at all or even take long to decide as my partner has had a 457 in the past and I was defacto on that, so this time it's the other way round but I don't think that should make a difference as we have both been approved before?


You were quick to criticise DIBP and say you were annoyed with processing times, they did not understand the effect on you, etc. 

There are two sides to every story. DIBP naturally won't advertise their processes relating to integrity of visa grants or security. So there are many, many times where delays are not caused by DIBP, whether it's security checks for many skilled visas, which they don't do themselves and have no control over, or integrity checks, where they are reliant on responses from others, and confirming that they have met requirements or waiting for them to do so, before processing can continue. 

Unfortunately the accusations of slow processing and a lack of consideration for visa applicants still too often colours the view of DIBP related by applicants - and it's mostly not DIBP's fault!

The visa is not going to granted until the sponsorship and nomination are approved!

There are a lot of issues with varying types of 457 fraud, and a genuine concern that many employers and applicants may try to use the program to get jobs for friends or family - this quite regularly happens from low-risk countries too. 

The sponsor of course needs to show that they are currently suitable to be a sponsor (there are multiple considerations here, any of which can very easily change in a short time) and that they have _genuinely_ sought to employ an Australian in the position. If they have can not provide sufficient evidence of this, the Case Manager may (rightly) insist that this is done first - and the time taken to publicly advertise a position a few times over a month or two to satisfy the Case Manager will extend the waiting time. 

While annoying for you, Australia's priority for 457 visas is that they are given where needed, but not at the expense of jobs for Australian workers. 

Perhaps instead of accusing DIBP of delays, you should check on the progress of the sponsorship and nomination. If your sponsor has had a nomination refused in the past, DIBP have an even stronger than normal obligation to be ensure everything is correct.

Perhaps you should be asking your employer about the delay rather than DIBP? How rapidly are they responding to DIBP's requests for information and/or evidence?


----------



## laurenday (May 25, 2016)

Nomination approved!!! just waiting on visa now! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bejoybkn (Jul 10, 2016)

Congratulations 

Could you share the time lines if don't mind please?

Lodging till nomination approval

Thanks


----------



## laurenday (May 25, 2016)

SBS lodged 10th may
Nomination and visa lodged 17th may
SBS approval 30th may
Request for further information regarding nomination 31st may
Information lodged 8th June 
Nomination approval 14th July
Visa approval ???


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## starbearer (Apr 9, 2016)

laurenday said:


> SBS lodged 10th may
> Nomination and visa lodged 17th may
> SBS approval 30th may
> Request for further information regarding nomination 31st may
> ...


Congratulations.

Can you please advise when was the Case Officer assigned to your application? Is it on the same day as May 31st when more info was requested?


----------



## HarryB2016 (Jul 4, 2016)

laurenday said:


> Nomination approved!!! just waiting on visa now!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




That's fantastic news!! Must be such a great feeling to hear that! Fingers crossed that the visa is not too long for you now!
It seems that after further info it took about a month for you, mine just went back yesterday with more info so just wait now.
Can I ask how you found out, did your employer tell you or a MA? Was it an email or phone call? Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## laurenday (May 25, 2016)

starbearer said:


> Congratulations.
> 
> 
> 
> Can you please advise when was the Case Officer assigned to your application? Is it on the same day as May 31st when more info was requested?




I believe so yes! Although my visa application is just saying 'received' at the moment. We didn't get any notification that a case officer had been assigned but I'm presuming it was when the request for extra information was 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## laurenday (May 25, 2016)

HarryB2016 said:


> That's fantastic news!! Must be such a great feeling to hear that! Fingers crossed that the visa is not too long for you now!
> It seems that after further info it took about a month for you, mine just went back yesterday with more info so just wait now.
> Can I ask how you found out, did your employer tell you or a MA? Was it an email or phone call? Thanks!
> 
> ...




Oh yes a massive relief! Our MA reckons we should have our visa by Monday!! Yes 26 working days from extra information being submitted. My employer informed me via Facebook and then also MA emailed me (was around 11am aus time) 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dol (Jul 5, 2016)

laurenday said:


> Oh yes a massive relief! Our MA reckons we should have our visa by Monday!! Yes 26 working days from extra information being submitted. My employer informed me via Facebook and then also MA emailed me (was around 11am aus time)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Congratultions, 

my nomination was approved in May, however I am still waiting for visa :confused2:


----------



## HarryB2016 (Jul 4, 2016)

kaju said:


> You were quick to criticise DIBP and say you were annoyed with processing times, they did not understand the effect on you, etc.
> 
> There are two sides to every story. DIBP naturally won't advertise their processes relating to integrity of visa grants or security. So there are many, many times where delays are not caused by DIBP, whether it's security checks for many skilled visas, which they don't do themselves and have no control over, or integrity checks, where they are reliant on responses from others, and confirming that they have met requirements or waiting for them to do so, before processing can continue.
> 
> ...




I've never accused the dibp of anything except that we are all annoyed at waiting times not just me.
Why you have decided to target me I have no idea, we are all allowed to be a little frustrated with waiting.
I think possibly you have the wrong end of the stick.

It was my MA that I said maybe didn't understand the effect not the dibp. I have also never been in contact with the dibp as I already know I have to wait just like everyone else so I don't go wasting their time. I have been trying to follow up with my MA. 
I already know the process as my partner has had the 457 in the past just seems a long wait to even get a case officer these days. I am allowed to ask advice and express my feelings.

You should have read posts properly before you accuse people. We are all supporting each other and I don't appreciate being personally attacked for something I haven't done.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

HarryB2016 said:


> I've never accused the dibp of anything except that we are all annoyed at waiting times not just me.
> Why you have decided to target me I have no idea, we are all allowed to be a little frustrated with waiting.
> I think possibly you have the wrong end of the stick.
> 
> ...


Perhaps a little over-sensitive - I wasn't attacking you, but answering your post. To me, after looking back at a few of your posts, you seemed to think DIBP were processing your application slowly, and I was trying to point out that their are factors other than DIBP that can contribute greatly to delays in processing, and that there are considerations involved in that processing that applicants may not be aware of. 

Although the Sponsorship/Nomination/Application process is the same for all 457's, that very definitely does not mean that they can all be treated or processed the same way. 

Unfortunately, it is inherent in the nature of the system that as people deal with DIBP and are not always aware of the details of other parties that have a place in the process and can also cause delays, they often see delays as being caused by DIBP. Over time, this can cause a readiness by some people, especially as they read posts from others with similar issues, to believe that DIBP must be causing the issue, when very often that is simply not so. Of course, that doesn't necessarily mean that the visa applicant will ever know this! 

Of course you are allowed to ask advice and express your feelings!  I was merely trying to explain that as it seemed from your previous posts that you were (understandably) unhappy with DIBP's processing times, that the apparent delays in processing might be unavoidable given your sponsor's previous activity with DIBP, or that there might be other issues involved, and that it might be worth your while to check their end of the process to help move things along. 

I took your posts as criticising DIBP for slow processing, and that you were accusing them of delays, so that is what I said in my previous post. I was not criticising you personally, but I did want to point out that I thought there might be more to the story than you realised. 

If you wonder why it seemed to me that you thought DIBP was responsible for a long processing time for your visa, your previous posts included "_getting very annoyed with processing times now...So you can see why this is annoying now especially when you see high risk countries granted in 4 weeks??!_" also _"But I don't know really I think they make their own rules up as they go along?"_ also _"I just don't understand because the government website says 2months for a low risk country, I'm well on my way toward 3 months, yet some people from high risk countries getting theirs in 4 weeks!! Surely if everything is done electronically then there should be an order as to when it gets seen to? Obviously not." 
_
As DIBP are the ones with apparent control over visa-processing, it seemed to me that you thought they were the ones causing delays - that others were granted in 4 weeks, you were from a low-risk country, they seemed to make their own rules, there seemed to be no order to processing, etc. That is pretty much what you have said, after all. 

I suspect most other readers too, might see this as meaning you thought DIBP should be moving faster with your application. And that's all understandable, maybe just not quite right.  As a former Senior Immigration Officer and also having had oversight of the integrity of the 457 Visa program in one location, I do have some idea of what can happen to applications. With pretty much any visa, Case Managers get no joy out of having them hanging around - they would just as soon grant them as quickly as possible. 

But there are often serious questions about fraud within the 457 caseload - not so much with the odd case of prospective sponsors trying to bring friends or relatives to Australia on a 457, at the possible expense to Australians of them not being able to access that position - this is not all that unusual and mostly identified quickly, (although it can mean a few days to many weeks to get the Sponsor to provide evidence that they have rectified this, especially if they are required to advertise a position in the Australian market again, or otherwise) but also there are other elements - enough that there have been special programs on TV here related to just these issues in the 457 program. These issues also make an appearance from time to time within the local press - it's probably the most contentious of all visa types.

There is no reason for you or any 457 visa applicant to know this - but I thought it might help you to understand a couple of the limitations that DIBP have to operate within with the 457 caseload, as well as suggesting that it might be worthwhile to check the sponsor's side of the equation. 

Again, I'm sorry if you feel that I attacked you - that was not my intent. In my post, I acknowledged that you, and naturally others of course, find the wait annoying. If you don't know the whole process, who else but DIBP could seem to be to blame for a process that can be stressful, disheartening, worrying and frustrating? I really do understand.  But honestly, very often, ascribing responsibility for delays to DIBP, while very understandable, is not always fair. 

My main point was to note that the issues may not be caused by DIBP, and when they request more information or things seem not to be moving along, it may be because they are simply doing what they are required to do - but as you may not be aware of that (especially contact between them and the Sponsor), and that many issues can equally to both high and low-risk countries, you might ascribe apparent delays to them and not appreciate that it's not actually a delay, but rather, simply them doing their job - which can vary a lot, depending on circumstances, different sponsors, etc. 

DIBP often can't advise you of exactly what they are doing or waiting for, as the Sponsor has privacy rights that DIBP cannot breach. So they are in a bit of a difficult spot - all you see is a delay, and they can't tell you why it's happening! 

If you can check that your sponsor is replying promptly, even ask if there are any issues at your end (which they seem to have now informed you about) then there may be a better chance of you getting some peace of mind about the process, that you understand what is happening and why, and that you can still look forward to the visa being granted as soon as any issues are addressed. I understand that for many applicants, asking their sponsor can be difficult and sometimes not even possible - but if it is, it can be worth asking. 

Good luck, anyway - I'm sure that your visa will be granted soon!


----------



## HarryB2016 (Jul 4, 2016)

kaju said:


> Perhaps a little over-sensitive - I wasn't attacking you, but answering your post. To me, after looking back at a few of your posts, you seemed to think DIBP were processing your application slowly, and I was trying to point out that their are factors other than DIBP that can contribute greatly to delays in processing, and that there are considerations involved in that processing that applicants may not be aware of.
> 
> Although the Sponsorship/Nomination/Application process is the same for all 457's, that very definitely does not mean that they can all be treated or processed the same way.
> 
> ...




Can you please explain to me then why it took 9 weeks to even get a case officer, my employer has not heard a single thing or been asked to provide any information up until now.
So personally I can only see that wait caused by dibp and no one else. Surely that meant it was just sitting in a queue.
And yes that is annoying and I'm going to express that on this page along with a lot of other people, I didn't exactly call them horrible names or anything. Other people have had further info requested after 2 weeks and then understandably had to wait for that to be processed.
What I'm saying is it took 9 weeks to even get a look at, am I now going to have to wait a lot longer?

I understand all of the procedures and I understand they are very important I was mocking the information they needed just purely stating. I happen to find the info they need very fair and my employer has already given the evidence back.
What I didn't understand was the time it took to even get a look in so of course it's frustrating when you see other people also having to supply further info that have the whole process a lot sooner when there were no other factors that were slowing my application until now.

Also quite a lot of the information you provided is very handy and insightful just not only aimed at myself so instead of personally replying to one of my posts maybe you should have written a general post. To be honest the way you went about it I felt very victimised and that's not nice at all.
You may have worked in that department in the past and want to defend it but you didn't have to go about it the way in which you did feeling the need to pull me up in front of the whole group for just expressing my feelings.

I do however appreciate your apology and like to think in future you will think before typing.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## laurenday (May 25, 2016)

dol said:


> Congratultions,
> 
> 
> 
> my nomination was approved in May, however I am still waiting for visa :confused2:




Have they asked for any further information regarding your visa


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## prita (Jul 10, 2016)

laurenday said:


> Nomination approved!!! just waiting on visa now!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


congrats...visa approval on the way for you..


----------



## dol (Jul 5, 2016)

laurenday said:


> Have they asked for any further information regarding your visa
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nope) 
They confirmed on 21st of June that no further information is required )


----------



## HarryB2016 (Jul 4, 2016)

dol said:


> Nope)
> 
> They confirmed on 21st of June that no further information is required )




When was it that you applied for your visa? Was it the same time as the nomination or after the nomination was approved? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## laurenday (May 25, 2016)

dol said:


> Nope)
> 
> They confirmed on 21st of June that no further information is required )




Wonder why you haven't recieved grant yet then? Do you have access to your immi account? 

And same question as Harry, were they submitted together? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dol (Jul 5, 2016)

HarryB2016 said:


> When was it that you applied for your visa? Was it the same time as the nomination or after the nomination was approved?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No, guys, I don't have an access to immi account as the process is being done through the agent, 

the nomination and visa were submitted on the same date - very beginning of May (the 2d of it I believe)

wondering too why the visa has not come yet


----------



## laurenday (May 25, 2016)

Where are you heading dol? Reading through threads I've heard some offices are quicker than others (don't quote me on this just what others have said haha) 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HarryB2016 (Jul 4, 2016)

dol said:


> No, guys, I don't have an access to immi account as the process is being done through the agent,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yes I would have imagined that if no further info was needed the next step is to be granted or not?
Maybe that's a question for your MA?
Mine is being done through an agent as well, he hasn't submitted my visa yet just the nomination, I'm hoping I can get access to an immi account when he does apply? even though you prob won't find out any quicker I guess you just feel as though you have something to check?
I'm thinking your application still hasn't quite hit the 12 week mark yet so don't lose hope, no further info needed either, maybe your agent can find out what's happening?
Fingers crossed for you it's soon!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dol (Jul 5, 2016)

laurenday said:


> Where are you heading dol? Reading through threads I've heard some offices are quicker than others (don't quote me on this just what others have said haha)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Heading to Sydney


----------



## dol (Jul 5, 2016)

HarryB2016 said:


> Yes I would have imagined that if no further info was needed the next step is to be granted or not?
> Maybe that's a question for your MA?
> Mine is being done through an agent as well, he hasn't submitted my visa yet just the nomination, I'm hoping I can get access to an immi account when he does apply? even though you prob won't find out any quicker I guess you just feel as though you have something to check?
> I'm thinking your application still hasn't quite hit the 12 week mark yet so don't lose hope, no further info needed either, maybe your agent can find out what's happening?
> ...


My agent's advice is to be patient  The next week will be 12th so we'll see

Anyway thanks and good luck you too )


----------



## allturn (Jul 16, 2016)

HarryB2016 said:


> Yes I would have imagined that if no further info was needed the next step is to be granted or not?
> Maybe that's a question for your MA?
> Mine is being done through an agent as well, he hasn't submitted my visa yet just the nomination, I'm hoping I can get access to an immi account when he does apply? even though you prob won't find out any quicker I guess you just feel as though you have something to check?
> I'm thinking your application still hasn't quite hit the 12 week mark yet so don't lose hope, no further info needed either, maybe your agent can find out what's happening?
> ...


My MA submitted nomination and visa application on 28 June. I created an Immi Acct after then and imported the application by TRN# so I can see my visa application in my Immi Acct now. I can see what and when was submitted and the current status of the application.


----------



## allturn (Jul 16, 2016)

HarryB2016 said:


> Yes I would have imagined that if no further info was needed the next step is to be granted or not?
> Maybe that's a question for your MA?
> Mine is being done through an agent as well, he hasn't submitted my visa yet just the nomination, I'm hoping I can get access to an immi account when he does apply? even though you prob won't find out any quicker I guess you just feel as though you have something to check?
> I'm thinking your application still hasn't quite hit the 12 week mark yet so don't lose hope, no further info needed either, maybe your agent can find out what's happening?
> ...


For your info, once your MA submitted your visa application, you would be assigned a TRN# (do ask for it from your MA). Then you can create your own Immi account. There will be an "Import Application" function in your account so that you can import your visa application using the TRN#. You will be able to see the application details, status and submission date.


----------



## HarryB2016 (Jul 4, 2016)

allturn said:


> For your info, once your MA submitted your visa application, you would be assigned a TRN# (do ask for it from your MA). Then you can create your own Immi account. There will be an "Import Application" function in your account so that you can import your visa application using the TRN#. You will be able to see the application details, status and submission date.




Thanks for the advice I will definitely ask for that! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kittakee (Jul 18, 2016)

*Finally getting progress!*

Employer nomination submitted: End of May
Employer nomination accepted: July 18th

My partner will be submitting the 457 visa application on 20th! 

Any tips on a successful application? :fingerscrossed:


----------



## starbearer (Apr 9, 2016)

Would the recent elections going on in Australia have anything to do with the extra delays?


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

starbearer said:


> Would the recent elections going on in Australia have anything to do with the extra delays?


Nope


----------



## dol (Jul 5, 2016)

Not so many posts through the last week , everyone lost their hope or what ?  

As for me - I am still waiting ) Monday will be the start of 13th week since the submission of the visa )


----------



## starbearer (Apr 9, 2016)

dol said:


> Not so many posts through the last week , everyone lost their hope or what ?
> 
> As for me - I am still waiting ) Monday will be the start of 13th week since the submission of the visa )


There is only hope , nothing else.

Another week passed by without any progress. Still waiting CO assignment. No progress on the employers nomination application either.:noidea:


----------



## vinniace (Jul 25, 2016)

After nomination I filed my 457 visa on way Ocbober 2015. Further information requested 1st June 2016. Still waiting. Anyone else waiting from that long ?...


----------



## Srujan (Jul 25, 2016)

dol said:


> Not so many posts through the last week , everyone lost their hope or what ?
> 
> As for me - I am still waiting ) Monday will be the start of 13th week since the submission of the visa )


I like your spirit. Keep it up. Your VISA will be approved soon!


----------



## Srujan (Jul 25, 2016)

*457 Status Check*

Hi all,

My 457 VISA application has been lodged by a migration agent. I asked her to share the TRN but she is not ready to share it because she wants to avoid any confusion between my application and DIBP. Is there any other way for me to check the status? Please advise.

Regards,
Srujan


----------



## allturn (Jul 16, 2016)

Srujan said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My 457 VISA application has been lodged by a migration agent. I asked her to share the TRN but she is not ready to share it because she wants to avoid any confusion between my application and DIBP. Is there any other way for me to check the status? Please advise.
> 
> ...


You will need either application ID or the TRN# to check the status by yourself, both are indicated in the Visa Application Acknowledgement letter. You may ask for that letter from MA to prove that your application is indeed submitted. 
Anyway, the status is always showing Received. It doesn't tell you whether or not a CO has been assigned.


----------



## dol (Jul 5, 2016)

Srujan said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My 457 VISA application has been lodged by a migration agent. I asked her to share the TRN but she is not ready to share it because she wants to avoid any confusion between my application and DIBP. Is there any other way for me to check the status? Please advise.
> 
> ...


When have your application been submitted?


----------



## Srujan (Jul 25, 2016)

allturn said:


> You will need either application ID or the TRN# to check the status by yourself, both are indicated in the Visa Application Acknowledgement letter. You may ask for that letter from MA to prove that your application is indeed submitted.
> Anyway, the status is always showing Received. It doesn't tell you whether or not a CO has been assigned.


Thanks allturn.


----------



## Srujan (Jul 25, 2016)

dol said:


> When have your application been submitted?


Hi dol, my migration agent told me that the application was lodged on 19 July 2016. She told me that the wait period will be close to 8 weeks.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

Srujan said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My 457 VISA application has been lodged by a migration agent. I asked her to share the TRN but she is not ready to share it because she wants to avoid any confusion between my application and DIBP. Is there any other way for me to check the status? Please advise.
> 
> ...


You are the applicant and have a right to know what was submitted in your name since it's a legal document. If it was me, I'd ask my migration agent to send me a copy of the application for my records.


----------



## bejoybkn (Jul 10, 2016)

My Ma had the same problem as they were bit reluctant to share me the tracking number saying I won't be able to see the status updates as they filed it 
So instead of that I have asked them for the current status of my application for which they reverted with the screen shot and it had the TRN on it 
So I got what I was looking for and then imported the application &#55357;&#56845;
Now I can see the application status under my Imm portal


----------



## allturn (Jul 16, 2016)

vinniace said:


> After nomination I filed my 457 visa on way Ocbober 2015. Further information requested 1st June 2016. Still waiting. Anyone else waiting from that long ?...


This is the longest processing time I've ever heard of. Do you mind sharing with us what your nominated occupation is? I'm just wondering if the processing time is in any way related to occupation classification. Maybe some occupations are given higher priority or more resources/COs. Otherwise I have no clue why some people got visa in weeks while others in months.


----------



## vinniace (Jul 25, 2016)

I did my Cert III and Diploma from TAFE and Toni & Guy Sydney in 2010. Came back to India and worked as a senior hairdresser. Some employer a regional place in QLD offered me a job as a hairdresser and after all the paper work my visa after nomination was filed on 1st October.

It's been almost 10 months but no clue where do I stand.


----------



## Srujan (Jul 25, 2016)

*Update on my VISA status*

Hi all,

I got an update from DIBP this morning about my VISA status.

Timeline:
VISA application + Medical tests submitted on 19 July 2016
Got a mail from DIBP on 26 July 2016 asking me to undergo further medical tests because they feel based on my X-ray, I might have TB. 

I need to undergo a sputum smear test and the results of this test will take 8 weeks after which DIBP will be able to take a decision on my VISA application. 

I'm undergoing the sputum test on 27 July 2016 and expecting the results of the test on 20 September 2016. Requesting you all to pray that my test results comes out negative. 

All the best for the rest of you with you VISA approvals. See you all on the other side soon.


----------



## starbearer (Apr 9, 2016)

Srujan said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I got an update from DIBP this morning about my VISA status.
> 
> ...


All the best for your test, mate. I'm sure you'll do great. In your medical test, what did you answer for the questions about Tuberculosis?


----------



## allturn (Jul 16, 2016)

Srujan said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I got an update from DIBP this morning about my VISA status.
> 
> ...


Health assessment is done by 3rd party institution - BUPA Medical if I remember it correctly. It is BUPA who decided that you need to take further tests based on your X ray result. This does not implicate a CO has reviewed your visa application.

Wish you all the good luck with the tests.


----------



## Hamza77 (Sep 2, 2015)

allturn said:


> This is the longest processing time I've ever heard of. Do you mind sharing with us what your nominated occupation is? I'm just wondering if the processing time is in any way related to occupation classification. Maybe some occupations are given higher priority or more resources/COs. Otherwise I have no clue why some people got visa in weeks while others in months.


I am waiting since august,sponsorship nomination nothing is approved yet


----------



## allturn (Jul 16, 2016)

Hamza77 said:


> I am waiting since august,sponsorship nomination nothing is approved yet


Wow that's almost a year already. Did you ask your MA to push DIBP? May I ask what your nominated occupation is?


----------



## HarryB2016 (Jul 4, 2016)

Does it sometimes depend on what region you are applying for? Like maybe there is a shortage of staff in some offices, just a thought?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## allturn (Jul 16, 2016)

HarryB2016 said:


> Does it sometimes depend on what region you are applying for? Like maybe there is a shortage of staff in some offices, just a thought?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I thought the case officers are all based in Canberra, no?


----------



## Kittakee (Jul 18, 2016)

*Migration Agent*

Who used a migration agent? 

We will be applying within the next couple of days and the info required is overwhelming... We looked into an agent and its looking like at least $3000 not including the partner visa. We want to apply ourselves but want to avoid any issues...


----------



## HarryB2016 (Jul 4, 2016)

Kittakee said:


> Who used a migration agent?
> 
> 
> 
> We will be applying within the next couple of days and the info required is overwhelming... We looked into an agent and its looking like at least $3000 not including the partner visa. We want to apply ourselves but want to avoid any issues...




Hi I am using an agent and that is about the going rate for one so I'm told.
I'm quite lucky as my employer is friends with an agent and I'm only being charged $1000 on top of visa costs but even if it was more I think I would still do it.
In my mind I had put myself through a lot to find the job and our future is depending on this. I thought that if it got rejected because I had made some mistake then I would be kicking myself for not using an agent.
Also $3000 is not actually a lot once you are in Australia working, a lot of skilled professionals can earn $1000 in a week, so in that perspective once you are earning over there you can quickly support yourself again.
I understand though as when it exchanges to the uk pound, that's a lot of money for us and takes a lot of time to earn here. I'm sure the same is for other countries too.
Good luck in whatever decision you make 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HarryB2016 (Jul 4, 2016)

allturn said:


> I thought the case officers are all based in Canberra, no?




Allturn I actually have no idea, maybe someone else might know?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dol (Jul 5, 2016)

Dont your employer pay for that?


----------



## Kittakee (Jul 18, 2016)

HarryB2016 said:


> Hi I am using an agent and that is about the going rate for one so I'm told.
> I'm quite lucky as my employer is friends with an agent and I'm only being charged $1000 on top of visa costs but even if it was more I think I would still do it.
> In my mind I had put myself through a lot to find the job and our future is depending on this. I thought that if it got rejected because I had made some mistake then I would be kicking myself for not using an agent.
> Also $3000 is not actually a lot once you are in Australia working, a lot of skilled professionals can earn $1000 in a week, so in that perspective once you are earning over there you can quickly support yourself again.
> ...


Thank you for your advice. I see what you mean, when we're in Aus that amount of money will be easy to make with two wages, but we've just finished a trip around Europe and have limited funds (trying to keep as much as possible for the move) 

The company is paying for flights, visas, and 2 weeks accommodation when we arrive so we're lucky, but we have to front the cost of all of that and then get reimbursed... So financially we need to keep costs down. 

I'm nervous about the application because it is important to us, but I'm hoping ours will be straight forward - we are both healthy and under 25, IT job nomination, from the UK and lots of evidence of a 5 year de facto relationship. I can't really see what could go wrong but I'm a worrier!


----------



## lostinjapan80 (Jul 6, 2016)

*Finally...*

Finally it came today....

1. Nomination lodged (29th of Mar)
2.Visa application lodged (8th of Apr)
3. Medical checkup (15th of Apr)
4.CO assigned and Past Military service details requested (24th of May)
5. Military service details uploaded through both mail and immi account (24th of May)
6. Request for update by mail ( I asked the CO if he or she need more informations)- No reply (13th of June)
7. Visa grant today (28th of July)

Thank you everyone for the advice.


----------



## dol (Jul 5, 2016)

lostinjapan80 said:


> Finally it came today....
> 
> 1. Nomination lodged (29th of Mar)
> 2.Visa application lodged (8th of Apr)
> ...


That's a wonderful news!! Congratulations!!


----------



## allturn (Jul 16, 2016)

lostinjapan80 said:


> Finally it came today....
> 
> 1. Nomination lodged (29th of Mar)
> 2.Visa application lodged (8th of Apr)
> ...


Congratulations! Was the nomination approved earlier or on the same day as visa?


----------



## lostinjapan80 (Jul 6, 2016)

allturn said:


> Congratulations! Was the nomination approved earlier or on the same day as visa?


The nomination was approved earlier.


----------



## lostinjapan80 (Jul 6, 2016)

dol said:


> That's a wonderful news!! Congratulations!!


Any update? You will get it very soon.


----------



## dol (Jul 5, 2016)

lostinjapan80 said:


> Any update? You will get it very soon.


Not yet. Waiting
Thanks!


----------



## dol (Jul 5, 2016)

lostinjapan80 said:


> Any update? You will get it very soon.


When are you gonna go?
Which city are you heading to, by the way, Sydney?


----------



## starbearer (Apr 9, 2016)

lostinjapan80 said:


> Finally it came today....
> 
> 1. Nomination lodged (29th of Mar)
> 2.Visa application lodged (8th of Apr)
> ...


That is awesome. Congrats!


----------



## Hamza77 (Sep 2, 2015)

allturn said:


> Wow that's almost a year already. Did you ask your MA to push DIBP? May I ask what your nominated occupation is?


He knows nothing and its not his headache if visa approves,refuses or delay because he already got his fee..nomination occupation is restaurant manager.


----------



## allturn (Jul 16, 2016)

Hamza77 said:


> He knows nothing and its not his headache if visa approves,refuses or delay because he already got his fee..nomination occupation is restaurant manager.


I think you can make a complaint for the long processing time by filling an online form. see Provide feedback – Compliments, Complaints and Suggestions.


----------



## bejoybkn (Jul 10, 2016)

hello Folks,

Good day to all

What are the different stages once the 457 visa/nomination has been lodged before its finalized/granted ? 
Mine was lodged through a MA and its showing as Received!!!

Thank You


----------



## lostinjapan80 (Jul 6, 2016)

dol said:


> When are you gonna go?
> Which city are you heading to, by the way, Sydney?


I am leaving for Brisbane 2 weeks later. My employer need me to be there asap.
Finally i can stop waiting and start working.


----------



## lostinjapan80 (Jul 6, 2016)

Hamza77 said:


> He knows nothing and its not his headache if visa approves,refuses or delay because he already got his fee..nomination occupation is restaurant manager.


Actually i was waiting for more than 3 months but nothing happened. I tried sending mail to immigration 2 separate times asking for status update but no reply from them. I pestered and pressed my MA to call them . i got my visa grant 4 days later after my MA called them.
You need to push your MA to work his ass on your case or its gonna be a gone case. 
Trust me!


----------



## starbearer (Apr 9, 2016)

lostinjapan80 said:


> Actually i was waiting for more than 3 months but nothing happened. I tried sending mail to immigration 2 separate times asking for status update but no reply from them. I pestered and pressed my MA to call them . i got my visa grant 4 days later after my MA called them.
> You need to push your MA to work his ass on your case or its gonna be a gone case.
> Trust me!


That's good advice. What if I don't have an MA? Any options?


----------



## Hamza77 (Sep 2, 2015)

allturn and longturninjapan80, thank you for your advises.....but lets see if it works with my my MA :O


----------



## allturn (Jul 16, 2016)

bejoybkn said:


> hello Folks,
> 
> Good day to all
> 
> ...


I have the same question. Someone had asked before but I didn't see an answer. Can anyone shed a light on this?


----------



## Kittakee (Jul 18, 2016)

Visa application submitted 01/08/2016
Still finishing uploading documents but should all be complete in a couple of days... 
Then its the waiting game! :fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed:


----------



## starbearer (Apr 9, 2016)

Employer received nomination approval. 

I received request for additional info: Form 1221. Its a 10 page form 

CO for both is the same (employer and myself)

At least some progress :fingerscrossed:


----------



## bejoybkn (Jul 10, 2016)

Hello starbearer

Congratulations brother

Were you able to see any status change on your application?

I mean from application received to nomination approved ?


Just wanted to see the different status messages till final approval

Thanks


----------



## starbearer (Apr 9, 2016)

bejoybkn said:


> Hello starbearer
> 
> Congratulations brother
> 
> ...


Hi bejoybkn,

Yes status has changed to "Information Requested" and the Last updated field has changed to todays date. 

See below screenshot:









Also, its confirmed that is no status before the above "Information Requested" to maybe something like "Nomination Approved". I say this because as soon as my sponsor got the email today, he spoke to me and told me to check if I had gotten anything. At that point of time, the status was "Received" (the one we're used to seeing). After about 10 mins or so, I received the email from them asking for more info, which is when the status moved to "Information Requested". 

So its Received -> Information Requested

Hope this helps


----------



## bejoybkn (Jul 10, 2016)

Glad to hear that

Thanks a lot and you ll be getting it soon 





starbearer said:


> Hi bejoybkn,
> 
> Yes status has changed to "Information Requested" and the Last updated field has changed to todays date.
> 
> ...


----------



## allturn (Jul 16, 2016)

starbearer said:


> Employer received nomination approval.
> 
> I received request for additional info: Form 1221. Its a 10 page form
> 
> ...


Congratulations! So it took 1.5 months to get a CO review your case. That's fast! May I ask what the nominated occupation is and where you are heading to? I'm just trying to get a clue on how the applications are prioritized.


----------



## dvinoth86 (Jan 20, 2013)

what is the average processing time for 457?

My application was lodged on 5th July. When can i expect it to be approved?
Someone had asked earlier but i could not fidn an answer to this question: what are the various stages in 457 visa


----------



## starbearer (Apr 9, 2016)

allturn said:


> Congratulations! So it took 1.5 months to get a CO review your case. That's fast! May I ask what the nominated occupation is and where you are heading to? I'm just trying to get a clue on how the applications are prioritized.


It's not that fast. My employer told me that usually the entire visa is done in a month, from his experience. Occupation - IT, heading to Sydney.


----------



## allturn (Jul 16, 2016)

starbearer said:


> It's not that fast. My employer told me that usually the entire visa is done in a month, from his experience. Occupation - IT, heading to Sydney.


1 month may be normal 2 or 3 years ago but not in recent year, for most people. If your employer is still experiencing 1 month recently then I guess the point is IT people are given higher priority.

Wish you all the good luck!


----------



## starbearer (Apr 9, 2016)

We have liftoff lane:

Got the visa grant today 

Here's the updated timeline:

1st June 2016: Sponsorship and Nomination requests for 457 visa raised by my employer
4th June 2016: I raised the My Health Declarations request for the medical check up
7th June 2016: Underwent medical checkup
8th June 2016: Clinic uploaded the results. No actions deemed necessary
16th June 2016: I raised the visa application and paid the fees
20th June 2016: Obtained health insurance compliant with 457 visa requirements from Frank
20th June 2016: All applicable requested documents (total 21) uploaded on the visa application
24th June 2016: Employers sponsorship approved
2nd Aug 2016: Case Officer assigned. Employers nomination approved. I was asked for additional information (Form 1221)
4th Aug 2016: Received Grant Letter

@bejoybkn, the status in the ImmiAccount now states "Finalized". Just thought you would be wondering 

I would like to thank all the people here for the good wishes and support. Also, would like to wish you good luck and let me know in case you need any help/information.


----------



## bejoybkn (Jul 10, 2016)

Glad to hear that bro.Time to fly 

Thanks a lot for the valuable information

All the best



starbearer said:


> We have liftoff lane:
> 
> Got the visa grant today


----------



## starbearer (Apr 9, 2016)

bejoybkn said:


> Glad to hear that bro.Time to fly
> 
> Thanks a lot for the valuable information
> 
> All the best


Thanks! Just updated my post with all the timelines. I guess that's the answer you're looking for regarding the different stages. Hope this helps


----------



## bejoybkn (Jul 10, 2016)

I just see that

Mine was lodged by the MA (nomination and visa)on 24th June a week after yours.Hoping to get it soon

Thanks brother and have a good time 




starbearer said:


> Thanks! Just updated my post with all the timelines. I guess that's the answer you're looking for regarding the different stages. Hope this helps


----------



## bejoybkn (Jul 10, 2016)

Hello all,

Got the grant today.So it took exactly 6 weeks for me and status changed from application received to finalized.i can see the grant letters for myself and family members

Wishing you all the very best 

__________________
15th June 2016: I raised the My Health Declarations request for the medical check up
17th June 2016: Underwent medical checkup
19th June 2016: Clinic uploaded the results. No actions deemed necessary
24th June 2016: Agent lodged the nomination and visa
6th August : Grant


----------



## allturn (Jul 16, 2016)

Congratulations! Did you guys get nominated from Accredited Sponsors? Apparently faster than other people in this post.

All the best!


----------



## bejoybkn (Jul 10, 2016)

Hello Brother,

i was thinking they are accredited but its not (thought largest IT firm in the world)

From my experience if you front load all the documents including medicals you will definitely get the grand between 6th and 7th week.In my case i don't see a CO assigned and its a straight approval(from application received to finalized)



allturn said:


> Congratulations! Did you guys get nominated from Accredited Sponsors? Apparently faster than other people in this post.
> 
> All the best!


----------



## allturn (Jul 16, 2016)

bejoybkn said:


> Hello Brother,
> 
> i was thinking they are accredited but its not (thought largest IT firm in the world)
> 
> From my experience if you front load all the documents including medicals you will definitely get the grand between 6th and 7th week.In my case i don't see a CO assigned and its a straight approval(from application received to finalized)


Thanks bro. Big companies are always accredited to some extent. My nomination and visa were submitted on 28 Jun, right after yours. Medical checkup and insurance were done and uploaded in July. Just my nominated occupation is importer/exporter and the job is in Melbourne. My MA told me the average processing time now is more than 3 months.


----------



## bejoybkn (Jul 10, 2016)

All the best 

God bless




allturn said:


> Thanks bro. Big companies are always accredited to some extent. My nomination and visa were submitted on 28 Jun, right after yours. Medical checkup and insurance were done and uploaded in July. Just my nominated occupation is importer/exporter and the job is in Melbourne. My MA told me the average processing time now is more than 3 months.


----------



## starbearer (Apr 9, 2016)

bejoybkn said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Got the grant today.So it took exactly 6 weeks for me and status changed from application received to finalized.i can see the grant letters for myself and family members
> 
> ...


Awesome news! Congrats!

Did you attach the filled up form 1221 before they asked you for it?


----------



## starbearer (Apr 9, 2016)

allturn said:


> Thanks bro. Big companies are always accredited to some extent. My nomination and visa were submitted on 28 Jun, right after yours. Medical checkup and insurance were done and uploaded in July. Just my nominated occupation is importer/exporter and the job is in Melbourne. My MA told me the average processing time now is more than 3 months.


My company wasn't accredited. They were, a few years ago but it had expired. 

Think of it from the case officers perspective. If you have pre-loaded all of the documents before they asked you for them, it makes their job so much easier and faster for you since everything is right in front of them as soon as they get a chance to review your application.


----------



## sambhavjain3 (Aug 5, 2016)

Hi bejoybkn, Did you get letter in email or you had to login and check. I am asking because i have lodged my application through a lawyer in Australia and my dates were also same as of starbearer and i havent received any communication. even i cant check online.


----------



## vinniace (Jul 25, 2016)

Need help...!!!

Application lodged 1st October 2015.
Further information requested on 1st June 2016.
Documents submitted 24th June.

Any idea when shall I expect the decision ??.


----------



## bejoybkn (Jul 10, 2016)

Hello,

I my case 1221 and every needed document was collected before the lodgment was made 




starbearer said:


> Awesome news! Congrats!
> 
> Did you attach the filled up form 1221 before they asked you for it?


----------



## bejoybkn (Jul 10, 2016)

Hello,

my application too was lodged by a MA so they get you the #TRN which you can use to import the application once you have created an account on online.immi.gov.au

You would need to create it any how for raising your health declarations

So today being a holiday my MA will be sending it only Monday but i can already see it finalized on the page 




sambhavjain3 said:


> Hi bejoybkn, Did you get letter in email or you had to login and check. I am asking because i have lodged my application through a lawyer in Australia and my dates were also same as of starbearer and i havent received any communication. even i cant check online.


----------



## HarryB2016 (Jul 4, 2016)

Happy birthday to me today! 
Would have been a lovely birthday gift to find out that my nomination was accepted but no such luck today and every other day. 
In my 14 week now 
Waiting waiting waiting  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dol (Jul 5, 2016)

bejoybkn said:


> Hello Brother,
> 
> i was thinking they are accredited but its not (thought largest IT firm in the world)
> 
> From my experience if you front load all the documents including medicals you will definitely get the grand between 6th and 7th week.In my case i don't see a CO assigned and its a straight approval(from application received to finalized)


Not always the case actually - we had uploaded all the forms and medical examination results together - my employer is also the accredited one - and it's been already almost 14 weeks of waiting

My congrats to you by the way, all the best in the next steps of moving to Au


----------



## Hamza77 (Sep 2, 2015)

Still no response, last update was in October 2015....
Don't know what is going on


----------



## starbearer (Apr 9, 2016)

HarryB2016 said:


> Happy birthday to me today!
> Would have been a lovely birthday gift to find out that my nomination was accepted but no such luck today and every other day.
> In my 14 week now
> Waiting waiting waiting
> ...


Happy Birthday dude! Don't worry, it should be done soon. What do they say when you follow up?


----------



## HarryB2016 (Jul 4, 2016)

starbearer said:


> Happy Birthday dude! Don't worry, it should be done soon. What do they say when you follow up?




My employer got asked for extra info and I heard that after that's been requested the case won't get looked at again for 28 days. 
It took 9 weeks to get looked at in the first place so now I don't really get too hopeful for it to come earlier than the maximum times specified.
Worked it out to be around 17th August for the 28 days, can't wait for then.
The nomination is the part that scares me the most, if it got rejected I wouldn't know what to do as I've spent the last 3 months in limbo. I'm sure everyone else feels the same, its so stressful.
I really feel for the people that have been waiting since last year that must be awful! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## starbearer (Apr 9, 2016)

HarryB2016 said:


> My employer got asked for extra info and I heard that after that's been requested the case won't get looked at again for 28 days.
> It took 9 weeks to get looked at in the first place so now I don't really get too hopeful for it to come earlier than the maximum times specified.
> Worked it out to be around 17th August for the 28 days, can't wait for then.
> The nomination is the part that scares me the most, if it got rejected I wouldn't know what to do as I've spent the last 3 months in limbo. I'm sure everyone else feels the same, its so stressful.
> ...


Yes, I'm aware of the limbo. I was also in the same position as you as I had quit my job before securing the visa. The lack of communication from them makes your mind think in weird directions. 

I did some freelance work to keep myself occupied. You can try sites like upwork and fiverr. /r/beermoney sub on reddit is also a great resource for temporary work.


----------



## laurenday (May 25, 2016)

Visa grant this morning!!! Time to fly!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dvinoth86 (Jan 20, 2013)

laurenday said:


> Visa grant this morning!!! Time to fly!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Could you share when ur application was lodged? 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## starbearer (Apr 9, 2016)

laurenday said:


> Visa grant this morning!!! Time to fly!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome... Congrats! 

Where are you off to and which professional field, if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## laurenday (May 25, 2016)

starbearer said:


> Awesome... Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> Where are you off to and which professional field, if you dont mind me asking?




I'm off to geelong, near Melbourne and I'm a hair stylist 

Timeline:

Nomination and visa lodged 17th may
Nomination approved 14th July (request for more information may 31st)
Visa grant 8th may (immi account received straight to finalised) 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## allturn (Jul 16, 2016)

HarryB2016 said:


> My employer got asked for extra info and I heard that after that's been requested the case won't get looked at again for 28 days.
> It took 9 weeks to get looked at in the first place so now I don't really get too hopeful for it to come earlier than the maximum times specified.
> Worked it out to be around 17th August for the 28 days, can't wait for then.
> The nomination is the part that scares me the most, if it got rejected I wouldn't know what to do as I've spent the last 3 months in limbo. I'm sure everyone else feels the same, its so stressful.
> I really feel for the people that have been waiting since last year that must be awful!



It was said to be 28 working days provided responses be uploaded through ImmiAccount (vs email). Anyway hope you will get it earlier.


----------



## dol (Jul 5, 2016)

It's so good that there are messages on grant almost every day lately. 
It means that the Department is working and rest of us will receive their visas soon)


----------



## Kittakee (Jul 18, 2016)

*Form 1221*

I've seen a couple of people had to submit additional info - the 1221 form. 
Is it worth us filling this form in and uploading it? 

We haven't been assigned a case officer yet, submitted application on 1st August. Just want to avoid any delays and upload *anything *that may be asked for.


----------



## HarryB2016 (Jul 4, 2016)

Kittakee said:


> I've seen a couple of people had to submit additional info - the 1221 form.
> 
> Is it worth us filling this form in and uploading it?
> 
> ...




I have been wondering the same thing, it's a very long form so it would save time and if they are doing the same 28 days to check after its uploaded then it seems it could save a lot of time!

I have been on a 457 visa before as defacto does anyone know if this makes the decision for them easier or makes no difference?

I asked my MA if I should fill the form just incase but he seemed to ignore the question? Might do it anyway there is no harm I guess.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zara006 (Aug 5, 2016)

Hi All,
I hv some queries abt 457 visa, lodged 457 visa on 21st april (onshore )and got bridging visa A subclass 010 and SBS approved on 9th may.
My question is SBS approval means Nomination Approval??

And i did my medical last yr October for my student visa extension so its not 1 yr yet but i been to overseas, so far I know i hv to do medical again but my lawyer said in the application in medical status its showing finalized and he asked not to do medical yet.

my lawyer did every thing on my behalf but not with my immi accout. He gave me TRN but with that no. i cant check any think in VIVO becoz my student visa still active.

its been 3 month 3week didnt get any other response other than the SBS approval.

And what is the processing time for 457 visa??
Thx in Advance


----------



## Kittakee (Jul 18, 2016)

HarryB2016 said:


> I have been wondering the same thing, it's a very long form so it would save time and if they are doing the same 28 days to check after its uploaded then it seems it could save a lot of time!
> 
> I have been on a 457 visa before as defacto does anyone know if this makes the decision for them easier or makes no difference?
> 
> ...


I did some research and it appears the form 80 is also quite a common form that people are asked to include. 

I'm currently filling in the form 80 then I'll probably do 1221 as well just to be safe. 

They are both long forms, but I'd rather get it all uploaded before we're assigned a CO and then hopefully the visa can be approved first time!


----------



## allturn (Jul 16, 2016)

Zara006 said:


> Hi All,
> I hv some queries abt 457 visa, lodged 457 visa on 21st april (onshore )and got bridging visa A subclass 010 and SBS approved on 9th may.
> My question is SBS approval means Nomination Approval??
> 
> ...


There're 3 steps in sequence: 1. Sponsorship; 2. Nomination; 3. Visa.
I would suggest you follow the advice from your lawyer/MA who has more expertise than most of us on this forum.
Log into your immi account and import your visa application with the TRN# then you can check the status.
As to the processing time, from what I see in this post it varies from 1 month to more than a year. It seems to me that IT people heading to Sydney are likely to get their visas more quickly than others.


----------



## AB139 (Aug 9, 2016)

*457 Visa from Canada*

Hi I am a Pakistani expat in Canada who has applied for 457 visa last month.
Anyone in same situation??


----------



## HarryB2016 (Jul 4, 2016)

Kittakee said:


> I did some research and it appears the form 80 is also quite a common form that people are asked to include.
> 
> I'm currently filling in the form 80 then I'll probably do 1221 as well just to be safe.
> 
> They are both long forms, but I'd rather get it all uploaded before we're assigned a CO and then hopefully the visa can be approved first time!




Are you filling them in by hand and then scanning back in or are you filling in online, can you add a signature that way? I'm a bit clueless with technology! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kittakee (Jul 18, 2016)

HarryB2016 said:


> Are you filling them in by hand and then scanning back in or are you filling in online, can you add a signature that way? I'm a bit clueless with technology!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It was a bit complicated so I'll try and explain it easily :juggle:


If you fill the PDF form in online it doesn't save with the info you entered. You can only press 'print' and then save it as a PDF. 
when you fill it in online you can't change the size of the text, so it's easy to use up the boxes provided. (for example entering my driving license number in section 14c cut off my identification number!)

So, I decided to edit the PDF in a program where I can change the font size. Here's what I did: 


When you download the form it is locked from editing
I used http://www.pdfunlock.com/ to unlock it.
I downloaded the free program WonderShare PDF Element - I can add text wherever I like now and change the font size so it will fit in the boxes!
Once completed, I plan to print out the page I need to sign and then scan the single page in and add it back in to my PDF file. (I haven't worked that out yet)

Hope that kinda makes sense. I would just print and fill it in but it's a long form and it's not my printer ink :eyebrows:


----------



## HarryB2016 (Jul 4, 2016)

Kittakee said:


> It was a bit complicated so I'll try and explain it easily :juggle:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




OMG! Sounds a bit complicated for me hahaha! Think I will just print and fill out, wish I was more of a computer whizz though, well done!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kittakee (Jul 18, 2016)

HarryB2016 said:


> OMG! Sounds a bit complicated for me hahaha! Think I will just print and fill out, wish I was more of a computer whizz though, well done!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So, I've spent HOURS filling this form in today. (easily distracted) 

And upon saving my document the program I recommended added a really obnoxious watermark unless I pay for the full version. I've just wasted my afternoon


----------



## allturn (Jul 16, 2016)

I downloaded the forms 80 and 1221 from DIBP website, I can edit in the boxes with Adobe Acrobat Reader DC. No 3rd party software required.


----------



## allturn (Jul 16, 2016)

*Forms 80 & 1221*

I'm attaching these 2 documents for easy reference.


----------



## starbearer (Apr 9, 2016)

HarryB2016 said:


> OMG! Sounds a bit complicated for me hahaha! Think I will just print and fill out, wish I was more of a computer whizz though, well done!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Kittakee said:


> So, I've spent HOURS filling this form in today. (easily distracted)
> 
> And upon saving my document the program I recommended added a really obnoxious watermark unless I pay for the full version. I've just wasted my afternoon


Guys, Just get Foxit PDF reader from here: (it's a free alternative to Adobe)

You can fill the forms on your systems using Foxit reader and save them with the information you've entered (the original pdf file gets saved with this new info in the form fields). Only your signature needs to be by hand. So, after you're done saving, print a copy, make your signature in the box provided on the last page, then scan the entire set of pages.

It is *this *scanned copy (with your signature) which you should upload to Immi account. Its what I did.


----------



## allturn (Jul 16, 2016)

allturn said:


> I downloaded the forms 80 and 1221 from DIBP website, I can edit in the boxes with Adobe Acrobat Reader DC. No 3rd party software required.


I should have said most of the boxes - apparently not for the dates where I can't put numbers into right columns.


----------



## HarryB2016 (Jul 4, 2016)

Thanks everyone I'm going to start filling one out tonight but to be honest I think I'm going to use a good old fashioned pen! Much easier for me 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mandeep515 (Aug 11, 2016)

Hi Everyone .
i Applied my 457 visa Today Finally . What i want to ask do i need to upload a CV ( Resume) 

please let me know.
Thanks.
Manny


----------



## mandeep515 (Aug 11, 2016)

Hi Evaryone.
i have submited my 457 visa. i just want to find out do i need to upload Resume (CV) .
Please let me know 
Thanks 
Manny


----------



## Kittakee (Jul 18, 2016)

mandeep515 said:


> Hi Evaryone.
> i have submited my 457 visa. i just want to find out do i need to upload Resume (CV) .
> Please let me know
> Thanks
> Manny


Once you've submitted your application it should give you a list of recommended documents to upload. 

My partner is the main applicant and he uploaded his resume for proof of employment history and language ability.


----------



## mandeep515 (Aug 11, 2016)

Kittakee said:


> mandeep515 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Evaryone.
> ...


----------



## dol (Jul 5, 2016)

mandeep515 said:


> Kittakee said:
> 
> 
> > Once you've submitted your application it should give you a list of recommended documents to upload.
> ...


----------



## mandeep515 (Aug 11, 2016)

dol said:


> mandeep515 said:
> 
> 
> > Kittakee said:
> ...


----------



## kalyanbangalore (Aug 12, 2016)

*Processing time for different states*

Hi,

Does processing time for 457 differs from state to state ?

My friend got Sydney visa within 15 days.

We are still waiting for Melbourne after 1.5 month.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

kalyanbangalore said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does processing time for 457 differs from state to state ?
> 
> ...


With several visas, it seems some processing centres finalise applications more quickly than others. But it's also possible your friend's employer is an accredited sponsor so would get priority processing. Even without these factors, it seems there can be rather random variances in processing times.


----------



## kalyanbangalore (Aug 12, 2016)

Thanks for the reply. Mine and friends employer is same


----------



## Hamza77 (Sep 2, 2015)

kalyanbangalore said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does processing time for 457 differs from state to state ?
> 
> ...


Wow you are still waiting form 1.5 month.
kindly check our timeline as well then think what is going on...bro do not expect much more from this department,you will be disappointed.


----------



## kalyanbangalore (Aug 12, 2016)

Reply to my inquiry

"Thank you for your email. The department apologises for the delay in the processing of your application.

The timing for the completion of assessment of applications varies from one case to another, depending on individual circumstances and situations.

Unfortunately, I am unable to provide you with an expected decision date, however please be assured that your application is progressing and a decision will be made as quickly as possible.
"


----------



## HarryB2016 (Jul 4, 2016)

kalyanbangalore said:


> Reply to my inquiry
> 
> "Thank you for your email. The department apologises for the delay in the processing of your application.
> 
> ...




Have you had your nomination approved yet? The application for my nomination took 9 weeks to get looked at and was then asked for further info, that can take 28 days to get looked at again. 
I am almost at that 28 days mark which is 15 weeks in total for me. Fingers crossed I hear on the 28th day (19th Aug)
1.5 months is not too long just yet, so don't get too worried it's still in a normal timeframe. Yes it's annoying just waiting but we are all in the same situation so we know how you feel 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kittakee (Jul 18, 2016)

Will it let us know when a case officer is assigned? 

We submitted on 1st August - So it's been over 2 weeks, our status is currently 'received' since the day we submitted. 

Anyone with a recent timeline to share?


----------



## vinniace (Jul 25, 2016)

PLZ HELP !!!

Can anyone plz help me with the waiting time period after further information is requested ?

I applied for my 457 visa on 1st of October 2015. They asked for further info on 1st June 2016. 

Submitted all they wanted by 23rd June, but nothing so far. It's been almost 11 months which is way more what they say it will take.


----------



## dol (Jul 5, 2016)

HarryB2016 said:


> Have you had your nomination approved yet? The application for my nomination took 9 weeks to get looked at and was then asked for further info, that can take 28 days to get looked at again.
> I am almost at that 28 days mark which is 15 weeks in total for me. Fingers crossed I hear on the 28th day (19th Aug)
> 1.5 months is not too long just yet, so don't get too worried it's still in a normal timeframe. Yes it's annoying just waiting but we are all in the same situation so we know how you feel
> 
> ...


Any updates from DIBP? It's 28th day right?


----------



## dol (Jul 5, 2016)

vinniace said:


> PLZ HELP !!!
> 
> Can anyone plz help me with the waiting time period after further information is requested ?
> 
> ...


11 months is crazy. Really. I dont know how to help you however. 
Most of us actually experience the delay of the standard processing timelines so just be patient mate. 
Personally I am waiting for almost 4 months while my agent told me that it would take ~4 weeks.


----------



## Hamza77 (Sep 2, 2015)

dol said:


> 11 months is crazy. Really. I dont know how to help you however.
> Most of us actually experience the delay of the standard processing timelines so just be patient mate.
> Personally I am waiting for almost 4 months while my agent told me that it would take ~4 weeks.


Brother, we are waiting from 1 year...


----------



## dol (Jul 5, 2016)

Hamza77 said:


> Brother, we are waiting from 1 year...


It sucks


----------



## HarryB2016 (Jul 4, 2016)

dol said:


> Any updates from DIBP? It's 28th day right?




No 
My employer contacted me yesterday to say that they were asking our agent to try and contact immigration now to chase it up as its the longer end of the timescale. But still no word at all today.
I kind of expected not to hear anything though, I'm used to it now 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dol (Jul 5, 2016)

HarryB2016 said:


> No
> My employer contacted me yesterday to say that they were asking our agent to try and contact immigration now to chase it up as its the longer end of the timescale. But still no word at all today.
> I kind of expected not to hear anything though, I'm used to it now
> 
> ...


That's pitty, 

my agent is trying to contact the Department as well, but they dont respond. 

I've read recently a couple of articals (which were issued this summer) explaining the reasons for delays in 457 visas processing.
Mainly it's caused by new requrements introduced by the government - it added a work to case officers.

Migration agents/companies mentioned they faced a lot of delays since that. Also they faced a lot of situations when the Department didnt respond to follow ups within the time frames set. 

So seems like it's our case too..


----------



## HarryB2016 (Jul 4, 2016)

dol said:


> That's pitty,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yes I've heard a lot of reasons too. Departments merging, refugee visas and also fraudulent cases all causing delays.
I'm really hoping its soon but I've learned its best not to get hopes up and try to hang on but it gets really frustrating trying to stay patient 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vinniace (Jul 25, 2016)

Hamza77 said:


> dol said:
> 
> 
> > 11 months is crazy. Really. I dont know how to help you however.
> ...


1 Year ???


----------



## Hamza77 (Sep 2, 2015)

vinniace said:


> 1 Year ???


yes dear....
I lodged my visa on 25th of august 2015, after that nothing.... each and everything is uploaded....I and sick with this department...
I advise people not to waste their time and think before applying


----------



## allturn (Jul 16, 2016)

Hamza77 said:


> yes dear....
> I lodged my visa on 25th of august 2015, after that nothing.... each and everything is uploaded....I and sick with this department...
> I advise people not to waste their time and think before applying


I think you need to have your MA call the DIBP and ask what is going on there. Your employer's sponsorship might expire in one year.


----------



## kalyanbangalore (Aug 12, 2016)

*Visa granted*

Hello Guys,

My Visa was granted today.

4th July 2016 : Application filled. 
4th July 2016 : Medicals done.
22nd August 2016 : Visa granted. lane:


----------



## dol (Jul 5, 2016)

kalyanbangalore said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> My Visa was granted today.
> 
> ...


Wow, less than 2 months! lucky guy! as it seems to be very rare situation these days  
My congratulations! 

What's your occupation and city you are off?


----------



## kalyanbangalore (Aug 12, 2016)

Thank you... I am Software Engineer ... travelling to Melbourne ... If one gives all the documents at once grant looks sooner


----------



## dol (Jul 5, 2016)

kalyanbangalore said:


> Thank you... I am Software Engineer ... travelling to Melbourne ... If one gives all the documents at once grant looks sooner


Not always, unfortunately..


----------



## HarryB2016 (Jul 4, 2016)

Any news for anyone??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## allturn (Jul 16, 2016)

HarryB2016 said:


> Any news for anyone??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Did you receive any update after 28 days?

As to me, HR offshore, position in Melbourne. Nomination and visa submitted on 28 Jun. CO requested for further details of nomination on 19 Aug.


----------



## dol (Jul 5, 2016)

HarryB2016 said:


> Any news for anyone??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nope. It's one week left to be 4 months of expectation for me. Unbelievable


----------



## HarryB2016 (Jul 4, 2016)

allturn said:


> Did you receive any update after 28 days?
> 
> 
> 
> As to me, HR offshore, position in Melbourne. Nomination and visa submitted on 28 Jun. CO requested for further details of nomination on 19 Aug.




No I think it's about 33 days now and I'm still waiting.
My MA has apparently put in a request as urgent now so we will see where that gets us, still not expecting much.

My MA told me that he had put my application in as well but I'm not sure what date he did that, he didn't even tell me when he had done it, I was under the impression that he wasn't doing it until the nomination was approved. 
It's not an issue I'm just annoyed he didn't even tell me and he hasn't given me a copy of the acknowledgment letter from immigration. I don't think he understands the stress that I'm under.
I also feel that as the client I should have a right to know what's going on?
Any advice?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## allturn (Jul 16, 2016)

HarryB2016 said:


> No I think it's about 33 days now and I'm still waiting.
> My MA has apparently put in a request as urgent now so we will see where that gets us, still not expecting much.
> 
> My MA told me that he had put my application in as well but I'm not sure what date he did that, he didn't even tell me when he had done it, I was under the impression that he wasn't doing it until the nomination was approved.
> ...


You can ask your MA to forward the acknowledgment letter which includes the TRN#, by that you can check in immi acct when the application was submitted. You can also ask your MA to provide the HAP# so that you can arrange medical checkup now instead of waiting for DIBP to ask you to do so, in order to save some time.


----------



## HarryB2016 (Jul 4, 2016)

allturn said:


> You can ask your MA to forward the acknowledgment letter which includes the TRN#, by that you can check in immi acct when the application was submitted. You can also ask your MA to provide the HAP# so that you can arrange medical checkup now instead of waiting for DIBP to ask you to do so, in order to save some time.




Thanks, he said he is back in his office on Wednesday so hopefully he will forward the acknowledgment letter to me then, I'm intrigued to see when he actually sent it!
I don't think I have to do a medical, U.K. Residents don't need to I've been told. Hopefully that might be an extra step I haven't got to wait for 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

HarryB2016 said:


> No I think it's about 33 days now and I'm still waiting.
> My MA has apparently put in a request as urgent now so we will see where that gets us, still not expecting much.
> 
> My MA told me that he had put my application in as well but I'm not sure what date he did that, he didn't even tell me when he had done it, I was under the impression that he wasn't doing it until the nomination was approved.
> ...


I would ask him to provide a copy of the complete application as well as the acknowledgement letter.


----------



## allturn (Jul 16, 2016)

Maggie-May24 said:


> I would ask him to provide a copy of the complete application as well as the acknowledgement letter.


Once he imported the visa application into his immi acct, he would be able to view the application details and download a copy of complete application by himself.


----------



## dol (Jul 5, 2016)

HarryB2016 said:


> Thanks, he said he is back in his office on Wednesday so hopefully he will forward the acknowledgment letter to me then, I'm intrigued to see when he actually sent it!
> I don't think I have to do a medical, U.K. Residents don't need to I've been told. Hopefully that might be an extra step I haven't got to wait for
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What is your occupation Harry?


----------



## niknikniknik (Aug 28, 2016)

HarryB2016 said:


> Thanks, he said he is back in his office on Wednesday so hopefully he will forward the acknowledgment letter to me then, I'm intrigued to see when he actually sent it!
> I don't think I have to do a medical, U.K. Residents don't need to I've been told. Hopefully that might be an extra step I haven't got to wait for
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Hi Harry,
If you have applied for 457 visa you will need to do a medical regardless of the fact you are from uk. 
I have applied from Scotland and it was required. Depending on your profession will depend on how in depth the medical is.
Just to warn you, I had to wait 2 weeks for an appointment for the medical so if I were you I would go ahead and book the appointment. If a case officer has to ask you to do this you will need to wait another 28 days before anyone will look at your application again.

You should ask your MA for your HAP ID which is found on your immi account. You will need to print off the referral letter generated and take this with you to your appointment.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HarryB2016 (Jul 4, 2016)

niknikniknik said:


> Hi Harry,
> If you have applied for 457 visa you will need to do a medical regardless of the fact you are from uk.
> I have applied from Scotland and it was required. Depending on your profession will depend on how in depth the medical is.
> Just to warn you, I had to wait 2 weeks for an appointment for the medical so if I were you I would go ahead and book the appointment. If a case officer has to ask you to do this you will need to wait another 28 days before anyone will look at your application again.
> ...




Hi nikniknik your the first I've heard of from the uk having to do a medical I honestly thought it was just doctors, nurses etc that had to do it.
I'm a hairdresser so shouldn't really be much in depth just yeh could take a while for an appointment.

Thanks for all the advice guys I will definitely be expecting my MA to send it through on Wednesday, let's hope he sticks to his word


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kittakee (Jul 18, 2016)

What is your current status? 

Applied: 1st August
Current status: Received 'This application has been received by the department and will be assessed.'

Will I know when a CO has been given?


----------



## dol (Jul 5, 2016)

Kittakee said:


> What is your current status?
> 
> Applied: 1st August
> Current status: Received 'This application has been received by the department and will be assessed.'
> ...


The status of my application is also shown as received. It has not been changed since the application date which is the beginning of May. So i think the fact of CO assignment doesn't influence the status in dashboard


----------



## HarryB2016 (Jul 4, 2016)

Great news today my nomination was approved, I can't explain the feeling couldn't stop crying with relief!! 
Timeline 
Nomination applied 5th May 
Further info request 9th July 
Nomination approved 30th August 

Just to wait for visa part now but it's still all systems go, I don't live near my family so now everything will be getting packed and off to spend some quality time with them!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lsdev (Aug 31, 2016)

It's been a month since my application now and since I'm always reading the timelines here, I'll post mine as well:

Application: 27/07
All docs uploaded: 29/07
Medicals uploaded: 04/08

Hope to post good news here soon


----------



## lonely_akorn36 (Aug 31, 2016)

Same here all documents and Medical on 11/8 

Applied on 18/8 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lonely_akorn36 (Aug 31, 2016)

Hey does age factor affects in granting 457 visa as I'm 22 years old and I've applied for cook . I also have experience of 3 years .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HarryB2016 (Jul 4, 2016)

lonely_akorn36 said:


> Hey does age factor affects in granting 457 visa as I'm 22 years old and I've applied for cook . I also have experience of 3 years .
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




No I don't believe it does as its a temporary visa and doesn't use the points system.
A lot of people speculate that job title, destination, country of residence can affect the process but I don't believe it does. You are in a queue and just depends on when it gets to the top! And if you have to supply more info then you go back to the end of the queue again.
Try to make sure your application is complete 
It took my employer 9 weeks to get requested further info and then another 8 weeks to get approved. It makes for a painful wait.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lonely_akorn36 (Aug 31, 2016)

I've submitted RPL certificate all all the employment contract , and medical is also done on same time so hoping for quick response . Just being hopeful that's all we could do 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lonely_akorn36 (Aug 31, 2016)

HarryB2016 said:


> No I don't believe it does as its a temporary visa and doesn't use the points system.
> A lot of people speculate that job title, destination, country of residence can affect the process but I don't believe it does. You are in a queue and just depends on when it gets to the top! And if you have to supply more info then you go back to the end of the queue again.
> Try to make sure your application is complete
> It took my employer 9 weeks to get requested further info and then another 8 weeks to get approved. It makes for a painful wait.
> ...




I've submitted RPL certificate all all the employment contract , and medical is also done on same time so hoping for quick response . Just being hopeful that's all we could do 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dol (Jul 5, 2016)

HarryB2016 said:


> Great news today my nomination was approved, I can't explain the feeling couldn't stop crying with relief!!
> Timeline
> Nomination applied 5th May
> Further info request 9th July
> ...


Congrats! That's good news really! Hope the visa comes soon as well


----------



## Kittakee (Jul 18, 2016)

Fingers crossed for you all!

Hoping we get the visa within 2 months. In limbo at the moment... Not sure whether to get a job or to hold tight and wait!


----------



## azat2016 (May 14, 2016)

I started my application in Jan 2015 ! Between a rejected nomination and many delays due to further document requests, I finally managed to complete my medicals by May 2016. Since then I've received no update from the department. This is so unbelievably frustrating, as I don't know when the visa is going to be issued, maybe tomorrow, maybe 6 months from now or maybe never. We should at least be given an estimate so that we can move on with our lives.


----------



## lonely_akorn36 (Aug 31, 2016)

azat2016 said:


> I started my application in Jan 2015 ! Between a rejected nomination and many delays due to further document requests, I finally managed to complete my medicals by May 2016. Since then I've received no update from the department. This is so unbelievably frustrating, as I don't know when the visa is going to be issued, maybe tomorrow, maybe 6 months from now or maybe never. We should at least be given an estimate so that we can move on with our lives.




I've seen some mate getting their visa within 6 weeks as well and I also have some mate who have been waiting long so I don't know what immigration is doing such delay .It sucks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## azat2016 (May 14, 2016)

lonely_akorn36 said:


> I've seen some mate getting their visa within 6 weeks as well and I also have some mate who have been waiting long so I don't know what immigration is doing such delay .It sucks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes it is frustrating, especially with so much time and money invested into it. If they at least provide us with estimates or show our position in the queue or something then it would be fine, even if it takes long because we can be sure. Living in limbo like this is just ridiculous.


----------



## Kittakee (Jul 18, 2016)

I agree. My boyfriend is working from home at the moment so we have some income, but I'm not sure whether I should get a job whilst we wait or focus on packing our stuff/selling things etc ready for when the visa comes through. I hate being in limbo!! 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kittakee (Jul 18, 2016)

Besides myself right now! (in a happy way) 

Visa granted this morning! 

23/07/16 Nomination approved 
01/08/16 visa application submitted
02/09/16 visa granted! 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## iAMUser (Sep 2, 2016)

Congrats!!! A silly question may be... How does somebody get to know when the visa is granted? Does the status on IMMI website change or people get to know from their MA.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kittakee (Jul 18, 2016)

Thank you! We applied by ourselves. My partner got 2 emails, one for his grant and one for my grant. The immigration status has changed to "finalised" 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## iAMUser (Sep 2, 2016)

Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dol (Jul 5, 2016)

Kittakee said:


> Besides myself right now! (in a happy way)
> 
> Visa granted this morning!
> 
> ...


Cool! Congrats!


----------



## HarryB2016 (Jul 4, 2016)

Finally finally finally got my visa granted today!!!! It's been an extremely painful wait, think I've been one of the longer timeframes on here! Such a relief now can't even explain it!
Timeline 
Nomination applied 5th May
Visa applied 23rd May 
Further info requested regarding nomination 9th July 
Further info sent 12th July 
Nomination granted 30th August 
Visa granted 2nd September 

Wahoo now to pack everything! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dol (Jul 5, 2016)

HarryB2016 said:


> Finally finally finally got my visa granted today!!!! It's been an extremely painful wait, think I've been one of the longer timeframes on here! Such a relief now can't even explain it!
> Timeline
> Nomination applied 5th May
> Visa applied 23rd May
> ...


Congratulations! seems Like I am the longest one- since 2d of May


----------



## dol (Jul 5, 2016)

A lot of visas granted today! Good for you guys! Good luck on your way to Australia!


----------



## rickychiu0411 (Sep 4, 2016)

dol said:


> Congratulations! seems Like I am the longest one- since 2d of May




Hi dol,

You are not the longest one here, I am…

Nomination submitted - March 8 2016
Sponsorship expired- May 6 (Renew and link)
Nomination approved- July 8
Visa applied- July 8
Medical done- July 10
Medical upload by hospital- July 24

Status-received 
Still waiting for visa to be granted. 

It's been 6 months now, 3 years ago for my 1st application only took 6 weeks in total. 


從我的iPhone使用Tapatalk 發送


----------



## lonely_akorn36 (Aug 31, 2016)

Any recent visa grant mate?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 457aug2016 (Sep 7, 2016)

*457 visa approval tim - no TRN*

Hi ,

My 457 visa application was lodged by my employer. I am working for them remotely from India and will move to Australia once 457 visa is approved .The medical examination was done on 14th of July 2016. The results were uploaded on the embassy website on 21 July 2016. Since then I do not have any update. I do not have the transaction reference number with me . I asked for the TRN from my employer and they told me that the reference number doesn't tell you anything other than the application is in process . It gives no further detail until immigration get to it in the queue.

So I do not have any update regarding the VISA since 21st July 2016 and today it is 7th of September 2016. I left my stable job and I am working remotely for the company from India. But since I have not got any update and it has been 6 weeks so I am getting a bit cautious. Is this much time normal; or it takes longer than this? I don't think I can doubt the company but should I push for the TRN ? Will they take it as I am doubting them?

Please suggest. 

Thanks
Deep


----------



## dol (Jul 5, 2016)

457aug2016 said:


> Hi ,
> 
> My 457 visa application was lodged by my employer. I am working for them remotely from India and will move to Australia once 457 visa is approved .The medical examination was done on 14th of July 2016. The results were uploaded on the embassy website on 21 July 2016. Since then I do not have any update. I do not have the transaction reference number with me . I asked for the TRN from my employer and they told me that the reference number doesn't tell you anything other than the application is in process . It gives no further detail until immigration get to it in the queue.
> 
> ...


Personally I don't think that the knowledge of TRN will give you much - getting the opportunity to check the account by yourself does not speed up the process unfortunately. 
I would not doubt the employer and just try to be patient. 
Delay in visa processing seems to be very common these days. 
Good luck!


----------



## lonely_akorn36 (Aug 31, 2016)

What's the reason behind the delay ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rickychiu0411 (Sep 4, 2016)

lonely_akorn36 said:


> What's the reason behind the delay ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




No exact official answers to the delay but if you googled it, you will find several reasons from MA like organization changes, policy causes etc…

Official auto reply from IMMI says 50+ working days for visa application. And 28 extra working days of further information requested. So... Really feeling lucky for those who got granted in a short time. 


從我的iPhone使用Tapatalk 發送


----------



## dol (Jul 5, 2016)

rickychiu0411 said:


> No exact official answers to the delay but if you googled it, you will find several reasons from MA like organization changes, policy causes etc…
> 
> Official auto reply from IMMI says 50+ working days for visa application. And 28 extra working days of further information requested. So... Really feeling lucky for those who got granted in a short time.
> 
> ...


Excactly. No one can know the true reasons. But articles in the Internet say about changes in department's structure and overall system of processing of appliactions (i mean its allocation to case officers and more precise check of some criteria, etc)


----------



## lsdev (Aug 31, 2016)

457aug2016 said:


> Hi ,
> 
> My 457 visa application was lodged by my employer. I am working for them remotely from India and will move to Australia once 457 visa is approved .The medical examination was done on 14th of July 2016. The results were uploaded on the embassy website on 21 July 2016. Since then I do not have any update. I do not have the transaction reference number with me . I asked for the TRN from my employer and they told me that the reference number doesn't tell you anything other than the application is in process . It gives no further detail until immigration get to it in the queue.
> 
> ...


Don't worry, this is quite normal. I'm doing the same, and the immigration asks for up to 3 months of processing time. I'd say that at my company the average time for approval is about 6-8 weeks after the application was lodged. Yours should be done in 1-2 weeks


----------



## rickychiu0411 (Sep 4, 2016)

lsdev said:


> Don't worry, this is quite normal. I'm doing the same, and the immigration asks for up to 3 months of processing time. I'd say that at my company the average time for approval is about 6-8 weeks after the application was lodged. Yours should be done in 1-2 weeks




Hi everyone,

Visa granted just now! Here's my timeline

Nomination lodged March 8
Sponsorship expired and renewal May 8
Nomination approved July 8
Visa lodged July 8
Health check conducted July 10
Health result uploaded July 25
Visa granted Sep 8

Low risk country

From the above please note
During nomination if your employee's sponsorship expired and requires renew will take extra 6-8 weeks. 
Visa application to granted took exactly 2 month (9 weeks)

Good luck to all!


從我的iPhone使用Tapatalk 發送


----------



## iAMUser (Sep 2, 2016)

rickychiu0411 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Visa granted just now! Here's my timeline
> 
> ...




Congrats!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dol (Jul 5, 2016)

rickychiu0411 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Visa granted just now! Here's my timeline
> 
> ...


Congrats!


----------



## dol (Jul 5, 2016)

rickychiu0411 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Visa granted just now! Here's my timeline
> 
> ...


 Which country are you from?


----------



## rickychiu0411 (Sep 4, 2016)

dol said:


> Which country are you from?




I'm from Taiwan


從我的iPhone使用Tapatalk 發送


----------



## lonely_akorn36 (Aug 31, 2016)

Hey guys I've done RPL in cookery and applied through it and I've heard immigration is asking for skill assessment test , yeah it's true for certain countries like India,China and Brazil I'm from Nepal so do I need do skill test ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dol (Jul 5, 2016)

lonely_akorn36 said:


> Hey guys I've done RPL in cookery and applied through it and I've heard immigration is asking for skill assessment test , yeah it's true for certain countries like India,China and Brazil I'm from Nepal so do I need do skill test ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The best source is always official source. Use web site of the depatment.

As far as I understood you should not. But again , better check by yourself.


----------



## dol (Jul 5, 2016)

Any grants recently?


----------



## lonely_akorn36 (Aug 31, 2016)

Not mine still waiting 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dol (Jul 5, 2016)

It's beyond ridiculous, seriously. 4,5 months of proceeding for temporary working visa.
It's not PR. 
Sadness.


----------



## lsdev (Aug 31, 2016)

Still waiting as well.

2 people from my company got their visa approved with 8 weeks after the application. I'm around 7 weeks now, so the anxiety levels are high


----------



## lonely_akorn36 (Aug 31, 2016)

lsdev said:


> Still waiting as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 2 people from my company got their visa approved with 8 weeks after the application. I'm around 7 weeks now, so the anxiety levels are high




Which country you from ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lsdev (Aug 31, 2016)

lonely_akorn36 said:


> Which country you from ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm from Brazil.


----------



## lonely_akorn36 (Aug 31, 2016)

lsdev said:


> I'm from Brazil.




I'm from Nepal it's a low risk country and I'm onshore here in Australia .its been 1 months since I've applied but for onshore applicant I heard the descision are made faster .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lsdev (Aug 31, 2016)

We just got our visa approved! Yay! 

Full timeline:

Application: 27/07
All docs uploaded: 29/07
Medicals uploaded: 04/08
Visa granted: 15/09


----------



## lonely_akorn36 (Aug 31, 2016)

lsdev said:


> We just got our visa approved! Yay!
> 
> Full timeline:
> 
> ...




Congrats,good on yeah mate .which city are you coming ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lsdev (Aug 31, 2016)

lonely_akorn36 said:


> Congrats,good on yeah mate .which city are you coming ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm going to Sydney, next month.


----------



## lonely_akorn36 (Aug 31, 2016)

lsdev said:


> I'm going to Sydney, next month.




What's your occuption ? We gotta catchup for beers soon mate 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lsdev (Aug 31, 2016)

lonely_akorn36 said:


> What's your occuption ? We gotta catchup for beers soon mate
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm a software engineer, working with web dev 
We sure will!


----------



## lonely_akorn36 (Aug 31, 2016)

You got visa so fast 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dol (Jul 5, 2016)

Super! Congrats!


----------



## sambhavjain3 (Aug 5, 2016)

*waiting*



457aug2016 said:


> Hi ,
> 
> My 457 visa application was lodged by my employer. I am working for them remotely from India and will move to Australia once 457 visa is approved .The medical examination was done on 14th of July 2016. The results were uploaded on the embassy website on 21 July 2016. Since then I do not have any update. I do not have the transaction reference number with me . I asked for the TRN from my employer and they told me that the reference number doesn't tell you anything other than the application is in process . It gives no further detail until immigration get to it in the queue.
> 
> ...


Hi Deep,

I am also in same situation and waiting for long. Which company you are working for (if you would like to tell, as we might be working for same company)

TRN not being provided (though of not much help). 

Application lodged first week of June
Asked for renewal of passport: 14 June
New passport uploaded: 22 Jun
Medical request and Form 1221: 8 Aug
Medical uploaded: 13th Aug
Form 1221 uploaded: 15 Aug
Status in progress
Waiting for grant


----------



## sambhavjain3 (Aug 5, 2016)

*waiting*



457aug2016 said:


> Hi ,
> 
> My 457 visa application was lodged by my employer. I am working for them remotely from India and will move to Australia once 457 visa is approved .The medical examination was done on 14th of July 2016. The results were uploaded on the embassy website on 21 July 2016. Since then I do not have any update. I do not have the transaction reference number with me . I asked for the TRN from my employer and they told me that the reference number doesn't tell you anything other than the application is in process . It gives no further detail until immigration get to it in the queue.
> 
> ...


Hi Deep,

I am also in same situation and waiting for long. Which company you are working for (if you would like to tell, as we might be working for same company)

TRN not being provided (though of not much help). 

Application lodged first week of June
Asked for renewal of passport: 14 June
New passport uploaded: 22 Jun
Medical request and Form 1221: 8 Aug
Medical uploaded: 13th Aug
Form 1221 uploaded: 15 Aug
Status in progress
Waiting for grant

Thanks
SJ


----------



## dol (Jul 5, 2016)

Any news?


----------



## visha (Sep 19, 2016)

Hello


----------



## visha (Sep 19, 2016)

Hello ,

Can anyone please tell how long does it takes for 457 visa grant?

My visa lodged on May 1st 
August 26 th status changed from "inprogress" to "Assessment inprogress"

when can i expect Visa grant any guess please share

Thanks
Visha


----------



## dol (Jul 5, 2016)

visha said:


> Hello ,
> 
> Can anyone please tell how long does it takes for 457 visa grant?
> 
> ...


It's interesting because the status of my application have never been 'in progress'. It's still shown as 'received ' since the date of lodgement which is the beginning of May too.
What does it mean - co was not assigned yet? ;-/


----------



## dol (Jul 5, 2016)

visha said:


> Hello ,
> 
> Can anyone please tell how long does it takes for 457 visa grant?
> 
> ...


Visha, concerning the guessing no one could be accurate here. hope you'll get it soon


----------



## allturn (Jul 16, 2016)

As far as I can see, most people got their visa status straight from received to finalized.


----------



## allturn (Jul 16, 2016)

visha said:


> Hello ,
> 
> Can anyone please tell how long does it takes for 457 visa grant?
> 
> ...


Since it's already passed 3 months window, why not asking your MA to ring and push DIBP?


----------



## dol (Jul 5, 2016)

allturn said:


> Since it's already passed 3 months window, why not asking your MA to ring and push DIBP?


It does not help in my case for example. 
The Department returns with the standard wording that they are in process of some internal checks and that the application will be finalised once these checks are completed. 

Anyone knows is there maximum term of processing of the application? 
It's turning 5 months very soon.. I dont know what to think..


----------



## lonely_akorn36 (Aug 31, 2016)

dol said:


> It does not help in my case for example.
> 
> The Department returns with the standard wording that they are in process of some internal checks and that the application will be finalised once these checks are completed.
> 
> ...




What's your profession and from which country are you from ?


----------



## dol (Jul 5, 2016)

lonely_akorn36 said:


> What's your profession and from which country are you from ?


accounting, russia


----------



## allturn (Jul 16, 2016)

dol said:


> It does not help in my case for example.
> The Department returns with the standard wording that they are in process of some internal checks and that the application will be finalised once these checks are completed.
> 
> Anyone knows is there maximum term of processing of the application?
> It's turning 5 months very soon.. I dont know what to think..


I guess you tried email. It's very easy for them to reply using a standard template. What I'm talking about is by telephone. I've seen several cases in other posts that visas were granted in days after calling them for update. 

"By telephone
We will aim to answer an average of 85 per cent of calls to our national contact numbers (131 881, 131 880 and 133 177) within ten minutes."


----------



## allturn (Jul 16, 2016)

dol said:


> accounting, russia


what is your timeline? did you have nomination approved?


----------



## visha (Sep 19, 2016)

Allturn can you please tell me how to call them for update

I am from India,Those numbers are not working


----------



## visha (Sep 19, 2016)

will they required any TRN by the time of calling what information we need to provide?


----------



## allturn (Jul 16, 2016)

visha said:


> Allturn can you please tell me how to call them for update
> 
> I am from India,Those numbers are not working


I'm still in the 3 month period so I haven't tried that myself. I guess these are numbers only accept domestic calls. Did you use a migration agent? If yes you should ask your MA to make the call. I believe TRN# is required as well as passport#, birth date in order to identify yourself as the applicant.


----------



## visha (Sep 19, 2016)

My MA is not responding to my calls 

I have TRN but i am unable to see Visa status.MA has lodged the Application


----------



## dol (Jul 5, 2016)

allturn said:


> I guess you tried email. It's very easy for them to reply using a standard template. What I'm talking about is by telephone. I've seen several cases in other posts that visas were granted in days after calling them for update.
> 
> "By telephone
> We will aim to answer an average of 85 per cent of calls to our national contact numbers (131 881, 131 880 and 133 177) within ten minutes."


Once I tried to ask my agent to call them but I was said that this is not the practice to call to the Department and they usually contact them by e-mail


----------



## dol (Jul 5, 2016)

allturn said:


> what is your timeline? did you have nomination approved?


full application was uploaded on 2d of May (including medical and different forms that are ususally requested by the Department later),
my nomination was approved in May. 
then the Department confirmed several times that they do not need any further information in the end of June and July. 
nothing since that.


----------



## allturn (Jul 16, 2016)

visha said:


> My MA is not responding to my calls
> 
> I have TRN but i am unable to see Visa status.MA has lodged the Application


It's strange MA not responding to you. Is it you or your employer pay the MA? Maybe you can have your employer push MA to do their job.


----------



## dol (Jul 5, 2016)

visha said:


> My MA is not responding to my calls
> 
> I have TRN but i am unable to see Visa status.MA has lodged the Application


if you read previous pages you'll find information how to copy the application to your immi account using TRN number and see the status of it by yourself


----------



## allturn (Jul 16, 2016)

dol said:


> full application was uploaded on 2d of May (including medical and different forms that are ususally requested by the Department later),
> my nomination was approved in May.
> then the Department confirmed several times that they do not need any further information in the end of June and July.
> nothing since that.


Been waiting for 4 months since nomination approval? I do think you should ask your MA to call DIBP.


----------



## kieukieu (Sep 20, 2016)

Hi I have been waiting my nomination to be approved for four months now. It was lodged by my employer on May 23. Hope it comes soon.

Offshore LR country
Heading to Melbourne
ICT field


----------



## dol (Jul 5, 2016)

Srujan said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I got an update from DIBP this morning about my VISA status.
> 
> ...


Hey mate, 
any updates regarding the tests?


----------



## sambhavjain3 (Aug 5, 2016)

Might help someone... Expect a complete 3 months processing time
Here are my timelines:

Application initiated in first week of June
Immi asked to renew passport and new passport updated on 22 Jun
Immi asked for Medical and form 1221, medicals uploaded on 13th Aug and form submitted on 15 Aug
Immi asked for Form 1221 for my wife on 22 Sep and form provided
Visa approved - 26 Sep



Thanks


----------



## allturn (Jul 16, 2016)

sambhavjain3 said:


> Might help someone... Expect a complete 3 months processing time
> Here are my timelines:
> 
> Application initiated in first week of June
> ...


Congrats and thanks for sharing!


----------



## visha (Sep 19, 2016)

Can any one please tell is there any time line for 457 visa rejection


----------



## visha (Sep 19, 2016)

I am from india.
457 visa has applied on May 1st week 2016.Still no updates its crossed five months.Now visa status is "Assesment in progress"
How long does it take to get visa grant???

Can anyone please tell is there any chances to reject the visa?


----------



## sambhavjain3 (Aug 5, 2016)

visha said:


> I am from india.
> 457 visa has applied on May 1st week 2016.Still no updates its crossed five months.Now visa status is "Assesment in progress"
> How long does it take to get visa grant???
> 
> Can anyone please tell is there any chances to reject the visa?


Have you done medicals yet. rejection will be done based on medicals( very rare). It looks Case officer has been assigned to your application so should speed up. Contact your agent, he should help....


----------



## visha (Sep 19, 2016)

Hello,

Medicals done and submitted already.Contacted MA he is saying please be patience you will get.

Generally visa rejection done based on medicals or any parameters?

Am worrying that its completed 5 months and is there any chance to reject????please help me


----------



## allturn (Jul 16, 2016)

visha said:


> Hello,
> 
> Medicals done and submitted already.Contacted MA he is saying please be patience you will get.
> 
> ...


I believe no one at here can speak for DIBP on your question. Based on DIBP annual report the overall approval rate of 457 applications in last year was 84%.


----------



## dol (Jul 5, 2016)

visha said:


> Hello,
> 
> Medicals done and submitted already.Contacted MA he is saying please be patience you will get.
> 
> ...


Do not lose your hope buddy. My timeline is very similar to you. And I am still waiting for the visa too.

Concerning the rejection - I 've read that not only medicals can be the reason. A bad charatcer (some problems with police in the past) and also not filling the requirements for the nominated position. This is obviously not the full list of possible reasons.

However, the percentage of refusals didn't exceed 9-10% (do not know how much it's now) but suggest to be positive.

We will get it this week! &#55357;&#56833;&#55357;&#56396;&#55356;&#57339;


----------



## dol (Jul 5, 2016)

sambhavjain3 said:


> Might help someone... Expect a complete 3 months processing time
> Here are my timelines:
> 
> Application initiated in first week of June
> ...


Thanks for sharing and good luck on your move to Aus!


----------



## Srujan (Jul 25, 2016)

dol said:


> Hey mate,
> any updates regarding the tests?


Hi Dol,

I underwent the sputum test on 13 Aug 2016. My test results will be out on 08 Oct 2016.

Regards,
Sru


----------



## dol (Jul 5, 2016)

Srujan said:


> Hi Dol,
> 
> I underwent the sputum test on 13 Aug 2016. My test results will be out on 08 Oct 2016.
> 
> ...


fingers crossed , bless you


----------



## visha (Sep 19, 2016)

Thanks @dol 
Hope will get in this week.


----------



## visha (Sep 19, 2016)

may i know fro which position and company you applied for?


----------



## visha (Sep 19, 2016)

can anyone bought medical insurance?


----------



## dol (Jul 5, 2016)

visha said:


> can anyone bought medical insurance?


what do you mean?


----------



## visha (Sep 19, 2016)

I paid 55700 inr for medical insurance,My MA told which is mandatory.


----------



## dol (Jul 5, 2016)

visha said:


> I paid 55700 inr for medical insurance,My MA told which is mandatory.


Yes, insurance cover is mandatory for 457 visa, 

but there are options, 

for example in my case I have not bought it, but I had a letter of confirmation that I would use the standard insurance provider for my employer and would start to pay once I come to the country


----------



## Hamza77 (Sep 2, 2015)

visha said:


> Hello,
> 
> Medicals done and submitted already.Contacted MA he is saying please be patience you will get.
> 
> ...


I am waiting from 14 months,


----------



## dol (Jul 5, 2016)

Hamza77 said:


> I am waiting from 14 months,


Oh, 14 months. That really sucks.. 
Do you really still wait? 
And what your employes and your agent say?


----------



## visha (Sep 19, 2016)

dol any update on your visa??

My MA told from july 2016 onwards the process of vis grant is litle slow.


----------



## visha (Sep 19, 2016)

I have my TRN number but i am unable to check visa status.MA only checks and sent screen shot.

is there another option to check status myself.


----------



## brunopiovan (Sep 10, 2015)

visha said:


> I have my TRN number but i am unable to check visa status.MA only checks and sent screen shot.
> 
> is there another option to check status myself.


try to import the application to your own immi account


----------



## visha (Sep 19, 2016)

Please help me how to do ?

My friend did its throwing error.


----------



## brunopiovan (Sep 10, 2015)

go to your immi account https://online.immi.gov.au/lusc/login

then click "import application" and fill the info requested.

that's what I did.


----------



## visha (Sep 19, 2016)

Even i got following error while importing the application.

Online applications cannot be imported until they have been submitted for processing.


----------



## brunopiovan (Sep 10, 2015)

visha said:


> Even i got following error while importing the application.
> 
> Online applications cannot be imported until they have been submitted for processing.


it looks like your application hasn't been submited/paid yet then...


----------



## visha (Sep 19, 2016)

then how my MA is sending the screen shot "assessment in progress"

does he is cheating?


----------



## brunopiovan (Sep 10, 2015)

visha said:


> then how my MA is sending the screen shot "assessment in progress"
> 
> does he is cheating?


I don' know, you should tell him you're unable to import the application and by the message you can assume he didn't submit it.


----------



## visha (Sep 19, 2016)

when i asked my MA he is telling sponsors only can see your visa status,you cannot lodge your visa application.


----------



## dol (Jul 5, 2016)

visha said:


> when i asked my MA he is telling sponsors only can see your visa status,you cannot lodge your visa application.


I dont believe that your MA has reasons for cheating you. 
Try to relax. I do understand how you can feel but we cannot do anything but waiting.


----------



## dol (Jul 5, 2016)

visha said:


> dol any update on your visa??
> 
> My MA told from july 2016 onwards the process of vis grant is litle slow.


There was no good news for me this week.
I have been advised that my case is under review by ASIO. 
So I believe that's the reason for the delay. 
And basically there are no standard timelines for processing by them so now I totally do not understand what to expect.


----------



## dol (Jul 5, 2016)

visha said:


> Even i got following error while importing the application.
> 
> Online applications cannot be imported until they have been submitted for processing.


How did you get the TRN? Probably it's incorrect?


----------



## visha (Sep 19, 2016)

MA has shared screenshot with TRN number.
I will share with u @dol if u want to see


----------



## visha (Sep 19, 2016)

Our visa application has been lodged by sponsor.When i asked the status they will share visa status through screen shot.Today Morning i sent mail to [email protected] with attached screen shot.The following reply i got very confused.

Dear Sir/madam,
Thank you for contacting the Department of Immigration and Border Protection (DIBP).
There is no record of an application lodged in your name or with the Transaction Reference Number (TRN) you have provided.
Please forward a copy of any correspondence with your agent.


----------



## dol (Jul 5, 2016)

visha said:


> Our visa application has been lodged by sponsor.When i asked the status they will share visa status through screen shot.Today Morning i sent mail to [email protected] with attached screen shot.The following reply i got very confused.
> 
> Dear Sir/madam,
> Thank you for contacting the Department of Immigration and Border Protection (DIBP).
> ...


How did you find an agent then? Or he was provided by your employer? 

Do you have his MARN number? It's something like an identification number which every migration agent in Australia has. If you know MARN number you may check if your agent is registered. Here the link =>> 
https://www.mara.gov.au/search-the-register-of-migration-agents/

Probably your MA is not MA actually. That'll be pitty.


----------



## visha (Sep 19, 2016)

yes provided by employer.

We placed through consultancy.so they only taking care of all Visa formalities.


----------



## dol (Jul 5, 2016)

visha said:


> yes provided by employer.
> 
> We placed through consultancy.so they only taking care of all Visa formalities.


if he was provided by an employer I would not think that any kind of cheating takes place. 
it's most likely some confusion between all of you - agent , you and the Department

but i would clarify this issue with your agent


----------



## visha (Sep 19, 2016)

I dont know who is my agent only.I have contact with my Consultancy employer.I tried to ask them many times but they were not telling who is my migration agent.


----------



## dol (Jul 5, 2016)

visha said:


> I dont know who is my agent only.I have contact with my Consultancy employer.I tried to ask them many times but they were not telling who is my migration agent.


I am not sure that I fully get what the "Consultancy employer" is. 
However it's the best solution to clarify the situition with the person your were in contact with in relation to your application


----------



## dol (Jul 5, 2016)

today is 5 months. 
tomorrow 6th month starts.
waiting game.


----------



## kieukieu (Sep 20, 2016)

dol said:


> today is 5 months.
> tomorrow 6th month starts.
> waiting game.


The waiting time hurts especially it's so long. Keep the faith together. Mine 5th month starts, for nomination approval.


----------



## dol (Jul 5, 2016)

kieukieu said:


> The waiting time hurts especially it's so long. Keep the faith together. Mine 5th month starts, for nomination approval.


what is your agent saying about it?


----------



## kieukieu (Sep 20, 2016)

dol said:


> what is your agent saying about it?


Hi Dol,

My boss is the one handling the nomination application. He told that the Immi requested for more information in late June and no further news until now. I tried to urge him monthly but you, it's not good to push him hard as he's the boss. All I can do now is to wait patiently.

He supported 457 visa before (the one I know was done in the first quarter of last year). The whole process took less than two months that time.


----------



## vinniace (Jul 25, 2016)

visha said:


> I am from india.
> 457 visa has applied on May 1st week 2016.Still no updates its crossed five months.Now visa status is "Assesment in progress"
> How long does it take to get visa grant???
> 
> Can anyone please tell is there any chances to reject the visa?


Would you believe if I say I am waiting from 1 year now ??...I submitted my application on 1st October 2015 and still nothing.


----------



## dol (Jul 5, 2016)

vinniace said:


> Would you believe if I say I am waiting from 1 year now ??...I submitted my application on 1st October 2015 and still nothing.


It sucks, 

Did you try to get the clarification on reasons for this delay?


----------



## lonely_akorn36 (Aug 31, 2016)

Wating game 8th running , don't know how long I need to wait it sucks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ashish.saxena21 (Jul 25, 2016)

Hi,

Can someone please tell me how much time does it take to extend your current 457? Will it have any impact on your PR process.

I am currently in AUS on 457 work permit and have initiated my PR visa. My current 457 is getting expired and if my company wants to extend my 457 what effect it will have on my PR processing which I have filed separately. I have not submitted the EOI yet for my PR as I am waiting for my ACS assessment


----------



## lonely_akorn36 (Aug 31, 2016)

Anyone here who have applied mid of August ? It's been 52 days no any response yet . It really sucks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Srujan (Jul 25, 2016)

Hi all,

After 8 long weeks of waiting, my sputum test results came out today (October 8th 2016). The good news is that the results are negative. Now I need to submit the report to DIBP. Can anyone tell me how long it will take for my VISA decision now that my medicals are in the clear. Please advise.

And THANKS A TON FOR ALL YOUR WISHES!

Regards,
Sru


----------



## ZoenZac (Oct 8, 2016)

Hi everyone! 
I just would like to know how long does a nomination and 457 visa take to be approve?
The company lodge my husband's nomination last August 1 and until now there had been no feedback from the immigration nor a case officer have emailed regarding his status but he had already lodge his 457 visa application. 
Can anyone please share their thoughts on this. 
Thank you!


----------



## dol (Jul 5, 2016)

Srujan said:


> Hi all,
> 
> After 8 long weeks of waiting, my sputum test results came out today (October 8th 2016). The good news is that the results are negative. Now I need to submit the report to DIBP. Can anyone tell me how long it will take for my VISA decision now that my medicals are in the clear. Please advise.
> 
> ...


Congratulations on that, I am glad that the results are negative, 
Hope you ll get your visa soon! 

BTW, my visa has come, miracles happen  
My timeline is as follows: 
2 May 2016 - application lodged, 
4 May 2016 - nomination approved, 
6 October 2016 - visa granted 

Wish good luck to those who is still waiting!!


----------



## vinniace (Jul 25, 2016)

dol said:


> vinniace said:
> 
> 
> > Would you believe if I say I am waiting from 1 year now ??...I submitted my application on 1st October 2015 and still nothing.
> ...


I was asked for further information on 1st June 2016. It was submitted on 23rd June. Nothing after that. 

Any idea how long it takes after any further information is requested ??


----------



## Srujan (Jul 25, 2016)

dol said:


> Congratulations on that, I am glad that the results are negative,
> Hope you ll get your visa soon!
> 
> BTW, my visa has come, miracles happen
> ...


That's great news dol. Congratulations. Can you tell me how long did it take for your VISA to be approved after your medicals clearance?

Regards,
Sru


----------



## Srujan (Jul 25, 2016)

vinniace said:


> I was asked for further information on 1st June 2016. It was submitted on 23rd June. Nothing after that.
> 
> Any idea how long it takes after any further information is requested ??


Hi Vinniace,

Did you complete your medical assessment?

Regards,
Sru


----------



## allturn (Jul 16, 2016)

dol said:


> Congratulations on that, I am glad that the results are negative,
> Hope you ll get your visa soon!
> 
> BTW, my visa has come, miracles happen
> ...


Congrats!


----------



## dol (Jul 5, 2016)

Srujan said:


> That's great news dol. Congratulations. Can you tell me how long did it take for your VISA to be approved after your medicals clearance?
> 
> Regards,
> Sru


Thank you. 
I have done my medicals before the application. On 2May 2016 I have lodged all possible forms, medical and English test results together.


----------



## vinniace (Jul 25, 2016)

Srujan said:


> vinniace said:
> 
> 
> > I was asked for further information on 1st June 2016. It was submitted on 23rd June. Nothing after that.
> ...


Yes Srujan, my medicals were submitted in October 2015 itself.

Anyways, got a bad news today that my nomination has expired as it's valid for 12 months and I got it approved on 18th September 2015.
Am again given 28 days to respond. All I would says it's more of money making **** from people where nomination fees will again be paid. If not, with the fear of rejection people withdraw the application and again bear expenses from the start for a new application.

AM STUCK AND HOW. DON'T KNOW WHAT TO DO.


----------



## kieukieu (Sep 20, 2016)

dol said:


> Congratulations on that, I am glad that the results are negative,
> Hope you ll get your visa soon!
> 
> BTW, my visa has come, miracles happen
> ...


Hi dol,

Congrats and best regards to you!

kieu


----------



## dol (Jul 5, 2016)

kieukieu said:


> Hi dol,
> 
> Congrats and best regards to you!
> 
> kieu


Thanks a lot!! All the best to you too!


----------



## Srujan (Jul 25, 2016)

vinniace said:


> Yes Srujan, my medicals were submitted in October 2015 itself.
> 
> Anyways, got a bad news today that my nomination has expired as it's valid for 12 months and I got it approved on 18th September 2015.
> Am again given 28 days to respond. All I would says it's more of money making **** from people where nomination fees will again be paid. If not, with the fear of rejection people withdraw the application and again bear expenses from the start for a new application.
> ...


That's really bad. Hope things sort out soon for you!

Cheers,
Sru


----------



## lonely_akorn36 (Aug 31, 2016)

Hey guys what's the normal time frame for visa descision if a company is a SBS approved company ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Srujan (Jul 25, 2016)

Hi all,

I had been to visit my panel doctor today (Oct 10th 2016). The reason for visit was to get a new x-ray done and submit my sputum test results (negative result). To my surprise, the doctor told me that the new x-ray still had some abnormality and told me to undergo further tests. He advised me not to upload the test results instead undergo few more tests and then upload all together.

Can someone advise what should I do. I"M REALLY REALLY CONFUSED!

Any help is highly appreciated.

Regards,
Sru


----------



## dol (Jul 5, 2016)

Srujan said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I had been to visit my panel doctor today (Oct 10th 2016). The reason for visit was to get a new x-ray done and submit my sputum test results (negative result). To my surprise, the doctor told me that the new x-ray still had some abnormality and told me to undergo further tests. He advised me not to upload the test results instead undergo few more tests and then upload all together.
> 
> ...


What does he exactly mean by abnormality?


----------



## Srujan (Jul 25, 2016)

dol said:


> What does he exactly mean by abnormality?


He wants me to undergo a biopsy because he says that I have enlarged mediastinal lymph nodes in my right lung. He then wants me to submit all reports together.

1. 2 X-rays
2. 2 CT Scans
3. Sputum test result
4. Biopsy report

Regards,
Sru


----------



## lonely_akorn36 (Aug 31, 2016)

lonely_akorn36 said:


> Hey guys what's the normal time frame for visa descision if a company is a SBS approved company ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Anyone ?? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

lonely_akorn36 said:


> Hey guys what's the normal time frame for visa descision if a company is a SBS approved company ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It can vary quite a lot, but average seems to be 2-3 months.


----------



## dol (Jul 5, 2016)

Srujan said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I had been to visit my panel doctor today (Oct 10th 2016). The reason for visit was to get a new x-ray done and submit my sputum test results (negative result). To my surprise, the doctor told me that the new x-ray still had some abnormality and told me to undergo further tests. He advised me not to upload the test results instead undergo few more tests and then upload all together.
> 
> ...


Undergoing these test is for your own safety I think. 
Hopefully there is nothing serious and it will not take much time!


----------



## dol (Jul 5, 2016)

lonely_akorn36 said:


> Anyone ??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My employer is approved sponsor as well, it probably helped when the nomination was approved very fast - within 2 days. 
However, other checks which were undertaken for my application took another 5 months. 
So it really depends.


----------



## Srujan (Jul 25, 2016)

dol said:


> Undergoing these test is for your own safety I think.
> Hopefully there is nothing serious and it will not take much time!


Thanks for the feedback dol. I did not undergo any further medicals tests and have uploaded my new x-ray report and sputum test into the portal. Hoping for the best.

I have a feeling that the hospital was just recommending more tests to rip me off. FYI it's a corporate hospital in India and has a reputation of sucking people's wallets.

Regards,
Sru


----------



## lonely_akorn36 (Aug 31, 2016)

I've here for two weeks immigration officers are on strike ? Anyone have any idea about this ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lonely_akorn36 (Aug 31, 2016)

Hi i just checked my immi account and it shows that the application has been received , and I'm on 8th week now , how long does it take to assign it with case officer ? Any experience and ideas ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dol (Jul 5, 2016)

lonely_akorn36 said:


> Hi i just checked my immi account and it shows that the application has been received , and I'm on 8th week now , how long does it take to assign it with case officer ? Any experience and ideas ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


the status of my application was 'received' even when the CO was already assigned


----------



## lonely_akorn36 (Aug 31, 2016)

Hi everyone some home for me on 8th week completion my nomation has been approved today .
Medical done 11august
Application lodged :18th August
Nomation approved:14th October 

Now waiting for my visa .
Finger crossed 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## visha (Sep 19, 2016)

Congrats @ dol.My timeline also same like yours but now my visa status is "Assessment in Progress"


----------



## lonely_akorn36 (Aug 31, 2016)

Hi just a query , how long does it take to approve visa once the nomation is approved , I'm from Nepal .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lonely_akorn36 (Aug 31, 2016)

lonely_akorn36 said:


> Hi just a query , how long does it take to approve visa once the nomation is approved , I'm from Nepal .
> 
> Anyone ?
> 
> ...


----------



## farjaf (Jan 4, 2016)

457 visa will take very long time. mine took 7 months without any reason


----------



## lonely_akorn36 (Aug 31, 2016)

farjaf said:


> 457 visa will take very long time. mine took 7 months without any reason




My nomation is approved last week 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dol (Jul 5, 2016)

Unfortunately that does not excactly mean that your visa will be processed fast after that. My nomination was approved in 2 days after application and another 5 months were taken for visa. 
Hopefully you'll be more lucky!


----------



## lonely_akorn36 (Aug 31, 2016)

Hey last Thursday immigration asked me for more information for my visa , how long would it take to finalise the case once the additional documents are submitted ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dol (Jul 5, 2016)

lonely_akorn36 said:


> Hey last Thursday immigration asked me for more information for my visa , how long would it take to finalise the case once the additional documents are submitted ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


up to 28 days according official timelines, 
but it could not be the case


----------



## kieukieu (Sep 20, 2016)

farjaf said:


> 457 visa will take very long time. mine took 7 months without any reason


HI farjaf,

Mind sharing when was your nomination lodged and approved? Thanks.


----------



## ZoenZac (Oct 8, 2016)

Hi there! Our visa was approved last Friday. We lodged our application last September 1st. His nomination though was approved together with his visa approval which took a little longer. His nomination was lodged last August 1st.
I guess it helps if you inquire if it's taking too long already. He emailed the department a week before our visa was approved.
I hope it would help you out.


----------



## kieukieu (Sep 20, 2016)

ZoenZac said:


> Hi there! Our visa was approved last Friday. We lodged our application last September 1st. His nomination though was approved together with his visa approval which took a little longer. His nomination was lodged last August 1st.
> I guess it helps if you inquire if it's taking too long already. He emailed the department a week before our visa was approved.
> I hope it would help you out.


Thanks, ZoenZac. 
My boss did not give me the TRN number and he wants me to lodge my VISA application only after the nomination is approved. M hoping for good news soon.

Good luck and best regards to your new journey in oz.


----------



## ZoenZac (Oct 8, 2016)

Tanx! Hope you'll have your visa soon too.


----------



## apoudel35 (Nov 8, 2016)

Hi all what's the earliest visa grant after Request For Further information ? Any experiences ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## allturn (Jul 16, 2016)

apoudel35 said:


> Hi all what's the earliest visa grant after Request For Further information ? Any experiences ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


usually takes a month.


----------



## Harman90 (Nov 13, 2016)

Hi all anybody got nomination approval or visa recently??


----------



## apoudel35 (Nov 8, 2016)

Any recent visa grant after RFI ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## apoudel35 (Nov 8, 2016)

allturn said:


> usually takes a month.




It's been a month but still no response really disappointing 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## azat2016 (May 14, 2016)

This is ridiculous, no response for 3+ months now after medicals completed. Really frustrating. Anyone get their visas this past month?


----------



## apoudel35 (Nov 8, 2016)

azat2016 said:


> This is ridiculous, no response for 3+ months now after medicals completed. Really frustrating. Anyone get their visas this past month?




Hey mate did they ask you any additional documents beside medical ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## apoudel35 (Nov 8, 2016)

Any recent visa grants ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## queensland (Oct 29, 2014)

Sometimes it takes 2-5 months. In my case it took 3 months


----------



## ammuammu (Dec 23, 2016)

farjaf said:


> 457 visa will take very long time. mine took 7 months without any reason


u still waiting?


----------



## ammuammu (Dec 23, 2016)

anyone here? 
who lodged his file in July?


----------



## ammuammu (Dec 23, 2016)

allturn said:


> what about you u heard anything?
> thanks
> pls share ur timeline
> what is your occupation?
> ...


usually takes a month.[/QUOTE]


----------



## apoudel35 (Nov 8, 2016)

So it's been 46 working days after RFI has been sent and 43 working days after it was responded and I'm still wating ... I don't know how long shall I wait more , I'm being very anxious now about my visa , has anyone been sainting so long after RFI ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PhysioRuchi (Jan 21, 2015)

Any update here. Mine was lodged on 30th NOV 2016 no update yet


----------



## audrayyeng (Oct 12, 2016)

Hi, does any one know how long will it take to be assigned to a case office for sponsorship application?


----------



## apoudel35 (Nov 8, 2016)

PhysioRuchi said:


> Any update here. Mine was lodged on 30th NOV 2016 no update yet




Hey mate you don't need to worry yet you haven't crossed 8 weeks yet and here I'm waiting since August . Feel that pain 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## apoudel35 (Nov 8, 2016)

audrayyeng said:


> Hi, does any one know how long will it take to be assigned to a case office for sponsorship application?




8 -10 weeks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ammuammu (Dec 23, 2016)

i'm waiting since june ????????


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]


----------



## 457applicant (Dec 17, 2016)

ammuammu said:


> i'm waiting since june ????????
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


[/QUOTE]

Application lodged: 19 September 2016
Medical completed: 15 December 2016 (After further tests for a family member)
Further information request: Receieved 5 Jan 2017 replied same day
Further information request: Receieved 6 Jan 2017 replied 9 Jan 2017
(Form 1221)for a secondary applicant
Has anybody any ideawhen you expect the visa?

I need to be in Australia by second week of february 2017.

Much thanks.


----------



## tosicnikola10 (Sep 10, 2015)

*Long wait*

Here is my timeline


- Started (new 457) visa process onshore on September 9th, with previous 457 expiring on October 10th. 
Was granted bridging visa, though I told immi lawyer that I don't need one

- Immigration lawyer told me it's ok to leave the country before expiry of previous 457 visa and wait 

- Left Australia on September 23rd

- Submitted form for change of address on application by immi lawyer (left Australia while on old visa, to wait for new visa to be issued)

- SBS completed mid November

- Nomination still pending

- When logged into online account, it still says 'Status Received' for new application

- I'm coming from high risk country


Anyone know if leaving the country under previous visa while new visa process is started could affect timeline ? Immigration lawyer says it's fine, but it's nearly 5 months waiting time (started Sep 9th), and it seems that even nomination process is not complete. 

Is there other people experiencing similar delays?


----------



## maracana29 (Jul 14, 2016)

Hi All

We have finally made it! 
It took us 2 months to get this visa granted.
Application submitted on the 1st of December 2016
Officer assigned on the 30th of Jan with sponsor and nomination approved on the same day.
After 2 days a visa has been granted.
So exited!!!

Marcin


----------



## Srujan (Jul 25, 2016)

*457 VISA Grant*

Hello Everyone,

I finally got my 457 VISA on Feb 3. Thanks to everyone who helped me during this process. Wishing all a speedy grant.

Regards,
Sru


----------



## venticine (Jan 19, 2017)

hey Srujan...
just want to know ... How long did your 457 visa take after lodgement.???

Thanks in advance... help will be very much appreciated.


----------



## maddy17 (Feb 27, 2017)

Hi all,
New here. I have got a job offer from a reputed university in Adelaide, they have just filed for 457 nomination for a senior research position. I have two questions, 1. can i already start the 457 visa application? 2. Do i need PCC for 457?
Cheers,
Maddy.


----------



## Gigiliga (Feb 28, 2017)

maracana29 said:


> Hi All
> 
> We have finally made it!
> It took us 2 months to get this visa granted.
> ...


Hi Marcin,

first, congrats for your visa!Please I have some questions: during the waiting time, did the status changed? did they request you additional info? and if i can ask, in which position did you apply? Thanks for your help


----------



## Leen212240 (Mar 6, 2017)

How long does it take for an Australian employer to renew expired registration to sponsor employees on standard business sponsorship 457 visa . ?


----------



## Redlopez23 (Mar 15, 2017)

Below is my timeline:
Visa lodged:6th March
Medical Completed: 10th March
Visa/Nomination Approved:13th March

Done through MA


----------



## expatobe (Mar 20, 2017)

Can anyone confirm the current 457 processing time?


----------



## expatobe (Mar 20, 2017)

expatobe said:


> Can anyone confirm the current 457 processing time?


457 processing time from India?


----------



## aussiepr49 (Jul 22, 2016)

tosicnikola10 said:


> Here is my timeline
> 
> 
> - Started (new 457) visa process onshore on September 9th, with previous 457 expiring on October 10th.
> ...


Hey just wondering why did u have to leave australia?? Was that a condition or u just left coz u wanted to. Could u not stay on bridging ?


----------



## khanhvu1611 (Mar 28, 2017)

Redlopez23 said:


> Below is my timeline:
> Visa lodged:6th March
> Medical Completed: 10th March
> Visa/Nomination Approved:13th March
> ...


Congratulatiln to you!
Could u tell me which state you will come?


----------



## Geuden24 (Mar 29, 2017)

*New 457 visa application*

Hello!

So my new employer to be submitted my visa nomination last week (23/03?) and it was approved on the 28/03. I have submitted my 457 visa today and uploaded all the documents and I have taken out health insurance for the compliance letter etc.

I am really hoping that its not as long as the guidance is stating - I'm hoping we are a simple application as no health issues etc.. will keep you updated!

Gem


----------



## audrayyeng (Oct 12, 2016)

Geuden24 said:


> Hello!
> 
> So my new employer to be submitted my visa nomination last week (23/03?) and it was approved on the 28/03. I have submitted my 457 visa today and uploaded all the documents and I have taken out health insurance for the compliance letter etc.
> 
> ...


Hi Gem,

My employer submitted on the same day as you and it is still processing.. May I ask what occupation and whether your employer is an accredited sponsor?

Thanks.


----------



## maddy17 (Feb 27, 2017)

Geuden24 said:


> Hello!
> 
> So my new employer to be submitted my visa nomination last week (23/03?) and it was approved on the 28/03. I have submitted my 457 visa today and uploaded all the documents and I have taken out health insurance for the compliance letter etc.
> 
> ...



Im waiting for 457 too, submitted online. 
Employer Submited nomination (reputed university): 27 Feb 2017. (Approved 28 Feb 2017)
457 visa submitted: 5 March 2017
CO requested Medicals and insurance: 6 March (Submitted 9 March)
Grant: Still waiting.


----------



## Geuden24 (Mar 29, 2017)

audrayyeng said:


> Geuden24 said:
> 
> 
> > Hello!
> ...


Hello,

Yes my employer is already an approved sponsor. I'm in youth work, what about you?

Gem


----------



## Geuden24 (Mar 29, 2017)

maddy17 said:


> Geuden24 said:
> 
> 
> > Hello!
> ...


Heya! 

Wow that seems really fast getting the CO and feedback within a day of submitting! Gives me hope it's not going to be 3-6 months! Obviously it's worth any wait but when selling a home in the U.K. I don't want to end up homeless and jobless waiting for too long :-D 

Gem


----------



## theveed (Mar 7, 2016)

Sigh, both my company and myself are 1st time 457 applicants (with only one local GM currently in AUS)... It's basically a transfer from Singapore to Aus.

Lodged via MA (full submission for company and myself/family) - Sept 30 2016
Assigned CO - Nov 18 2016
Medical - Dec 7 2016

Zero updates to date. We have no idea which process is catching a snag as there's no feedback.

7+ months and counting...

Quite stressed, life plans put on hold.


----------



## audrayyeng (Oct 12, 2016)

Hi all some good news..

The nomination was lodged on 23 March, priority processing request sent 31st March, officer called my employer on 4th April and advised to upload the amended copies of employment agreement to meet TSMIT requirement and promised to have application processed within the week due to our circumstances. Amended copies uploaded on 5th april and approved on 6th April.

Will be applying for 457 visa within this week!


----------



## maddy17 (Feb 27, 2017)

Got my 457 approved yesterday. Flying soon!
457 visa timeline from India:
Employer Submited nomination (reputed university): 27 Feb 2017. (Approved 28 Feb 2017)
457 evisa submitted: 5 March 2017
CO requested Medicals and insurance: 6 March (Submitted 9 March)
Grant: 5 April 2017.


----------



## niga1107 (Dec 17, 2015)

maddy17 said:


> Got my 457 approved yesterday. Flying soon!
> 457 visa timeline from India:
> Employer Submited nomination (reputed university): 27 Feb 2017. (Approved 28 Feb 2017)
> 457 evisa submitted: 5 March 2017
> ...


Can you please tell me more about your insurance? What insurance did you buy and how much did it cost you?


----------



## niga1107 (Dec 17, 2015)

Geuden24 said:


> Hello!
> 
> So my new employer to be submitted my visa nomination last week (23/03?) and it was approved on the 28/03. I have submitted my 457 visa today and uploaded all the documents and I have taken out health insurance for the compliance letter etc.
> 
> ...


Can you please tell me what insurance you bought for 457 visa? What insurance company and what was the cost? I am doing 457 visa process and would like to know.

Thank you


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

niga1107 said:


> Can you please tell me what insurance you bought for 457 visa? What insurance company and what was the cost? I am doing 457 visa process and would like to know.
> 
> Thank you


The cheapest insurance valid for 457 Visa is by 

Private Health Insurance Cover - HIF Health Insurance

The charges are $138 per month for a couple

The most popular medical insurance in Australia however is BUPA in my opinion but their rates are $210 pm for a couple

Please recheck with the insurance company before taking a decision

Cheers


----------



## niga1107 (Dec 17, 2015)

newbienz said:


> The cheapest insurance valid for 457 Visa is by
> 
> Private Health Insurance Cover - HIF Health Insurance
> 
> ...


Which one did you purchase and what has been your experience so far?


----------



## eka_gilberto (Apr 19, 2017)

I lodged my file by MA in 8 Dec 2016, done the medical by 22 Dec 2016, asking for further information 28 Feb 2016, still no response until today about visa to be granted or not. I applied for 457 as a chef. Anyone with any news waiting since November / Dec ?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

eka_gilberto said:


> I lodged my file by MA in 8 Dec 2016, done the medical by 22 Dec 2016, asking for further information 28 Feb 2016, still no response until today about visa to be granted or not. I applied for 457 as a chef. Anyone with any news waiting since November / Dec ?


I think chef is caveat occupation and hence your visa will most likely be labour market assessed and chances of getting is slim. Better ask and find out though.



> As of 19 April 2017, caveats apply to 59 occupations for the purposes of the subclass 457 programme. A summary of Caveats on 457 occupations that apply to particular occupations is available.
> 
> These caveats do not currently apply to any visas other than subclass 457 visas.
> 
> ...


List of eligible skilled occupations


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

niga1107 said:


> Which one did you purchase and what has been your experience so far?


I have still not got my 457 visa 
I have taken this HIF 138$ insurance just to satisfy the immigration requirements 

Once I am actually in Melbourne, I will reassess if I want to continue on this policy or move to some other provider 

Cheers


----------



## Geuden24 (Mar 29, 2017)

*I got my visa granted today! *

I got my 457 visa granted today! Soo excited! 

Timeline:

Visa nomination lodged: 24th March 2017 (employer already an approved sponsor)
Visa nomination approved: 29th March 2017
Applied for 457 family visa (me, hubby and 2 kids) on 29th March 2017
Granted today! the 26th April 2017

I was only granted a 2 year visa though as my occupation is on the Short term skills shortage list. Cant complain as time frame has been awesome ;-D


----------



## HarryB2016 (Jul 4, 2016)

Geuden24 said:


> I got my 457 visa granted today! Soo excited!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Congratulations on your visa!
Just wondered if you are aware now that because your job is on the short term list as of March 2018 you will not be able to apply for PR, you can apply for another 2 year visa so you get 4 years but just thought I'd let you know 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Anyone heard if anyone has been issued a 457 visa after 26th April (Geuden24)?
Any MARA Agent among us can enlighten us ?
I am sure that at least 100 457 visas must have been issued daily prior to 17th April

Cheers


----------



## audrayyeng (Oct 12, 2016)

Hi all great news my 457 has been granted this morning.

I applied under Developer Programmer. Granted for 4 years! Low Risk Country.

Good luck!

Timeline
Sponsor Lodged : 21 Dec 16
Sponsor Approved: 17 Mar 2017
Nomination Lodged: 23 Mar 2017
Nomination Approved: 6 Apr 2017
457 Lodged: 6 Apr 2017
457 Approved: 5 May 2017


----------



## Spooner (Jan 19, 2017)

Hey All,

Just received my 457 after applying on the 19th April!! Construction Project Manager, 4 years.

It is only myself on the application, but 23 days is amazing!

Appears that the changes haven't hindered the process too much.

Thought I'd update as I really found this thread helpful while waiting.


----------



## anhdong.da74 (May 14, 2017)

Hi everyone, my application have applied since 25 August 2016. I still waiting over 8 months without reasons. I'm hopeless . my MA said he still hopeful we can get visa. Anyone can give me some advice.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

anhdong.da74 said:


> Hi everyone, my application have applied since 25 August 2016. I still waiting over 8 months without reasons. I'm hopeless . my MA said he still hopeful we can get visa. Anyone can give me some advice.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You are unfortunately from an extremely high risk country 

You have no option but to wait patiently 

I am sure your patience will be rewarded 

Cheers


----------



## anhdong.da74 (May 14, 2017)

newbienz said:


> You are unfortunately from an extremely high risk country
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hi mate, 
I am really confusing. My immiAccount still unchanged ( received) from 25 August 2016 until now. I don't know what's going on? By the way, did you get visa yet?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fid (May 17, 2009)

The MA has just applied for my nomination and 457 visa application at the same time... been told the DIBP quotes 2-3 months from date of lodgement however most applications seem to be regularly processed in about 6-8 weeks.

Aiming to move early August with my partner (we're on separate visas) so fingers crossed it will only take 6-8 weeks!


----------



## anhdong.da74 (May 14, 2017)

anyone get 457 visa lately?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## R.R (Jun 6, 2017)

*Any 457 grants or rejection*

My application has been lodged on 24 march as a chef, was requested for medical but since then haven't got any reply. 

Anyone know about cavets. Does it apply to applications lodged before 19th April?


----------



## R.R (Jun 6, 2017)

It has almost been 11 months now. Have you tried to contact immigration.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

R.R said:


> My application has been lodged on 24 march as a chef, was requested for medical but since then haven't got any reply.
> 
> Anyone know about cavets. Does it apply to applications lodged before 19th April?


All caveats are valid for all applications which were not decided till 18th April 2017
So caveats are applicable for you

Cheers


----------



## Fid (May 17, 2009)

Fid said:


> The MA has just applied for my nomination and 457 visa application at the same time... been told the DIBP quotes 2-3 months from date of lodgement however most applications seem to be regularly processed in about 6-8 weeks.
> 
> Aiming to move early August with my partner (we're on separate visas) so fingers crossed it will only take 6-8 weeks!


Just to follow up with this... ended up getting my grant on 6th June! So was approximately 2 weeks and 6 days from submission, amazingly quick!


----------



## niga1107 (Dec 17, 2015)

*10th week and counting*

Hi all,

My 457 visa application was submitted to DIBP on April 20, 2017 (submitted medicals and insurance on that same day). Now the status has not changed till date from "received".

Can anyone tell me what might be going on? 

Submitted my application using a MARA agent in Australia. I am based in the US.

Help me please with some info and clarify, thank you in advance!


----------



## Edelweiss35 (Jul 6, 2017)

*waiting too*

Hi. I am very new. My visa application submitted on 21st of June and now i am in waiting period. 
Everyone here writes about a health check but after I filled my health declaration online I was not asked to go for a doctor check. 

I don't have any dependents and the company sponsoring me is a big company with operations worldwide. 

I am so enthusiastic about my job and moving, so waiting is hard. I just hope i can get it smoothly. 
My visa advisor is following up my application so I can not check it myself.


----------



## azat2016 (May 14, 2016)

Any updates guys? My case has been sitting on "Assessment in progress" for so long now, no response from DIBP, MA says they can't do anything. This is frustrating !!!


----------



## azat2016 (May 14, 2016)

Update : Visa granted!!!

Looking at my application, the visa was actually applied in Feb 2016, but extra documents needed lengthened the visa time considerably. Regardless, I'm pleased that the visa was approved. Best of luck to everyone !


----------



## eka_gilberto (Apr 19, 2017)

Hi all, my visa was granted yesterday for Chef position.
The timelines are
8 dec 2016 lodged the file
22 dec 2016 done medical checkup 
26 feb 2017 request further information 
12 sept 2017 nomination approval 
15 sept 2017 visa granted (valid until 2021)
I came from high risk country, I 
Wish that everyone who's still waiting doesn't lose hope.


----------



## R.R (Jun 6, 2017)

azat2016 said:


> Update : Visa granted!!!
> 
> Looking at my application, the visa was actually applied in Feb 2016, but extra documents needed lengthened the visa time considerably. Regardless, I'm pleased that the visa was approved. Best of luck to everyone ![ that's great news. For which occupation did you applied? ]


----------



## R.R (Jun 6, 2017)

eka_gilberto said:


> Hi all, my visa was granted yesterday for Chef position.
> The timelines are
> 8 dec 2016 lodged the file
> 22 dec 2016 done medical checkup
> ...


I have also applied as a chef can you tell me how many years of experience, diploma or certificate you attached to your case?


----------



## R.R (Jun 6, 2017)

azat2016 said:


> Update : Visa granted!!!
> 
> Looking at my application, the visa was actually applied in Feb 2016, but extra documents needed lengthened the visa time considerably. Regardless, I'm pleased that the visa was approved. Best of luck to everyone !


For which occupation did you applied? It took so long for you to get your visa. 
Is it a family business or you are sponsored as a worker?


----------



## mehmetbaris (Feb 22, 2018)

hi , same position from Turkey, did you laready get your visa ? how long takes the process ?


----------



## R.R (Jun 6, 2017)

mehmetbaris said:


> hi , same position from Turkey, did you laready get your visa ? how long takes the process ?



Not yet still waiting. Have you got your nomination approved n waiting for visa?


----------



## new457 (Mar 26, 2018)

Has anyone got 457 VISA recently?
I have applied on 28th Feb 2018


----------



## new457 (Mar 26, 2018)

any one has been granted a 457 visa this year? I've applied 28th Feb? How long does it take for sponsorship and nomination approval?


----------



## Kiraice (May 2, 2018)

Hello, 

me and my husband applied for 457 18th April 2017. Waiting more than 1 year. Does anyone is in the same situation?


----------



## Arpit0077 (May 8, 2018)

Hello guys, 
Recently got my 457 visa approved.I have applied in Jan 2018.


----------



## yujulo (Mar 1, 2018)

Kiraice said:


> Hello,
> 
> me and my husband applied for 457 18th April 2017. Waiting more than 1 year. Does anyone is in the same situation?


Hi Kirachi,

Have you got any updated status about your visa result?


----------



## yujulo (Mar 1, 2018)

new457 said:


> Has anyone got 457 VISA recently?
> I have applied on 28th Feb 2018


Hi, my husband also submitted our 457 visa applications on 28th, 2018, no update so far, have you heard anything yet?


----------

